# What song is stuck in your head right now?



## Cleary

Post songs that are currently stuck in your head. It can be music, movie soundtracks, game theme songs etc.






I'm actually glad to have this stuck in my head because for the past couple of days it was this song...





My sister was to blame for this.


----------



## thewall

I love this cover, but seriously MAKE IT STOP!!!!


----------



## successful

"say yeah" the beat is soooooooo addicting lol






also


----------



## MindOverMood

The girls part in this song lol


----------



## Cleary

Since 7am this morning


----------



## Emptyheart

Eminem- love the way you lie


----------



## KumagoroBeam

this. i can't stop singing it in my head.


----------



## lazy calm

*GET IT OFF MY HEAD* 






it's fcking stuck in my head all night everyday :eyes


----------



## mrbojangles

lazy calm said:


> *GET IT OFF MY HEAD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fcking stuck in my head all night everyday :eyes


i hate it when "artists" take great songs from the past and ruin them. here is the original version by steve winwood.






very enjoyable video though


----------



## Arisa1536

I know most of you hate it but its in my head





*Earth song*





Its always in my head, its my favorite michael jackson video, i love the words, the meaning and i love how hot he looked in it too


----------



## Lonelyguy

^ There's nothing worse than having a song you can't stand stuck in your head. They play that horrible thing constantly on the radio while I'm at work. Every time it comes on I seriously consider running a power drill into each ear. If that piece of garbage sucked any harder I think the building would collapse.


----------



## mind_games

The What What In My Butt song :\
Thanks rum.


----------



## miminka

Anyone who's familiar with my taste in music would find this rather strange... I can't explain; I must've heard this on the radio and it was stuck in my head all day at work. So I tried to forget it my desperately humming along to The Him by New Order. Didn't work...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/user/dido?blend=2&ob=4#p/a/f/0/OJcrFfE5QMI

Day Before the Day - Dido


----------



## ShyFX

The wheels on the bus song.


----------



## creativedissent

Here comes goodbye - rascal flatts


----------



## shadowmask

Burzum - Beholding The Daughters of The Firmament


----------



## Cleary

specifically the part at 1:30

I've been listening to a lot of soap&skin lately, so that's why.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arisa1536

Damn song
Lol it annoys people but its great

_"Frightened little child, the bird is the word"
"lady on the toilet, the Bird is the word_


----------



## feels

This song is almost always stuck in my head:


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

WE GON' LIGHT - IT - UP
LIKE IT'S DY - NO - MITE!

fml.


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## feels

God, this game and it's music and everything about it is just perfect.
BoInG!


----------



## christacat

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwtmreu7RRQ]YouTube - Infant Sorrow - Furry Walls


----------



## SOME

this crap. I can't sleep, my body's twitching cause of this.


----------



## Neptunus

It's SO intense! :lol


----------



## Aloysius




----------



## kosherpiggy

I get more than one song stuck in my head at a time, IDK why. haha


----------



## feels

I'm okay with this...


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


> I'm okay with this...


that's rockin. looks a bit like mr. e


----------



## ShyFX

The Marineland song..it's permanently burned into my brain.


----------



## sara01

SOOOO stuck in my head!!!! oh man...:b I want to go to the land down under. (various implications)

Ahaha...this video is AMAZING :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lazy calm

i wanna get rid of this so bad


----------



## Lachlan

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up


----------



## Cleary

peanut butter pudding surprise~


----------



## silentcliche

ShyFX said:


> The Marineland song..it's permanently burned into my brain.


OMFG. I used to see that commercial all the time as a kid. I imagine that's what I'll hear in my head when I finally go insane. Arrrrgh.


----------



## melissa75

^ That's interesting  (Cleary's video post)

I heard this on the way home, and it is now stuck in my head in my brother's version of the song:


----------



## anonymid




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

What's new *****cat, whoa whoa whoooooa

Make it stop!!!

(I've been censored again! It's not a bad word here. Ha ha)


----------



## feels

Dear god, I hope this stays stuck in my head forever. It's exxxxxxcelent.


----------



## ShyFX

silentcliche said:


> OMFG. I used to see that commercial all the time as a kid. I imagine that's what I'll hear in my head when I finally go insane. Arrrrgh.


Dude, they still play it every single day. :eyes



anonymid said:


>


lol George is the best.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IDB324




----------



## BreakingtheGirl

It wont stop. I should have left this cd at home today, but I like it way too much.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

sara01 said:


> SOOOO stuck in my head!!!! oh man...:b I want to go to the land down under. (various implications)
> 
> Ahaha...this video is AMAZING :yes


"I say do ya speak my language? He just smiled, and gave me a vegemite sandwich."


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Paul Kelly song, 'Deeper Water'.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## Cleary

This commercial


----------



## Chairman Dan

Chic Gamine - Butterfly Woman


----------



## sprinter

Not only is this song stuck in my head but I have this urge to take up surfing which I never had before I don't live near an ocean.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Cleary

The 100 ways to love a cat song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## caflme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=




Was singing it at work all day long... love this man... love his voice... love his songs... never get tired of it.


----------



## Robot the Human

"Big Rock Candy Mountain" thanks to that backpack commercial.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

"God Save the Queen" by the Sex Pistols. I've had it stuck in my head for like a week now.


----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## pita

Big Rock Candy Mountain has been in my head, too, but I don't know why.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Yeah I stummbled across this Lloyds TSB theme tune mix and my mind is constantly repeating the high pitched Hor Hor Haaaaaaaar Ha ;


----------



## IDB324




----------



## miminka

Somewhat analogous within my iTunes library...


----------



## Sabreth

xTKsaucex said:


> Yeah I stummbled across this Lloyds TSB theme tune mix and my mind is constantly repeating the high pitched Hor Hor Haaaaaaaar Ha ;


That song is fantastic.


----------



## Zeddicus




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I'm all out of love...I'm so lost without you...I know you were right...believing for so long... -Air Supply

And the Inspector Gadget song. Oooh Oooh...

:no I always get the best ones stuck in my head. And out of the blue too.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Cleary said:


> The 100 ways to love a cat song.


Nooooooooooooo! The humanity!


----------



## MindOverMood

The beat keeps me listening


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Amanda123

>.<


----------



## thewall




----------



## Cleary




----------



## silentcliche

Dallas Green's voice is just... sex. Gah!


----------



## anonymid

I forgot how catchy this song is. I listened to it for the first time in years earlier tonight, and now I can't get it out of my head:






Takes me back to my R.E.M.-obsessed days as a teenager.


----------



## feels




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ManOnTheMOON

Kid Cudi Guetta- Memories


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pita




----------



## Cleary




----------



## Misanthropic

Whenever I hear this song, I think of what the future could be.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

Angelspit - "Channel Hell"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RayOfLight123

Been listening to it for hours lol


----------



## EmptyRoom




----------



## Northern Lights

"Misfortune" by The Black League


----------



## Miss Meggie

*If My Heart Was A House * by Owl City


----------



## meepmeep

Cheryl Cole - Fight for this love


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Emptyheart

I don't see nothin wrong...with a little bump and grind  lol


----------



## helicon1

Plus Bjork - Bachelorette. Had forgotten how awesome that song is.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## mbp86




----------



## anriqueroy

The Song right now Stuck in my mind is R.O.O.T.S by Flo Rida..this is the best song from 2k10. I love this song of his new album..i used to listen this one daily on my ipod...


----------



## Cleary




----------



## introvert33

I just bought a plaid flannel shirt so...I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok.


----------



## lazy calm

taaaaaaaake ooooonn meeee. i woke up to this today. epic :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## MindOverMood

Don't laugh at me:b The guy who plays her lover gets to de-pants her and everything /jealous


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shadowmask

Ulver - Ind i Fjeldkamrene


----------



## kosherpiggy

❤


----------



## Cleary

Meepmeep - "because I'm Dutch"


----------



## MindOverMood

Cleary said:


> Meepmeep - "because I'm Dutch"


:lol


----------



## Manic Monkey

Tick Tock - Kesha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

I need to find the instrumental for this song! It's addictive.


----------



## velvet1

Its so simple but love her voice.


----------



## howard26

beguiling


----------



## Manic Monkey

Creep - Radiohead.


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

How do you post YouTube clips so they show in the thread. I keep trying to do it, but I'm not having any luck. Anyway:


----------



## RyeCatcher86

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> How do you post YouTube clips so they show in the thread. I keep trying to do it, but I'm not having any luck. Anyway:


You put the part after "v=" in the messagebox (in your case that would be AO43p2Wqc08), mark it with your mouse and then click on that little youtube-button right above the messagebox on the outer right.

Anyhoo...


----------



## MindOverMood

& this remixed version


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sacred




----------



## bezoomny

The synth line from "Love in Itself."


----------



## GnR

Bad Obsession - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Knocturnal

it doesnt really start till 28 sec so skip to there but it i can really relate to this song maybe some of you can "Even Shadows Have Shadows"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lasair

Oh My Gosh - that Usher song...I will not go look for it as I really dislike it....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Success!!! Thanks Rye Catcher!


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## An Alternate Love

The Theme from Deadly Premonition. (*whistles*)


----------



## Amanda123

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Clint Westwood




----------



## macaw




----------



## IDK




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

This one is played on the radio A LOT, so therefore it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Clint Westwood

I heard this song on the radio yesterday for the first time in years.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shooterrr

Ladyhawke - Paris is Burning


----------



## foe

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> This one is played on the radio A LOT, so therefore it's stuck in my head.


Haha, I was about to that song.

I love and hate that song. I love it because it's so catchy but hate because it's so overplayed. :b


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Your Crazy




----------



## silentcliche

I'm not the biggest fan of blondes but Emily Haines makes a great case


----------



## jtb3485

Pnau ft. Ladyhawke- "Embrace"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sash




----------



## Georgina 22




----------



## mrbojangles

It's the song Brennan from Step Brothers sings at the Catalina Wine Mixer.


----------



## Ironpain

The Theme from Buffy the Vampire Slayer along with images of my girlfriend dancing in some sexy lingerie and me as Angel dancing behind her rubbing up against her and smelling her hair and neck. It keeps playing over and over in my head now.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Slaughter Of The Soul


----------



## IccaBNedlog

"Scratch" Lee Perry - _Bathroom Skank_


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Cleary




----------



## anonymid

"Time Changes Everything" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Wrangler

I think a lot of us here can relate to the lyrics.


----------



## wjc75225

Wonderwall - Oasis


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## thewall

Randomly popped into my head today and now it won't leave. :blank :bash


----------



## EmptyRoom

Oooh-ooh-oooh-oooh....


----------



## Batgirl




----------



## kosherpiggy

Colours - Donovan


----------



## Hunterhod

Suddenly I See - KT Dunstall


----------



## superkitty

^ Suddenly I See always puts me in a good mood.
I keep getting Crave You by Flight Facilities stuck in my head.


----------



## sash




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Citrine

how do you post you tube videos? I'm really bad with computers. Just learned how to post pictures yesturday.


----------



## MindOverMood

stef said:


> how do you post you tube videos? I'm really bad with computers. Just learned how to post pictures yesturday.


Look here, hope it helps.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...youtube-videos-67829/index18.html#post1609527


----------



## Citrine

MindOverMood said:


> Look here, hope it helps.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...youtube-videos-67829/index18.html#post1609527


thanks!


----------



## whiterabbit

Foul owl on the prooowl...


----------



## Citrine

Imogen heap-first train home. pretty catchy, you should listen


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## muse87




----------



## Wirt

good luck not singing the chorus in your head after listening to it..


----------



## amoeba




----------



## Cleary

"Woods" originally performed by Bon Iver.





Not bad.


----------



## mrbojangles

Another SAS member recommended this to me. It's a great song.


----------



## Lasair

Broken Strings


----------



## Takerofsouls

Im not a fan of this kind of music but my friend kept playing this and i cant get it out of my head, plus the video is super trippy.

[YouTube:MmZexg8sxyk]


----------



## muse87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Barry Egan

Coming Around Again





&
In The Shadow Part III (The Stalker Remix:boogie)


----------



## natureiscalming

Toad Licker said:


>


Oh wow, just reading the title of this song has it stuck in my head.


----------



## silentcliche

This'll be stuck in my head for weeks. I can feel it.


----------



## Cleary




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Godammit!






I guess this remix is kind of cool at first, but when "just remember what your old pal said" plays over and over in your mind throughout the day, you really just want to start hammering nails into your skull. :bash


----------



## thewall




----------



## UndercoverAlien




----------



## liferebooted

Addicting song.. video isn't that good though.


----------



## howard26




----------



## Giraffe

And even though a county can invade another country.
And flatten it. And ruin it. And create havoc and civil war in that other country
If the experts say that it's not a problem
And everyone agrees that they're experts good at seeing problems
Then invading that country is simply not a problem.
And if a country tortures people
And holds citizens without cause or trial and sets up military tribunals
This is also not a problem.


----------



## ferrellwolf

She's gone oh why? :cry


----------



## Takerofsouls

The dumbest thing ever, but its so damn catchy i cant get it out of my head.


----------



## miminka

I love blasting Hounds of Love in the tape deck of my father's car as I watch him try with increasing difficulty to hide his chagrin while I turn the volume louder... louder


----------



## kosherpiggy

say anything - wow, i can get sexual too


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Roscoe

I don't know man, Look at 50 Cent
He don't move his mouth when he rappin' man
He be rappin' like Mike Tyson or something


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero




----------



## JayDontCareEh

I cast thee out!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## prudence

Ahhhhh Ahhhhhh Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ah Ahhhhhh
Ahhhhhhhh Ahhhhhhh Ah Ah Ah Ahhhhaaahhhh


----------



## Batgirl




----------



## Wrangler




----------



## harrynia

We tried so hard to erase you
We tried so hard to pretend you were dead
I walked the earth just to escape you
Now I walk the earth just to touch you again

Come on down, my saviour, my failure
To save myself I betrayed you
These swollen lips whisper only for revenge
To spite myself I betrayed you
If I stop the lies, will I see you in the end?


----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## Wrangler

On a huge rockabilly/swing kick


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## panopticon




----------



## Batgirl




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## hellofromthegutter




----------



## noir

Maia Hirasawa/it doesn't stop





this song is tv commercial song for shampoo in my country.

i don't know how to put this youtube video on this comment. 
anyone help?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## XxLostInEternalSilencexX

The Wrong Side By Abney Park.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ferrellwolf

I cannot get this damn song out of my head. I love Conway :haha


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## harrynia

Dear god, I hope this stays stuck in my head forever. It's exxxxxxcelent.


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## MindOverMood

Still in my head since about Monday:lol


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## PaFfanatic

Made me cry :cry


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat

Awesome Tears for Fears cover >33


----------



## christacat

Awesome Tears for Fears cover >33


----------



## au Lait

Metric... :heart


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## quiet0lady

This always gets stuck in my head when it comes up on my shuffle. I don't mind.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Lord have mercy


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I think I've already posted this in here... but its still stuck in my head


----------



## layitontheline

I don't like this song but it is constantly in my head. Somebody help me.


----------



## AussiePea

A katatonia song.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Can't stop listening.


----------



## heroin

I said god damn, GOD DAMN....


----------



## MindOverMood

Never get tired of this song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## prudence

I don't know what's wrong with me... this won't leave my skull at all today.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## uhhhbrandon

deadmau5 - alone with you


----------



## udontknowme

Foo Fighters--I'll stick around


----------



## rockyraccoon

Elvis Presley Suspicious Minds


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Chairman Dan




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Johny

I'm sure this is posted earlier in the thread, anywhoo, enjoy!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa




----------



## cgj93

this very sad piano tune, but i cant remember where it comes from! theres some dramatic/tragic speech over the top but it doesnt help...


----------



## Rex Ruudy

All outta angst - NOFX





Makes me happier =)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Aloysius




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Purple Pen

That purupuru pururin song from Welcome to the N.H.K. XD


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## umieraj

Matka by The Majsters


----------



## miminka




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## prudence




----------



## Sanctus

elder scrolls 5 trailer music )


----------



## cafune

Like Magic - JRDN


----------



## Johny




----------



## heyJude

Katy Perry's "Firework"


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Marilyn Manson - Lunchbox


----------



## prudence




----------



## MindOverMood

Gotta love Eurodance...


----------



## rdrr




----------



## rockyraccoon

Sky Pilot by Eric Burdon and The Animals


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## mixtape

You can get with this, or you can get with that...Doo dah dippity


----------



## lazy calm

bahahaha


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## PandaPop

Aladdin, Genie - Never had a friend like me 

Its on tv now hehe


----------



## rosettas stoned

Brings back so many memories. Gets me so emotional every time I hear it.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

save me-avenged sevenfold . Ive spent 1/48 of today listening to that


----------



## IGotAddicted

JQT - PeeKaBoo


----------



## cafune

About Us - Neverest


----------



## cafune

rosettas stoned said:


> Brings back so many memories. Gets me so emotional every time I hear it.


It does bring back memories, although, they are quite faint... :yes And the piece itself is beautiful! John Williams is a genius! :clap


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Aloysius

Caturday in the Park

Also, Staind - It's Been Awhile, Outside, So Far Away.


----------



## softshock11

:boogie:boogie*1**990's*:boogie:boogie


----------



## rdrr




----------



## birtney

The song - Dirty Bit by Black Eyed Peas. I'm having a "Last Song Syndrome" because of it. I feel like dancing whenever the beat pops out in my head. :boogie


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## miminka




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cgj93

:sus






:b


----------



## moxosis

Can't get it out of my head.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## rawrsmus




----------



## whiterabbit

Stuck. Probably because I keep listening to it.


----------



## anonymid

Got this one stuck in my head somehow.


----------



## rcapo89

Lady Gaga - Born This Way :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## StevenGlansberg

Sometimes I feel I've got to BOM BOM run away. I've got to BOM BOM get away...


----------



## Kakaka




----------



## miminka

... -__-


----------



## Jcgrey

Für Alx - Du Hast Den Schönsten Arsch der Welt. Yep 
.

.


----------



## VCL XI




----------



## Melinda

The _Always Sunny_ theme gets stuck in my head constantly...

Song currently in my head: Dido - Isobel


----------



## Pangur Ban




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## njodis

This horrid circus music I heard somewhere. I **** you not. I think I'm losing my sanity.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Zeddicus




----------



## MindOverMood

Been listening to this for the past three days:blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## Spindrift

The sons of Cain receive no reprieve. Very catchy song.


----------



## Pangur Ban

So catchy!


----------



## Spindrift

lonelysheep said:


> So catchy!


You owe me a Coke!


----------



## beshino

:banana:banana:banana




Was on the school announcements for me and I couldn't get it out of my head.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## pinkcupcake

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but chains and whips excite me!


----------



## Tez

Goldfrapp - Ride a White Horse [Serge Santiago Re-Edit]


----------



## vash




----------



## atticusfinch

everybody pray for me. =/


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> everybody pray for me. =/


:rub


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daylight




----------



## Johny

I woke up this morning from a dream that was supposed to be a rock band commercial with this song playing (guys were singing the song jumping across speeding cars (car to car) on a highway in a desert). What does this dream mean...or was it a dream?!


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## atticusfinch

never mind praying for me, i need a f*cking exorcism...






...well, it was actually kind of my fault- the music vid came on tv and for some odd reason I decide to watch it and poke fun of it...looks like its made a comeback.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Ive had this on repeat for the last 3 months...


----------



## retropat

I Love Rock 'n' Roll-Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## feels

:boogie


----------



## michiyoLove77

^-^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## diamondheart89

gilt said:


> Kate Perry's Firework


me too!


----------



## atticusfinch

...story of my life _(i promised myself i'd never say that phrase, but it's so applicable!)_.


----------



## lazy calm

roses,..kittens.................


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## layitontheline

I don't know how to stop it. It's been in my head all weekend, nonstop.


----------



## giantkiller

MindOverMood said:


>


I can't stop shuffling. Seriously.


----------



## Charizard

I turned on the TV earlier and it was on VH1. They were doing some top X 1 hit wonders of the 90s crap. This song is what they were showcasing at the time, and the chorus refuses to stop repeating in my head.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Taemint




----------



## Neutrino

:boogie


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

These days I've been rewatching Rocky series to help with my motivation loss and this song is stuck in my head :b


----------



## lazy calm

andy warhohohole


----------



## Knocturnal




----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## losinghope

Wheatus-Teenage dirtbag lol. Have no idea why.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

constantly.


----------



## Freebird




----------



## laura024




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Robodontopus

Kurt Vile - "Baby's Arms"


----------



## atticusfinch

"_fifteen bucks little man/put that sh*t in my hand_"

^ that lyric over and over and over and _over_. :sigh


----------



## Spindrift

atticusfinch said:


> "_fifteen bucks little man/put that sh*t in my hand_"
> 
> ^ that lyric over and over and over and _over_. :sigh


_Rollin' fatties, smokin' blunts,
Who smokes the blunts?
We smoke the blunts!_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KumagoroBeam

just finished watching Billy Jack.


----------



## Scrolley

Can't get it out of my head, especially when I'm at school


----------



## laura024




----------



## Noll

I love Bloodhound Gang, they have always made me feel better.


----------



## Takerofsouls

This is from Ice Cubes newest album, Im addicted to this album. But this is the one thats always pounding in my head.


----------



## atticusfinch

excuse me while i go bash my head against the wall. i need an exoricism!


----------



## gr15

Been getting back into old AFI recently and found this awesome old video. Sooo good.


----------



## Namida

Ashi ta, boku wa kimi ni ai ni iku by Wakaba

Anime: Sekai Ichi Hatsukoi


----------



## TenYears

*My wife HATES this song. Hmmmm....wonder why....*


----------



## ShyFX

..make it stop!


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Kamen Rider

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## crystaltears




----------



## JayDontCareEh

Heard this song on the radio the other day - Now this beat is pretty much engrained in my skull.


----------



## MojoCrunch

effing chumbawumba....

pissing the niiiight away.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Perfectionist

WHEN YOU NEED TO FIND OUT WHO THE DAAAAADDDDDYYY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS.

Every time I have to run a PCR at work. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I have maybe perchance been known to sing it while I am pipetting. My labmates love me.


----------



## Hellion




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## laura024

Trouble - Coldplay


----------



## MindOverMood

Fly white girl


----------



## atticusfinch

yep.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Invalid Username

This song always leaves me in a quirky mood and Takesomecrime is an awesome dancer.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Nathan Talli

Ahahha I hope this get's stuck in your heads now. Stupid sirius radio


----------



## MindOverMood

Nathan Talli said:


> Ahahha I hope this get's stuck in your heads now. Stupid sirius radio


I got their CD for Christmas when that song was out:lol


----------



## Paris23

Without you by Mariah Carrey


----------



## crystaltears

Brings back childhood memories...


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Mileena

who's got a p-nis???


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MissElley

No Mercy - When I Die.


----------



## AussiePea

that "last friday night" song. 

FUUUUUUUUU


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## iamwalrus

rawrguy said:


>


pretty awesome band man


----------



## Perkins




----------



## prudence

Bring me a higher love!
OOOHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Jessie203

GYAL ME WAN FI HOLD YUH
PUT ME ARMS RIGHT AROUND YUH!

LOL
I'm a white girls who enjoys her riddims. What can I say?


----------



## successful

usually don't listen to love songs but this one been stuck in my head for a while.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

Toni Basil - Mickey.
Ugh.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## rawrguy

This has been stuck in my head for the past couple of weeks for some reason.


----------



## tropic




----------



## LeftyFretz

Rancid- Tropical London


----------



## sas111

Somewhere over the rainbow...way up high.


----------



## Jessie203

R.I.P. <3


----------



## beshino

Bonzu said:


> Beck- Loser
> Because that's how i feel


=O I was thinking of this song before. Didn't know anything about it except the lyrics.
Nother Beck song.


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Jessie203

My guyanese friend put this on a cd for me in 06.... fun tune 
"Man a di least of mi problem.. so me left idiot fi have dem''
"mi too rich fi argue wit *****"
LOLOL


----------



## prudence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## successful

MindOverMood said:


>


this ^^
he needs to make this song a single asap.

we threw a party, yeah we threw a party
biitches came over, yeah we threw a party8)


----------



## WishfulDreamer




----------



## pita




----------



## pita

kathy903 said:


> My guyanese friend put this on a cd for me in 06.... fun tune
> "Man a di least of mi problem.. so me left idiot fi have dem''
> "mi too rich fi argue wit *****"
> LOLOL


I love Lady Saw.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

The Fratellis - Flathead

The music video may not be appropriate, so I didnt post it.


----------



## AkwardNisa

the one time that i don't have a song stuck in my head...


----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## xTKsaucex

^ awww god the live version of Heartbeats is beyond ethereal.


----------



## x3 Misaki

^ You totally remind me of







xD


----------



## xTKsaucex

I aint mainstream ;] neither a feline friend, but if I was a cat yup I'd probably personify that image. But come on, live version is class;


----------



## luctus

It's painful, to say the least. Ah, but then there's adorable Jonathan Rhys-Meyers to make up for it. I still love him playing that role


----------



## MissElley

My favourite song. It's on repeat everyday. It's an oldie but a bloody goodie.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## laura024

Miss Independent - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Gorillaz




----------



## BluButterfly

Adele- Rolling in the Deep


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

MindOverMood said:


>


Same here.:agree

Also:

Hello - Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StarryNights2089

Toad Licker said:


>


This song is highly addictive,lol. XDD When I first heard it I was like "Wth is this?!:um:sus ", but I couldn't stop replaying it. I'm now in love with the song and the band. :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood

Takes me back to grade 9:blank


----------



## Rosedubh




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Noll

I really like the original version too, good melody and powerful lyrics. But this 8bit-remix is just so ****ing epic! That same guy has uploaded other 8bit-versions of Radiohead songs, which are as awesome. :b


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## thequietmanuk

Song came on the clock radio this morning and i've been humming it all day.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Toad Licker

StarryNights2089 said:


> This song is highly addictive,lol. XDD When I first heard it I was like "Wth is this?!:um:sus ", but I couldn't stop replaying it. I'm now in love with the song and the band. :teeth


That was my reaction the first time I heard them but I just couldn't stop myself from hitting replay, they have a very unique sound.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StarryNights2089

Toad Licker said:


> That was my reaction the first time I heard them but I just couldn't stop myself from hitting replay, they have a very unique sound.


Yeah,they do! They seem like cool people too. ^^
I fell in love with them more after watching a few
of their interviews. >w<


----------



## StarryNights2089




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## beshino

I'm getting addicted to this hellsing ost song... Too much of an Otaku I know... Luv it tho


----------



## 390

Looney Tunes theme song - no idea why...


----------



## beshino

390 said:


> Looney Tunes theme song - no idea why...


lol. I actually downloaded loony toons on my pc. Have all the episodes to watch.


----------



## 390

^ Ah good memories. I might actually go to torrentz.eu now and have a look, satisfy my inner child's hunger for laughter.


----------



## The Awkward One

The one in my signature.
Cassie by Flyleaf.


----------



## Jessie203

It's not gay when it's in a 3 way
do the helicopta dickk ! helicopta dickk!
Lmaooooo


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Bbpuff

Never Gonna Give You Up.... D:


----------



## Jessie203

This is so grade 8... just found it ... I love the beat but the lyrics are so whack besides the chorus hahaha


----------



## prudence

Listen to your heart everything is good here


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## atticusfinch

The intro riff of this song.


----------



## miminka




----------



## moltr3z

I just saw a Pulp Fiction Trailer at the previous thread with Dick Dale's Misirlou on it. Now it stucks in my head


----------



## felula

I started watching episode 1 of Power Rangers last night and now the theme is stuck in my head.


----------



## Cleary

Giraffe - Not Drunk (In Love)
http://www.last.fm/music/Giraffe/_/Not+Drunk+(In+Love)


----------



## mistyd

877- cash now. 

doesn't that suck? why can't I have a cool song stuck in my head like everyone else?


----------



## Disastuh




----------



## MindOverMood

Just the instrumental.


----------



## beshino




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## awkwardface




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## kittenamos

This is stuck in my head right now . . .





This was stuck in my head yesterday . . .


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Chris Brown..

I'm gettin Paaypuur


----------



## prudence

Sheeit...






*Don't let haytuhs get me off my grind
Whip my hair, if I know I'll be fine
Keep fighting until I get there
When I'm down and I feel like giving up

I whip my hair back and forth
I whip my hair back and forth
I whip my hair back and forth
I whip my hair back and forth
I whip my hair back and forth*

I can totally see this being Satan's answering machine message. Only, he'd make you listen to the entire song (while singing along) before you're able to leave a ****ing message. Prick.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ThisGuy




----------



## laura024




----------



## keyla965

I have two lol. 

Rocketeer by far east movment ( REALLY GOOD SONG)

and Im not over you by Gavin degraw


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Elleire




----------



## Noll

Due to starting playing GTA: Vice City (for nostalgic-reasons) again - I have gotten a few songs stuck in my head xD

Flash FM ftw!














Listening to the last song makes me feel so manly...... (yes, im sarcastic)


----------



## plusminusinfinity

​


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Noll

This stupid song from GTA IV, lol:






EINS, ZWEI, DREI
SHICKE SHICKE SCHWEINE

It's actually really catchy. xD


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## successful




----------



## emptybottle2

successful said:


>


edit: Watch the Throne is pretty good.


----------



## moxosis

Wake up Young man, it's time to wake up.......ahhhh it's stuck in my head.


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## mrbojangles

Losteagle said:


>


This song was on Guitar Hero right? It was one of my favorites to play.


----------



## theCARS1979

THE CARS, "lets go" from the 1979 album Candyo


----------



## Godless1

moxosis said:


> Wake up Young man, it's time to wake up.......ahhhh it's stuck in my head.


:clapGreat song to have stuck in your head.


----------



## RetroDoll




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## MsMusic

magdalena23 said:


> ♥ this song...:sigh


I love Mana!!


----------



## mrbojangles

I'm giving serious thought to making this my theme song.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Steve123

That Phillip De Franco theme song.


----------



## Thorftw

Cliffs of Dover: By Eric Johnson


----------



## prudence




----------



## theCARS1979

RUSH, Distant Early Warning from 1984


----------



## Glue

This song has been playing in my head all day


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't know this is stuck in my head but it so, so is.


----------



## Ckg2011

o1uG03JRQiU[[/MEDIA]


----------



## whiterabbit

This has been getting stuck every so often over the past few days.

Also, I fail abysmally at this dancing. I've fallen over a couple of times, kicked a chair and hurt my toe, etc.


----------



## CaffeineAddict




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## crystaltears

I miss my childhood days...


----------



## Rabbitheartedboy

^ I absolutely love that Pokemon Theme Song

These two songs have been stuck in my head for weeks! I adore this Band. 
Foster the People


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## noyadefleur

I've been singing this song all evening.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## SPC




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

I was watching FOTC before and cannot get this out my head.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## cat001

This catchy little number is the one stuck in my head right now...


----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## IcoRules




----------



## Spindrift

(_I never thought a video of a sparkly, butterfly-businessman could be cool._)


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Perkins




----------



## rawrguy




----------



## Pennywise

The Kids Are Alright, by The Who. It's so catchy, I just can't stop humming it to myself! :eyes


----------



## cat001

This randomly entered my mind and won't leave


----------



## AussiePea

Thanks Katherine...


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## fingertips

http://theicypoles.bandcamp.com/track/one-day


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## RockBottomRiser

... and i don't know why.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm sick and tired of it, but I can't stop singing it. I'm torturing myself with my very own hokey German accent.


----------



## rainbowOne

iiiif i haaaad words to make aaaa day foooor youuu!! iii'd giiiive you a moooorning, golden aaand neeeeew!


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Jenchu

Amy Winehouse's cover of Valerie


----------



## James_Russell

byron - War. Catchy as hell and beautiful


----------



## Elleire




----------



## anonymid




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## prudence

Plays at the end of "Greatest Movie Ever Sold"... it's pretty good.


----------



## SPC




----------



## ColdTurkey

Not sure why the embedding always screws up for me


----------



## Harassment Panda




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Scarlet Tanager

Birthday dress by lil playy ft. Matthew koma


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Neutrino

Cowboy Cassanova. wtf...


----------



## sprinter

I'm not much for dance type music but the JD girls are cute and awesome in person so I was checking out their next single...


----------



## lissa530

Gotta luv Free bird.


----------



## moxosis

the ending is stuck, *I felt like this on my home.........*


----------



## IvyAndRoses

Say Anything - "All My Friends". My signature came from that one.


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Waterinthesink7




----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## John316C

'dont mean to offend anyone, but if you constantly have a/ variety of songs in your head and you cant get songs out of your head all day, or before you go to bed or when you wake up, it may not affect your life but it does mean there is a chemical balance in your brain. just something useful to know, ive hd this alot in my life.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Still Waters

"I've Got A Lovely Bunch of Coconuts" - Was with someone earlier who kept playing this song from youtube over and over - oddly enough I don't mind it - it beats last weeks-"Viva Las Vegas" kept playing in my mind-I HATE that stupid song!


----------



## pancake111

Jumper by Third Eye Blind


----------



## beshino

Behold! Rihanna's side-boob.




The song starts 1 minute into the video.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## olschool

x men firast class theme song


----------



## Robodontopus

The end credits song for Adventure Time


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Aedan

And you know the sun's settin' fast,
And just like they say, nothing good ever lasts.
Well, go on now and kiss it goodbye,
But hold on to your lover,
'Cause your heart's bound to die.
Go on now and say goodbye to our town, to our town.
Can't you see the sun's settin' down on our town, on our town,
Goodnight.


----------



## miminka




----------



## prudence

All flippin' day. I'm a sucker for songs which create that floaty feeling in your insides. Yeah, I...I kind of like it... :duck


----------



## Ckg2011

MC Chris - Hoodie Ninja.


----------



## atticusfinch

_(Totally remember seeing this music video *a lot* when younger. Didn't put two and two together until now to realize that it was/is STP.)_


----------



## Nathan Talli

pancake111 said:


> Jumper by Third Eye Blind


Wow, good taste. I wouldn't have expected someone your age to appreciate that band.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## atticusfinch

_(Good album to listen whilst studying.)_


----------



## Perkins

^^ Good song choice. STP is amazing.


----------



## Perkins




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## erasercrumbs

For those that have never heard it, this is song from which I extruded my signature. It can be a bit jarring for people that aren't familiar with outsider music.


----------



## mrbojangles

I heard this song in the movie 'Drive' last night and it's been stuck in my head since.


----------



## Calm Craig




----------



## ShyGuy86

I saw Master & Commander a few days ago, and I had the bad idea of looking up the song they play at the end on YouTube. Now I can't get the original out of my head:


----------



## atticusfinch

****ing karaoke.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Perkins




----------



## scooby




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM




----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## atticusfinch

Why is my head such an easy target?


----------



## enzo




----------



## pancake111

Down by Fuel


----------



## LynnNBoys

"Escape (Pina Colada Song)"


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## FTFADIA

Jack's Mannequin-Swim


----------



## enzo




----------



## SuperSky

Yo mama's on the top of my things to do list... She's always on tooooooooooop


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## Ashley1990

Its the new facebook song..


I m alwaysss on facebookkk


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Neutrino




----------



## Calm Craig

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## iChoseThisName

Some theme music from Virtua Fighter 2.


----------



## magdalena23

*Robi Draco Rosa- Como Me Acuerdo ♥♥

*


----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The beginning part is the part that's stuck in my head


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

:b


----------



## heyJude

"Someone like you" by Adele. Every time I turn on the radio, that darn song is on. Good song, but it's the type of song that stays in your head for days.


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Jamiroquai - Runaway


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## rgrwng

The Chauffeur - by the deftones


----------



## Kathykook




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## cat001

3 days and it's still stuck on repeat in my head

Fox on the Run by Sweet


----------



## millenniumman75

Maroon 5s "Move Like Jagger" - I think that song is subliminally driven or something.

Is Adam Levine (who needs to put his FOOT in his mouth as of late) _really_ singing about having the moves like a 70-year-old man? If that is true, then there is hope for the non-famous guys out there.


----------



## Boring Loser

This.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Trio - Da Da Da


----------



## millenniumman75

LynnNBoys said:


> I do like that song (for now, until it gets overplayed).
> 
> Mick is 68 years old. He was born the exact same day and year as my mom.


Then, she can say she has moves like Jagger. :yes :lol
I can't - I am not that smooth :stu


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

Only because Joel posted that video recently


----------



## emptybottle2

^what a coincidence


----------



## Amileaway




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Nefury

Toad Licker said:


>


I thought that was a picture of Noel Fielding when I first glanced at it.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Hello22

Dire Straits - Money for Nothing. 

Im listening to it on my ipod right now


----------



## mrbojangles

I have no idea who Manchestor City are, but this is an excellent cover whoever it's by.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*La la la la la la, la la la la la<<<< SMURFS ! LOL Cannot seem to stop humming it in my head,lol gonna beat myself over the head with a rubber mallet soon if it doesnt stop *


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## trevor35th

Can't get this out of my head.. I can kind of relate to it too.


----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## TenYears




----------



## ballroomblitz




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

LOL,Listening to it on youtube right now...........ready for it.........................
"You spin me right round(like a record player)" BY Dead or Alive.......... sooooooooooooooo addictive!!!! give it a listen.....


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## MrZi

the who - it's not enough


----------



## rrcarman

black moth super rainbow Bugs


----------



## Ukane

Kittie-Charlotte


----------



## Huk phin

Our Song - Taylor Swift. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Knowbody




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alexa10

*Vocaloid*

Daughter of Evil by Kagmine Len and Mothy (the song writer). Even though I can't understand Japanese, I like the tone and background music. I think that's what hits me most when it comes to music that I choose to like. If I don't like the background music, then I don't like the song. To me, it doesn't matter what language the music is in, as long as the background music is cool/"pretty." :yes


----------



## whiterabbit

Stuck in my head all day.

Nah pop no style, a strictly roots...


----------



## laura024




----------



## djkghigh

*massive track*


----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

whiterabbit said:


>


Fresh


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Just listen


----------



## laura024




----------



## MindOverMood

Gives me the chills.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Robbery, robbery
mayhem and skullduggery
ho ho ho
and hee hee hee
I love a life of crime!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*The theme song to "The Smurfs" lalalalalalalalalalalallaaaaa driving me nuts actually,lol *


----------



## atticusfinch

(_See the women's faces? Yeah. That's me.

Out, damned spot!_)


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## Cleary




----------



## Dying note




----------



## Losteagle




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Opacus

Lover's Moon - Glenn Frey


----------



## caflme

KC and the Sunshine Band - That's The Way (I Like It)

hehehe


----------



## Tugwahquah

^I saw them in concert a few months ago. Kc can still dance circles around those sunshine girls 

:boogie


----------



## Losteagle




----------



## JazLeo

'By the Way' by Theory of a Deadman. I'm going through a rock faze and it has this sad/lonely vibe that pulls me in.


----------



## lazy calm




----------



## Fluttershpy

Opening theme of How I Met Your Mother


----------



## jaymusic1992

hot hot heat 

middle of nowhere??


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


>


^ I can definitely relate to this song at the moment.


----------



## Y Ddraig Goch

*Michael Kiwanuka - Home Again  *


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Waterinthesink7




----------



## Jamipat




----------



## humourless




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## Elleire




----------



## whiterabbit




----------



## Roscoe




----------



## Lookbeyond




----------



## MindOverMood

Don't ask


----------



## purplerainx3




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## ohgodits2014




----------



## Lookbeyond

Uh Drea ma oon !!!! Uh Dree maowwn !!!!


----------



## ShyGuy86

I _cannot_ get the oboe and basson from this song out of my head:






I keep repeating the bridge like the one at 21 seconds in my mind, over and over. Wa-wa-wa, wa-wawa!


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## pita




----------



## JadedCalalily

Im absolutely addicted to the song Marvins Room by Drake ft Jojo <3


----------



## steelmyhead




----------



## 0lly




----------



## LeftyFretz

The first song that I can't remember the name of from one of Soundgarden's album that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Kuhle




----------



## TheWeeknd

been stuck in my head all day....#throwback


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## cubanscorpio

Creep by Radiohead has been stuck in my head from yesterday, all the way thru my sleep, till now -.- so i had to post it here :lol


----------



## Nightlight

I can't get it out of my head, gahhh.


----------



## nbtac41

i really like this song:

'tonight im gonna break away..just to wait and see...'


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

This.

Me gusta.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## WhiteColor

aeayhaahh!!!!


----------



## cafune




----------



## Matomi

Heard it on the Tv today and it's been stuck in my head since.


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## xTKsaucex

Ive got hearts on fire from Rambo films stuck in my head.


----------



## WhiteColor

LOL at backstreet boys


----------



## Ashley1990

Akon's belly Dancer..i love it


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## cafune




----------



## The Crossbuster




----------



## MrZi

won't let me embed it - how do you guys do it?>


----------



## kosherpiggy

and


----------



## Wallflower81

"The Broken Ones" by Dia Frampton


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## MrSoloDolo123




----------



## laura024




----------



## MindOverMood

Ahhhhh damn, the chorus is stuck in my head.


----------



## free123games




----------



## cafune

Beautiful, mellow, calm. <3


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Not really a song but it's still stuck in my head


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## JadedCalalily




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## cafune

Just wow.


----------



## StoicNate

http://youtu.be/4PkcfQtibmU?hd=1
Lol


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## erasercrumbs




----------



## ShyGuy86

kosherpiggy said:


>


Now it's stuck in my head too. Every time I view this thread, I end up with someone else's earworm stuck in my own head.


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## occupybarrels




----------



## Citrine




----------



## seaghosts




----------



## Barette

It doesn't seem to work, but it was You've Won Me Over by Jessica Lea Mayfield.


----------



## Neptunus

^ *Fixed*

You only need to post the part after the v= between the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*wQo8vZixklg*?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## river1

seaghosts said:


>


*nods*






Don't ask.


----------



## Karsten

PURPLE RAIN! PUUURPLE RAIN!

Plays all the time at work...


----------



## LittleSister

Triple J Hottest 100 #1 ! Oh yeah, and he's gorgeous






Loving this acoustic version


----------



## ShyGuy86

lolAname said:


> Don't ask.


Great. Now _I've_ got the clap. :b


----------



## river1

ShyGuy86 said:


> Great. Now _I've_ got the clap. :b


Who's got the clap? you do you do! :clap


----------



## Barette

Neptunus said:


> ^ *Fixed*
> 
> You only need to post the part after the v= between http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*wQo8vZixklg*?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Neptunus

Barette said:


> Ooooh! Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## brownzerg

I cannot explain it, I cannot contain it


----------



## Meta14

Yes. I'm a bit of a loser. ^^


----------



## Citrine

^daw brings back memories...sound not working by the way.

That song from Misfis


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## 17Racer

"Precious and Few" by Climax has been in my head for a while.


----------



## cafune




----------



## Jared3

Now that you found it, it's gone. 
Now that you feel it, you don't.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ChrissyQ

Wicked Way - Benjamin Taylor


----------



## IcedOver

Right now, the score to the film "Dead Ringers", which I just watched.


----------



## Nekomata

A Little Piece of Heaven by Avenged Sevenfold.

My boyfriend was singing along to it all day yesterday =_=


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## fate77




----------



## iChoseThisName

Blink 182 - Up All Night.


----------



## MindOverMood

I need to find the track for this commercial ASAP.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## Matomi




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Pennywise

"Candle in the Wind" by Elton John


----------



## MindOverMood

Been a while since I've listened to this.


----------



## Matomi

My Sweet Darling - Melody Gardot & Seth Gallen
It's not on YouTube


----------



## citizen_erased




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## moxosis




----------



## sarah89

anything by lana del rey!


----------



## Akili

"Blacklisted" by Neko Case. Specifically, the live version off of _The Tigers Have Spoken. _I heard that one first, and actually like it better than the studio version.


----------



## MindOverMood

The beat keeps me replaying the song.


----------



## Unexist




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## iChoseThisName

Cartman's version of Poker Face.


----------



## cafune

I always navigate back to this song. So much to empathize with.


----------



## cpuzManiac

"i get lost in the nothingness inside of me"

i can relate.


----------



## cafune

Chilling despair and beauty. <3


----------



## Matomi

FOREVER ALONE!


----------



## Tibble




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## fingertips




----------



## HarryStanluv25

_We found love in a hopeless place, we found love in a hope-less place_

Rhianna


----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## laura024




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Chrysalii

I've been kind of obsessed with this band for the past couple weeks for whatever reason (this album in particular)


----------



## Citrine




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## notna




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## Comfortably Miserable

Derby-Pay No Mind


----------



## fingertips




----------



## Unexist




----------



## SaikoSakura382

Pretty much anything by Jeffree Star, but currently "Kiss It Better" and "Lollipop Luxury".:b


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toppington

I'm such a sucker for upbeat game soundtracks... This has been going through my head for the past few days.


----------



## MindOverMood

This instrumental is.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ShyGuy86




----------



## cat001

This catchy tunes been playing around in my head for a few days now lol


----------



## Ironpain

this bad boy right here lol, Ah hoy Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Bunyip




----------



## 67budp

"sunshine on my shoulders". I guess because it was warm and sunny today in the northeast.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu

http://kristoffkrane.bandcamp.com/track/18-sideproject-puppy-dogs-and-ice-cream-unreleased-starring-impulse-of-sector-7g-produced-by-mr-dufaux


----------



## Layla

This song is nothing but cheese, but still so brilliant at the same time.


----------



## alee

Every time i m a bit frustrated, this song always lightens up my mood


----------



## cafune




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Lonesome1

Been stuck in my head for days since I watched the episode on DVD. Driving me crazy!! 




Before that, was this 



 Arrrrrgh. Thanks to my mum!!


----------



## Bunyip

F-C-K by GOLDHOUSE

which makes me laugh

DON'T NEEDDA ONE NIGHT STAND, BUT WE CAN DO THAT TOO~


----------



## Haunty




----------



## viv




----------



## moxosis

Good old school


----------



## Perkins




----------



## stewie

:stu


----------



## MindOverMood

:um


----------



## Don Gio

QOTSA:AVON


----------



## 67budp

Band of horses-detlef shrempf


----------



## MindOverMood

This has been out for a while, but I've been hearing a lot on the radio.


----------



## GaaraAgain

Because I watched Menace to Society earlier today.


----------



## BellasLullaby

Undo it - Carrie Underwood. True story.


----------



## whatevzers

Don't Stop by Foster The People


----------



## anonymid

I've had the Tek Jansen theme song stuck in my head for the past week:

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...7983/november-08-2006/tek-jansen---theme-song


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Dystopia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cDdMZ2K9o0


----------



## whatevzers




----------



## MindOverMood

R.I.P Zyzz


----------



## lucyinthesky

You Know You're Right- Nirvana (no clue how to make the youtube link work)

I don't mind having this in my head. Singing/shouting it never fails to make me feel better :b


----------



## whatevzers

lucyinthesky said:


> You Know You're Right- Nirvana (no clue how to make the youtube link work)
> 
> I don't mind having this in my head. Singing/shouting it never fails to make me feel better :b


On the URL of the video, copy whatever is after "v=". Paste is on here and put youtube tags on it. [YOUTUBE.]"URL"[/YOUTUBE.] (just remove the dots following "youtube")


----------



## anonomousguy

i love the part at 1:18


----------



## Fruitcake

I have a tune in my head going "foodsie foods, foodsie foods, foodsie foodsie, foodsie foodsie food foodsie foodsie" to the rhythm of Jingle Bell Rock. :eyes


----------



## Tentative




----------



## miminka




----------



## Don Gio




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> R.I.P Zyzz


Cool song, but what does it have to do with Zyzz :b?

Do you like AAB's side project 'Oceanlab'?


----------



## MindOverMood

mrbojangles said:


> Cool song, but what does it have to do with Zyzz :b?
> 
> Do you like AAB's side project 'Oceanlab'?


I only heard the song because of this video:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MiMiK

The city feels clean this time of night
Just empty streets and me walking home to clear my head

I know it came as no surprise
I'm affected more than I had guessed on what was said

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it I won't see how it's broken

It's the quiet time before the dawn
And I'm half past making sense of it, was I wrong?

Should I claim to give it all
In a world where not much ever seems to last long

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it i won't see it's broken

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it I won't see how it's broken

How it's broken...

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it i won't see it's broken

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it I won't see how it's broken

How it's broken...

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it i won't see it's broken

If the smile's not meant to be
If the heart's not ready to open
If we make it I won't see how it's broken


----------



## GaaraAgain

Jhene Aiko - My Mine


----------



## fonz

Kelly Family - Fell in love with an alien


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x

Holding On by VNV Nation


----------



## Rest or Real?




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

This one. It's just so good.


----------



## ameliewakelin

waka waka shakira


----------



## whatevzers

I heard this song while walking around at the supermarket. It's like a blast from the past :yes


----------



## Ironpain

The Klondike bar song, this was the first one (lmao) omg. Hahaha


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ShyFX

The Dawson's Creek theme song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MushroomGeek

Katy Perry - Thinking of you


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ironpain

ShyFX said:


> The Dawson's Creek theme song.


Everyone's talking about the idea of a Dawson's Creek reunion.


----------



## Zerix

They just had to sample Gotye... Now I REALLY love this song:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX

Ironpain said:


> Everyone's talking about the idea of a Dawson's Creek reunion.


I've actually never seen the show. That song's just so damn catchy. Well, the chorus is.


----------



## Sphinx13j

the song i have stuck in my head is "moves like mick jagger"


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Ironpain

This song, Keane has some really catchy song ,been wishing I could see them in concert.


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## intheshadows

Rush - Time Stand Still


----------



## MadeinLithuania

_



Again .... SUKAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa








_


----------



## Farideh

Are You In by Incubus. Great song. Has no meaning to it but it's a great song.


----------



## Grails




----------



## Blanck




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## lonesomeboy

Beach House - Silver Soul


----------



## Grimsey

My favorite part is the weird guy in the audience at 3:47.


----------



## KiwiGirl




----------



## KiwiGirl

^ My favorite song atm.


----------



## MadeinLithuania

LOL


----------



## christacat




----------



## SartoriTaurus

I love this song with my life! I also love the film!


----------



## Neo1234

Turn The Page \m/


----------



## Loveless

Kim by Eminem


----------



## wolfinhiding

oh yay music!


----------



## Loveless




----------



## Yogurt

It comes on the radio every five seconds...


----------



## NoHeart

Without You - Nightcore


----------



## AnotherRawAddict

A Certain Shade of Green - Incubus


----------



## miminka




----------



## ufc

Been in my head all day!


----------



## feels

she is just too cute :heart


----------



## Zerix

A great new track featuring NIPSEY & ROSSSS... Enjoy


----------



## noyadefleur

:heart


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Linlinh




----------



## crystaltears

I've got some Titanic music stuck in my mind


----------



## SuperSky

Stupid Walking in Memphis has been stuck in my head for 3 days.


----------



## avoidobot3000

It's a long story--don't judge me, kthx.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## noyadefleur

I'm honestly addicted to french pop..


----------



## Millais

- blink-182 - I Miss You


----------



## Who

Krispy kreeeeeeeeeme!!:evil


----------



## Nefury




----------



## kanra

...........





LOL don't judge me! This is a song, after all...


----------



## sas111

Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Justin bieber -boyfriend


----------



## miminka




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## macaw

Kung Fu Fighting - I blame ToddInTheShadows.


----------



## xTKsaucex




----------



## anonymid




----------



## HighHeels

QOTSA- Make it wit chu.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

I have that We Built This City song stuck in my head by Starship thanks to that one thread. :x It's been in my head for two days now.


----------



## leave me alone

Rainbow - Stargazer :eyes


----------



## fetisha




----------



## clt851988

One Thing by One Direction


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## letitrock




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## JenN2791




----------



## Nefury

letitrock said:


>


Listened to this song a lot recently  Very addictive stuff.


----------



## Clax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noyadefleur

:eyes


----------



## AfraidToSpeak

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=4rciGK095EM

I don't think it's very appropriate though


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Emerald3

Been going through my cd collection, and fancied a 90's cheesy time. So I've got Oooh Aaah by Gina G stuck in my head as it just finished playing!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chrysalii

Very slightly remixed from the single released 2 years ago.


----------



## moxosis




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Northern Lights

Irresistible


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## estse




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## anonymid

Saw a performance of _Man of La Mancha_ today, and the songs are stuck in my head now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heartofchambers




----------



## T-Bone

Yep after watching that "1 lunatic, 1 icepick" video..cant get it out of my head. cool song really.


----------



## pita




----------



## whatevzers

Weatherman by Dead Sara. It sounds very 90s-ish


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## Elad

Hm.. ellie goulding.


----------



## Perkins

I heard this earlier in a store and I got so much secondhand embarrassment.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## x1ChelseaSmile1x




----------



## Loveless

Who cares? Go deal with your problems.


----------



## David10




----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## cj66




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HighHeels




----------



## Dan iel




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## Loveless

****** in Paris- Jay Z and Kanye


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## heyJude

Party rock anthem. Nonononoooooo. Get out of mah head! :/


----------



## Hewigi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## w8ing4rain




----------



## christacat

Jukebox Hero/I Love Rock and Roll from Rock of ages. HAH yes I saw the movie last week :3


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Gunter




----------



## Kingpin

_Who wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up?
Blinded by nostalgia
Who wants to sleep in the city that never wakes up?_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## noyadefleur

Totally unrecognizable from the original. Beautiful.


----------



## Citrine

^haunting....but in a good way


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## feels




----------



## B l o s s o m

Michel Telo - Ai Se Eu Te Pego


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tyler Bro




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity




----------



## Midnight Laces

Katy Rose-Because I Can


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iheartkpop

It's Taiwanese, but I don't care. I LOVE IT. I LOVE JIRO<333
This song is awesomeeeeee. :boogie :banana


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## gfle

15 Step- Radiohead


----------



## Transcending




----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm actually a little too good at imitating this voice. I disappoint myself at every turn.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## erasercrumbs

_
I stop to gather berries
for my rustic Summer kitchen
I eat my little sandwich 
and it tastes 
like 
crap_


----------



## feels




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrQuiet76

1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## punksparkyrock

Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lettersnumbers

Perfect Fairground Attraction


----------



## Joe




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## The Lost Key

The guitar solo bit in this has been stuck in my head for the past 14 weeks!


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## Hello22

Barry White - my first, my last, my everything


----------



## whatevzers

The Sundays - Here's Where The Story Ends


----------



## scooby

MrQuiet76 said:


> 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


Have had this stuck in my head for the last 3 days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Joe




----------



## hnbnh

Myth - Beach House


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

Come on, call me bonita ,
Don't be shy, I promise to please ya' :boogie


----------



## Who




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DMIND11

This has been on my head for the past week or two. It's an amazing song!


----------



## Johny




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MF Doom




----------



## Kingpin

_Exoskeletal junction at the railroad delayed_ :clap :clap :clap


----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Innominate




----------



## lovecookies

get outta my head you song!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## daydreamer9

call me maybe can't get it out of my head


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## lovecookies

As I'm going going down I have dreamed a better place, as the world turns round and round, start is always in my fate:heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Penta

*like*


----------



## fetisha




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## saltyleaf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ada

Call Me Maybe... :doh


----------



## enzo

3 days this has been stuck in my head. I wake up humming the tune. :blank


----------



## GameGuy

I watched the movie "Catch Me If YOu Can" earlier, and theres a scene where the characters are sitting on a couch watching an old T.V. show and the theme song is playing. That song is stuck in my head:

"Has anybody here seen Kelly? K, E, Double-L, Y. Has anybody here seen Kelly? Have you seen him smile? Well his hair is red, his eyes are blue. And he's Irish through and through. Has anybody here seen Kelly? Kelly form the Emerald Isle!"


----------



## kosherpiggy

this is always stuck in my head


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shyvr6

Just listened to this and now open condom star is stuck in my head.


----------



## Keirbott

I Found A Reason by Catpower. My favorite song ever


----------



## Keirbott

Whoa, I don't know if it's just my internet but that link came out weird.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## noyadefleur

kosherpiggy said:


> this is always stuck in my head


Yes! :lol






Goddamn it. :bash 
They play a lot of this song on German radio stations.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

This song just randomly popped into my head.


----------



## kosherpiggy

surprised it's not the golden girls song lol


----------



## enzo




----------



## enzo

Oh, that's aright, I'm OK


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## feels

God, I am so ready for this album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## MaxPower




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## theseventhkey

Don't Throw stones by the Cruzados


I ran out of Money!!!!/She ran out love!!!!!.......


----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

A bit of spanish indeed..
Dalinda, mi alma te llama,
ven en mi cama, quiero amarte dulce niña,
dame tus besos, mirame a los ojos, jurame tu AMOR.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## laura024




----------



## mrneonshuffle




----------



## cj66




----------



## Zerix

~_~


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

I regret nothing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

are you ready for me? and then you'll never say no, no, no.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix




----------



## shelbster18

Zerix said:


>


I love that song. lol I used to get that song stuck in my head a lot in HS for some reason. I guess because it's super catchy. :um


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Strwbrry

m.youtube.com/watch?gl=US&hl=nl&client=mv-google&v=sQVqK0dQ1EM

Epic!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kosherpiggy

Zerix said:


>


!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## christacat




----------



## SkullBender

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000

♥ 4eva stuck.


----------



## MsDaisy




----------



## KyleM

Your hand in mine by Explosions in the sky


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## lockS

oppa gangnam style!! :boogie


----------



## Strwbrry

lockS said:


> oppa gangnam style!! :boogie












^-^


----------



## Double Indemnity

If there's a better song out there than this, I'd love to hear it:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Blues man

Heard this song while watching Doctors, been in my head all day.

*The Police - Message in a Bottle*


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

"Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy" by Tchaikovsky, from his play "The Nutcracker..." My all-time favorite stage production.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## Zerix




----------



## Kingpin

_Watch it explode
While it's not impossible for flowers to bloom and grow,
Next to graves, and babies are born in the same buildings where people go,
To pass away, to pass away&#8230;_


----------



## Lil Sebastian

And yes, in my head I'm also Joseph Gordon-Levitt strutting around like a boss


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MaxPower

:um


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## eppe

Toad Licker said:


>


have you listened to her latest album (Wounded Rhymes)?

i especially this one remix of sadness is a blessing


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## Daylight

I'm seeing them perform in November! yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## shelbster18

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mslamr

brain damage


----------



## Ckg2011

C.R. Jepsen - Call me maybe.


----------



## KelsKels

Ckg2011 said:


> C.R. Jepsen - Call me maybe.


My condolences.

I have heart skips a beat by olly murs stuck in my head.


----------



## Ckg2011

KelsKels said:


> My condolences.
> 
> I have heart skips a beat by olly murs stuck in my head.


 I actually like the song.


----------



## coeur_brise

Michael Buble is no Frank sinatra, I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bidde




----------



## miminka




----------



## AnotherRawAddict

Victor Wooten - More Love


----------



## Shades of Grey




----------



## mattigummi

Starship...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## cat001

All i can think about is tea!!!


----------



## cj66




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix

_Guess you could say... that I'm not the man I used to be.. ya'll *****s gotta get used to me, cause I ain't goin nowhere~_


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## deadender




----------



## Footloose

_Dum... dum dum dum dum dum_ "The phantom of the opera is there, inside my mind...":blah:drunk

Phantom Of The Opera - Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Rich224

Good Soldier - Flobots


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I can't get this damned song out of my head :roll :clap


----------



## pancake111

Sunday Morning- No Doubt


----------



## shelbster18

pancake111 said:


> Sunday Morning- No Doubt


That's my favorite No Doubt song. It's a good song to get stuck in your head.  At least it is to me.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## moxosis




----------



## Toad Licker

Shannon Curfman


----------



## lad

Milburn-rudiments


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Matomi

Not a song per se, but it's freaking amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## river1

Hot N' Cold


----------



## kinkypigtails

*Washed Out* - "New Theory"


----------



## kinkypigtails




----------



## LittleBearBrah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## retropat

"Wedding Bell Blues" by the 5th Dimension. Heard it on a rerun of "Gilmore girls" and have had it stuck in my head ever since. Pretty cool song too.


----------



## Otherside

Annoyingly Will.I.Ams "This is love". It was on the radio earlier...god I hate that song.


----------



## howard26

because of the weather "too hot" by Kool and the Gang


----------



## Charmander

Come as you are by Nirvana.


----------



## asw12345

heart shaped box

nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## purplerainx3




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I love Celine so much lol.


----------



## theCARS1979

Blondie, Heart of Glass 1979


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## applesauce5482

I Want it That Way - Backstreet Boys

cause that's what happens to be playing right now :haha


----------



## Brasilia

Eternal Flame - The Bangles

I hate The Bangles


----------



## lettersnumbers

One Thing, One Direction.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## louiselouisa

mark ronson - somebody to love me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Otherside

Californication-Red Hot Chilli Peppers

DREAM OF CALIFORNICATION!!!


----------



## ShyFX

_Smelly cat, smelly cat what are they feeding you? _


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## purplerainx3




----------



## sprinter




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## christacat




----------



## feels




----------



## Steve French

The Rain, the Park and Other Things by the Cowsills. Found it after it catching my ear while re-watching Dumb and Dumber for the first time in many years.


----------



## Steve French

Well that didn't seem to work. And I can't seem to find an edit button.


----------



## kitshiv01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

This one makes me think of my mom for some reason, lol
love you mom, lmao





God I f*cking love this song I cannot turn it up loud enuf
I'm feeling cold today
Not hurt just ****ed away
I'm devastated and frustrated
God I feel so bound
So why'd I feel the need?E
I think it's time to bleed
I'm gonna cut myself
And watch the blood hit the ground





EDIT: If you play both of these together it actually sounds pretty f*cking awesome


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## louiselouisa

hi I just met you
and this is crazy
but here's my number
so call me maybe


----------



## fanatic203




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

I can't get that Billie Jean song by Michael Jackson out of my head. :|


----------



## moxosis




----------



## brownzerg

Its just so catchy to me


----------



## altqq

I'll probably never feel what they're describing. Still nice to know that people do get lucky like that.


----------



## Zeppelin

I played this song on my Guitar for 3 hours straight today.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Nyan Cat!! LOL


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Millais

Matt And Kim "Daylight"


----------



## Ali477

this atm i cant get enough of it, brilliant song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lil Sebastian

Wish I were as cool as Archer to be able to pull off that ringtone too


----------



## Brtrev2v

Activate my heart; Natalia Killz


"I've been played around, love has let me down, tore my feelings out". 

"I refuse to hurt, I refuse to cry, not another time".


----------



## reynoso16

Alizee ftr Coldplay I loooove this remix.


----------



## Zerix

Melancholic, and simply... beautiful....


----------



## Jaf

Gangnam Style (Instrumental) - Psy


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Unknown88

This Swedish song keeps being played on the radio, and it gets stuck in my head a lot.






Best of all, I don't speak a word of Swedish so my attempts at singing along are hilarious.


----------



## Lexortiz

*Blue October*

"For my brother" - Blue October :blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## R3served

"Creepers" by Kid Cudi


----------



## J85HUA




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Josh2323

Miss it so much (feat. Lykki Li) - Royksopp

to karen. it was fun while it lasted..good luck and goodbye forever.


----------



## ttrp

"Lose Yourself" by Eminem


----------



## J85HUA




----------



## ShyGuy86

Yeah... Community...


----------



## Paramecium

I just cant get it out of my mind! I like it by the way


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## theseventhkey

Right now it's "Hearts Filthy Lesson" by David Bowie.


----------



## Ventura

"Friday Friday... gotta get down on Friday"


----------



## To22




----------



## MollyAmins

"Stillness Is the Move" - Dirty Projectors


----------



## ucmethruitall

Welllll, I got a couple dents in my fender
got a couple rips in my jeans
try to put the pieces together 
but perfection is my enemy. 
Oh my God i'm so clumsy 
but on your shoulders i can see
I'm free to be meeeeeeee......


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## WhiteColor

^That one's sweet!:evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Christian S




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CWe

Song intrumental background music from the Movie "American Son"


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## eggobrains

everybody anybody anybody everybody


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I blame Saints Row The Third.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow




----------



## Hello22

My favourite Kylie song!


----------



## metamorphosis

Epic!!!


----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Rick189

This song/version Lol.


----------



## probably offline

Tropic of cancer - The one left


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## metamorphosis

What you learned, what you read in their books 
All they offered
what you saw when they told you to look, a final offer 
Well today we are giving birth to a new future 
Yes today we are giving birth to our own future

We will learn, we will love, we will work, to change each other 
We will spread, we will cover the earth, like air and water 
(Water! Water!...Change each other)

Tomorrow's blank we'll just fill it in
With our own answers 
If we're stopped, we'll just start again 
That's the new offer 
That's it that is our final one.






Well, traffic's kind of bad
They're widening Easy Street
To fit more SUVs, they're planting baby trees to grow to shady peaks
A little shelter from the sun
Or the upper tax bracket
Here on the cul-de-sac we're not giving back till the community repents
Cause we can't afford to be generous
There's closing costs and a narrow margin
So go earn your degree and we'll take you out to lunch
You can work for us
But you got to eat em all up
Yeah, one more mouth full and we will be happy then
Yeah, one more mouth full and we will be happy then

Out west they're moving dirt
To make a greater Omaha
Another franchise sold, so there's even more restaurants per capita
And they all got a drive-thru
Yeah, who's got time to dine?
Although the floors are clean, the color scheme, it compliments me every time
So no one starves in this cattle town
The semis pass making squealing sounds
And it's all you can eat
And they'll never get enough
They'll be feeding us
They'll be feeding on us
Just one more mouth full and they will be happy then
Yeah, one more mouth full and they will be happy then

All those golden fields, lovely empty space
They're building drug stores now until non remains
I've been driving now for a hundred blocks
Saw fifty Kum-And-Goes, sixty parking lots

Yeah, one more mouth full and they will be happy then
Yeah, one more mouth full and they will be happy then
One more
Yeah, one more
It's one more
Just one more
Just one more
It's one more


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## caflme

Waitin For The World To Change by John Mayer


----------



## Charmander

Sweet Dreams- Beyonce


----------



## Whatev

Knew I shouldn't of watched that episode.


----------



## cj66

(I Feel You - Placebo)


----------



## AussiePea

Riverside - Hybrid Times


----------



## paperflower




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

dark day - no, nothing, never


----------



## Millais

Honey - Swim Deep

'Are we having fun or are we dazing? Baby&#8230;
And don't just dream in your sleep it's just lazy.'


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

A walk in the night by your house again
Oh how we both pretend
So much to defend

You offer a kiss in a block of ice
Your friends offer cold advice
Frozen and precise

Stay, stay with me
You're my angel
Stay with me

And take me away from these lights I know
From these long nights I know
From these wrong nights I know

Look in my eyes
What you see is hell
Can you save me from myself?
Get me feeling well

Stay, stay with me
You're my angel
Stay with me

Stay, stay with me
You're my angel
Stay with me

So take me away from these lights I know
From these long nights I know
From these wrong nights...


----------



## the alley cat

Right now there's several: Hold My Hand, Hollywood Tonight and You are My Life by Michael Jackson.


----------



## metamorphosis

This is the definition of my life
Lying in bed in the sunlight
Choking on the vitamin tablet
The doctor gave in the hope of saving me
In the hope of saving me

Walked in the corner of the room
A junk yard fool with eyes of gloom
I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

Dusty brown boots in the corner
By the ironing board
Spray on dust is the greatest thing
Sure is the greatest thing
Since the last since the last

Walked in the corner of the room
A junk yard fool with eyes of gloom
I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

I asked him time again
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
Take me in and dry the rain
The rain the rain the rain now

If there's something inside that you want to say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

If there's something inside that you want to say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

I Need Love, yeah
I Need Love

If there's something inside that you want to say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

If there's something inside that you want to say
Say it out loud it'll be okay
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light
I will be your light

I need love
I need love


----------



## J85HUA

It won't leave my head, going on 8 hours now....


----------



## metamorphosis

*Best song ever wrote about a kitty!!!*

She's got big green eyes 
And a long Egyptian face 
She moves across the floor 
At her own pace 
When I'm here in bed 
She'll jump up on my chest 
And when we lock eyes there's so much love 
I wanna cry

She comes in near 
When I scratch under her ear 
And she lifts her head 
When I kiss around her neck

Won't go to sleep 
When she falls along my side 
And two green eyes fade 
To a porcelain marble white 
And somehow when I sleep 
She'll end up at my feet 
And if I roll and kick her out 
I might knock her to the ground 
But she'll come back anyhow

Ella es muy vital 
mÃ¡s triste que salir el sol 
pura como el agua 
???

The morning comes
She squints up to shield out the sun
And she'll go and lay 
In the warmest dusty rays 
And I hold her face 
She lays perfectly in place 
And she'll yawn and stretch 
And stare me down expressionless 
And lay back down into her nest

And if someone calls 
She'll race me out the hall 
When she hears the phone 
Then she knows I'm leaving home 
She don't wanna be alone

And I know it's wrong 
That I'm going away so long 
And for her it's rough 
I can't be with her enough 
But I'll never give her enough

Ella es muy vital 
mÃ¡s triste que salir el sol 
pura como el agua 
???

And somehow when I sleep 
She'll end up at my feet 
And if I roll and kick her out 
I might knock her to the ground


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## Hamhock

Jingle from an snes game king arthurs world. Been playin the ***** outta it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## MindOverMood

**** Flo Rida


----------



## Charmander

I don't even know why...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HilarityEnsues

And


----------



## Neptunus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Transcending




----------



## BluesGirl

American Pie (the original version)

It's starting to drive me a little mad... :um


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toppington




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Ohnoes2191




----------



## Chrysalii

The vocals will not leave my head.

and I was never much a fan of vocal trance either...until now


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## erasercrumbs

I can't get the robot's voice out of my head. Curse you, Sifl & Olly.


----------



## cat001

I've been playing it around on a loop for a while now


----------



## That guy over there

Ive had the line "always **** ****ing with my head now" in my head all day 

Let youself go let yourself go let yourself Gooooooo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

your face is so precious ;~;


----------



## Vance




----------



## Joel

Watched The Phantom of the Opera at the Royal Albert Hall on netflix so naturally I have the songs stuck in my head now. Such a good production.

This is the finale so may or may not be a spoiler.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## feels

i can't stop listening to this album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

The knee bone is connected to the, thigh bone, the thigh bone connected to the, hip bone.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## soupbasket




----------



## GoingUnderground

Pendulum - Witchcraft


----------



## Ali477

cat001 said:


> I've been playing it around on a loop for a while now


awesome song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cj66

Club Thing - Yoav


----------



## Brad




----------



## probably offline




----------



## mdiada

keep your eyes open - needtobreathe


----------



## Paramecium




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## probably offline




----------



## BeyondOsiris

I CANNOT get this song out of my head.. it's way too catchy. :|


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## .95596




----------



## cafune

Instrumentals keep cycling around in my head.


----------



## TheGecko

Tame Impala - It Is Not Meant To Be

I love this song so much


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BreakingtheGirl




----------



## Paramecium

This Must be the Place (Naive Melody) - Talking Heads


----------



## Raphael200

My mind is full of songs that got suck there.For now it is "we are nvr getting back tgvr".Im sure u know who sings this.

Later it will probably b "(40 or 50)ways to say goodbye".Can't rmembr the artist's name.


----------



## brohuey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Glue




----------



## ihatemoving

GoingUnderground said:


> Pendulum - Witchcraft


I love you, lol no ****. Seriously though **** yea Pendulum!

*Feed Me - Love Is All I Got*


----------



## GoingUnderground

ihatemoving said:


> I love you, lol no ****. Seriously though **** yea Pendulum!
> 
> *Feed Me - Love Is All I Got*


I'm a girl lol, and yess!! I don't usually like that type of music, but they're AWESOME!!


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Sunlight- Modestep.


----------



## ihatemoving

GoingUnderground said:


> I'm a girl lol, and yess!! I don't usually like that type of music, but they're AWESOME!!


aww haha I'm sorry! I just immediately thought you were a guy because you mentioned pendulum, no no **** then 

I'm more of a fan of they're drum and bass stuff though , and the main two people have broken off and made "Knife Party", this is my favourite song by them.


----------



## fetisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser




----------



## estse




----------



## AwkBoy

Technically it's not a "song", but whatever


----------



## Rich224

This song is just so addicting


----------



## GoingUnderground

ihatemoving said:


> aww haha I'm sorry! I just immediately thought you were a guy because you mentioned pendulum, no no **** then
> 
> I'm more of a fan of they're drum and bass stuff though , and the main two people have broken off and made "Knife Party", this is my favourite song by them.


haha nope

ahh haha, that's where i kinda draw the line. It's very.. "skrillex-y" lol. My fav song by pendulum is the island pt 1


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

Don't laugh..:afr


----------



## probably offline

-_-


----------



## Boring Loser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## madisonjane

mhmmm


----------



## cj66

/


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## godhelpme2




----------



## The Enemy Within

To the camaradaire...


----------



## Paramecium




----------



## pita

Elf Power - Spiral Stairs


----------



## louiselouisa

lana del rey - without you


----------



## probably offline




----------



## mesmerize

because of you by kelly clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat




----------



## feels




----------



## fallen18

Diamond- by rihanna. It's been in my head all day driving me insane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## lovecookies

I da mogu zar se tebi ne bi vratila, da ti kazem da veceg gada nisam ljubila... Wonderful :heart:heart:heart


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mike90

J. Cole- Miss America http://lovexlife.com/new-j-cole-miss-america/


----------



## CourtneyB

Faye - Breathe Out


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Another heaven by elvenking


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

Catal Rhythm - OldCodex


----------



## Roseability

A classic breakup song






And a modern one I wish I didn't like, but is too damn catchy


----------



## Wednesdayx

Wicked Games - The Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## onlylettuce

The Serious Matter by The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## moxosis




----------



## miminka

exposure therapy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## probably offline




----------



## the alley cat

rockin around the christmas tree


----------



## the alley cat

The one that the blind mice say in Shrek 2: "...I can see clearly now the rain is gone!"


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

KumagoroBeam said:


> this. i can't stop singing it in my head.


I've been listening to August and Everything After a lot. Adam Duritz is one of "us" regarding mental/social issues.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat

I apologise for the bad fashions in this video but this is randomly stuck in my head because someone mentioned it the other day :no


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## gopidevi




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Sephiroth

The Lonely Shepherd Kill Bill soundtrack.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

This was played in the "Fringe" season premiere. Walter, having woken up in a destroyed future world, finds a string of CDs hanging as decoration on a tree, goes to a broken down car and puts it in the player and this song plays. I'd never heard it before and thought it was perhaps Annie Lennox.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## probably offline




----------



## NoIce




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tbyrfan

_help me..._


----------



## fetisha




----------



## the alley cat

rockin around the christmas tree


----------



## Malek




----------



## sleepydrone

Skin - Nonpoint


----------



## Ali477




----------



## ThatOneShyGirl

Omg!!! How do u post a video ??


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Malek




----------



## Peas and Nuts

Ester Dean - Take you to Rio
Yup, just saw the film ...


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

DRAMAtical Murder OST - Only Finally There is The Free End


----------



## vstar401

New single by Sweet Brown ...


----------



## yes

*I think you'll get what you want, sometime or never / You'll see that real love's so hard to find*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bornunderprotest

one of my all time favs: Janice ian's 'society's child'....beautiful music and singing, with a profound message re racial intolerance.


----------



## Chieve

Fort Minor-Where'd You Go


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## miminka




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

Nice song for rainy days...






Shine Bright like a Diamond :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Fairydust




----------



## arpeggiator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Beatnik

stuck in my head for days now (I'm okay with that)


----------



## bornunderprotest

uncategorizedme said:


>


cool to see someone so young into dylan...did ur parents turn you on to his music ?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

Always remember...
You will live
You will love
You will dance again  :heart






real good mood song for Saturday night


----------



## ilana

There were about 15 of them today and I can't remember any of them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Goopus




----------



## Xenos




----------



## the alley cat

I`m a believer (the Shrek song)


----------



## minimized

*NSFW*


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Swimming pools - kendrick lamar


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## tbyrfan

it's been in my head for hours...make it stop!


----------



## ShyGuyInWi

"i keep on holding on too tight, running away from the world outside" love that line


----------



## Winds

That beat is nice....


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## JohnnyWhite




----------



## riveroftime

The Cars- Heartbeat City. Heard it on the radio today. Really awesome tune.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ender




----------



## ACCV93

Its gotta be between Rock N' Roll by Skrillex or Brother by Matt Corby :b How random is that


----------



## Sanctus

I CANT STOP


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TotallyAnonymousInTehWeb

Generally, SlipKnoT as always


----------



## noyadefleur

always.. too catchy.


----------



## noyadefleur

bornunderprotest said:


> cool to see someone so young into dylan...did ur parents turn you on to his music ?


No actually, just kind of came across him on my own. :yes


----------



## Josh2323

Empire of the sun - Half mast


----------



## lovecookies

Baby don't stop, dj let the beat drop na na


----------



## Andrea91

C'mere - Interpol


----------



## lad

Blur- there's no other way.


----------



## theseventhkey

The Sun's gone dim- Johann Johannson

Sun's gone dim and the sky turned black, those lyrics say it all.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Toad Licker said:


>


Good times ! :yes

I would like to bring back just the adventurous/innocence feeling I had back then. Life was easier and I made it harder. Now nothing is easy.


----------



## vanishingpt

Bruno Mars – Dance in the Mirror

I'm in love with him. LOL. <3


----------



## probably offline

can't help it, it's so catchy


----------



## pastels

My skull


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Strwbrry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX

_Get your skis shined up, grab a stick of Juicy Fruit, the taste is gonna move ya! _etc.


----------



## coeur_brise

Nobody listens to this stuff, like ever.


----------



## lovecookies

pure perfection!  la la la


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## Strwbrry

_
So what if I'm selfish? 
You know I can't help it
Some things just clash 
like Jews and shellfish
The factory built this for girls feeling helpless
MCs with rayguns still couldn't help this

Props for sheila though she
couldn't feel a beat for a minute a song for a second
I pay less for cheaper, blow out ya speaker
Didn't I tell you that my style
cuts deeper?

Cause if the only flow you got
is menstrual
You go back to your room and
practise rhyming 'til you nail
those instrumentals
Cause I make the beats like the
bees make the honey
I'll sample the Beatles if I
wanna spend money

Cause I don't buy Gucci, I don't
buy Prada
You look like a hoe from a ranch in Nevada
And if you wanna fight, you know I got a lot of **** to say so you best.
step. off. it.

B itches so extraordinary
Don't you know it blows my mind
I've been here since January
But you still look just as fine

So there we was, me and b itches
Making like fishes in the stream of life
Minimise the strife, minimise
the stress
Focus on the breasts, focus on
the thighs
B itches asking why this? Why
that?
How come L'homme Run?
Where'd they come from?

I'm so dumbstruck, I'm so
tongue-tied
Call it dumb luck, call it half-fried, half-baked
Half-way, still tried, still true, still great
Still you want more, encore, encore
On stage, next page, on tour, next page
On your doorstep asking for forgiveness

Please Miss B itches, I'm so
sorry, I was stupid
I thought you would
understand me, understand
we had big plans
But can we start all over?_


----------



## s12345

I've been so many places
I've seen so many faces
But nothing compares
To these blue and yellow purple hills
I climbed the highest mountain
Once or twice but who's countin'
But nothing compares
To these blue and yellow purple hills


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## MindEraser

"Keep 'Em Coming" - Alkaline Trio.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## shelbster18

Get out of my dreams. Get into my car. :blah:blah:blah


----------



## lockS

Jojo - Andre


----------



## The Enemy Within

Everybody got to elevate from the norm...


----------



## latebloomer




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll

Stuck Inside My Head - Hopes Die Last


----------



## Elad

pretty much every song, "liek omg this song is totes me right now!"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## Orchestrated

*The Front Bottoms*

_How low is your self esteem? How low could it possibly be?_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BrainInsect

I think I forgot how good this song is. Now it is stuck in my head.


----------



## SVIIC

Actually, Notorious by Duran Duran for some reason, even though I just finished listening to the new Pet Shop Boys album. Very random, but that's a song my mind often drifts back to...






Mmm... brilliant. One of their best from one of their most interesting albums


----------



## missalice0306




----------



## Innominate




----------



## christacat




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Anyanka

Honestly, I didn't have anything in my head. Well... until I read this post title. Now I do!

Tegan and Sara - Back in Your Head

(apparently I need to work out how to get these youtube links working!)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

tbyrfan said:


>


OMG... that's just what I need right now!

Thanks for reminding me of its existence :yes.

****ing pure insanity...


----------



## Glue




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

These guys know how to make a song stuck in your head




Also, that guy with the V-guitar looks fiiiiiiine. He sure knows how to dress.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## lovecookies

put your hands in the air if you want it right now...:b


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

Uzbuna čuju se sirene, uzbuna nisi pored mene! Uzbuna, ove noći lude, ove usne hoće da te ljube :heart perfect!


----------



## MindEraser




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

Glue said:


>


Cool tune, Marcelo's band Los Hermanos is a great also. I used to hate them first but slowly got hooked


----------



## SVIIC

A brilliant song from Depeche that reminds me of a certain night I had where I drank a reasonably amount of beer and decided to end the night with a few vodkas. That was a _brilliant_ idea :roll. Oh well, I still remember it fondly .

Great song in general though.


----------



## Daylight




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## fonz

I can't get this song out of my head(I love the video as well):


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## arnie




----------



## Insanityonthego




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## lovecookies

mr Saxobeat


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

This song literally is stuck in my head right now. Indeed I often come back back to it... I really do think it's brilliant once you get into it:






And that's why Seven And The Ragged Tiger is one of my favourite Duran Duran albums :clap. It also has some of those surprisingly strange and cryptic lyrics you find in a lot of unlikely Duran Duran songs...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lovecookies

Come back and set me free, now from infinity, love is a mistery, distance is killing me.
Come back i need you now, you are the love i found, i feel above the ground, you take me round and round. :heart


----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## kristen1987

I watched This Is 40 tonight, which was surprisingly awful considering the cast, but this song off the soundtrack won't get out of my head.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## moxosis

oh the 90's how I miss you.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## shelbster18

I don't have a song stuck in my head right now but I had Britney Spear's You Drive Me Crazy stuck in my head last night and earlier today, I had that ABC song by Jackson 5 stuck in my head. :sus


----------



## ImSorry




----------



## SubmarineWha

Sweetest Perfection - Depeche Mode
its a sexy song


----------



## Thedjinn




----------



## Thedjinn

How do you post Youtube videos? Sorry, I would have asked in teh same post, but it seems we can't edit here. Strange!


----------



## Noll

Iiiii don't caaaare, I'm not theeeeeeere


----------



## arpeggiator

ChampagneYear said:


> Ukulele covers are the best kind of covers


Now I want a ukulele. They are cheaper than synths.


----------



## zomgz

Aw geez. I don't usually listen to this kind of music but hot damn, I can't get this one out of my head. It's catchy as ****.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## HollowPrince

Frakking hell, this sounds awesome.


----------



## ImSorry

Thedjinn said:


> How do you post Youtube videos? Sorry, I would have asked in teh same post, but it seems we can't edit here. Strange!


the random numbers and letters after the = in the address bar are what you copy and paste into the brackets after hitting the Youtube button above where you type to post a message.


----------



## SVIIC

I think it's hard to be completely unhappy when you're listening to a song like this:





:yes

Must be among the most positive songs ever made.

EDIT: Screw it, as an aside... also relevant and essential:





Utter escapism...


----------



## 87Daniel




----------



## 87Daniel

Uhh .. wrong link lol


----------



## 87Daniel




----------



## SVIIC

Yeah... Tears For Fears are great...


----------



## CumulusCongestus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## SVIIC

Listening to it now... but only because it was stuck in my head:





Mmmmm... early 90s.

Simpler times, eh? When all people needed to have a good time was good music... a bunch of friends... and a ****ton of drugs .

True story TBQH. I imagine.


----------



## blu xo

How do you post the actual vids? Anyway:






idk, love the beat


----------



## sumbirdy

Battle for the Sun by Placebo.

I don't know how to post the vids either. lol


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Evo1114

blu xo said:


> How do you post the actual vids? Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk, love the beat





sumbirdy said:


> Battle for the Sun by Placebo.
> 
> I don't know how to post the vids either. lol


Click the YouTube button when you make your post. Go to your YouTube video, on the address bar, copy everything after the '=' in the web address. Paste it between the YouTube brackets in your post. Voila!

I had to get a tutorial as well, so just paying it forward. In blu xo's example, you would paste aKvOgIVde8c in between the YouTube brackets.


----------



## ImSorry

Just got done watching China, IL. You know what?
CHINA IL IS THE BEST AT MATH!!!




Math all in ya brain Suckas! 
(a/2b)^(2n+1) A[n] = n! P(a/2b)

While we're at it the Dean is the best at life. Everyone Sin!!


----------



## lovecookies

and for the new year mood.

gettin' hotter and i'm about to be your midnight sun


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vancouver




----------



## Xenos

I'm just linking this because it contains explicit language. This is actually the censored version, but anyway, it's the title of the song. Apologize in advance if I'm breaking any rules.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

yeah... idk.


----------



## cj66




----------



## Zeppelin




----------



## metamorphosis

Royal Headache- Girls


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

The Descendents- Bikeage


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Try to get this out your head.


----------



## Cam1

Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## mike285

A-Team by Ed Sheeran.


----------



## Tibble




----------



## failed101

Stop being so addicting! >;l


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## failed101

...*Warning, may be depressing o-O*


----------



## CourtneyB

Damn him...he got this freaking song stuck in my head


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## B l o s s o m




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

This has literally been stuck in my head since yesterday...

Oh well, there are worse songs to be stuck in your head :clap


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

Toad Licker said:


>


Cannot help singing when that is on in the car, especially Eddie's part.


----------



## shelbster18

uncategorizedme said:


>


I love the theme music for that movie. It was such a good movie. I think the music is what really made it interesting for me.


----------



## vancouver




----------



## thebluewarrior

ZZ Ward <3


----------



## Nibbler

Lana Del Ray - Cola...:shock


----------



## Sabriella




----------



## SuperSky

A bird song, by the bird that hangs out in the tree by my back yard every morning.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## refined_rascal

Stranger in paradise - Tony Bennett.


----------



## SVIIC

Literally this:


----------



## lovecookies

this song brings up so much memories


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Picturesque

Beyonce - Love On Top.

I wonder why I didn't like it when I first heard it few years ago


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlphaHydrae

Oh the wildflowers that bloomed
Ah, please tell me
Why do people fight
Hurting one another?

Oh the flower blooming nobly
What can you see from there?
Why can't people
forgive one another?

The rain passed and summer
turned bluish
as one
You trembled faintly
in front of me
Without saying a thing

To my withering friend
What are you thinking about?
How do you convey love
with those speechless leaves?

The summer sun clouded over
and the wind streamed
as they happen together
For the nameless ones
I'll sing the proof
of that they lived


----------



## S0nicy00h00

XxX off Helium's PiratePrude album


----------



## Picturesque

Justin Bieber - Beauty and a Beat.

UGHHHHHHHHHHH WHYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## cj66




----------



## F S

Gay Pirates - Cosmo Jarvis:





It's an awesome song, though. It can live in my brain for all I care.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ImSorry




----------



## Lacking Serotonin




----------



## billyho

Airborne toxic.. 
"All I ever wanted"


----------



## hellinnorway




----------



## InTheEvening

On and off for a few months now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlphaHydrae




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*The White Stripes - Hotel Yorba*
I was watching
with one eye on the other side
I had fifteen people telling me to move
I got moving on my mind
I found shelter
In some thoughts turning wheels around
I said 39 times that I love you
to the beauty I had found

Well its 1 2 3 4
take the elevator
at the hotel yorba
I'll be glad to see you later
all they got inside is vacancy

I been thinking
of a little place down by the lake
they got a dirty little road leading up to the house
I wonder how long it will take till we're alone
sitting on the front porch of that home
stomping our feet on the wooden boards
never gonna worry about locking the door

Well its 1 2 3 4
take the elevator
at the hotel yorba
I'll be glad to see you later
all they got inside is vacancy

It might sound silly
for me to think childish thoughts like these
but i'm so tired of acting tough
and i'm gonna do what i please
lets get married
in a big cathedral by a priest
cause if i'm the man that you love the most
you could say i do at least

Well its 1 2 3 4
take the elevator
at the hotel yorba
I'll be glad to see you later
all they got inside is vacancy

and it's 4 5 6 7
grab your umbrella
grab hold of me
cause I'm your favourite fella
all they got inside is vacancy


----------



## mardymoo

Posted this in the rating thread but oh well.


----------



## metamorphosis

Can we say guitar, Singer with slide no less!!!


----------



## miminka




----------



## metamorphosis

*Iron & Wine- Upward Over The Mountain*
Mother don't worry, I killed the last snake that lived in the creek bed
Mother don't worry, I've got some money I saved for the weekend
Mother remember being so stern with that girl who was with me
Mother remember the blink of an eye when I breathed through your body

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons are like birds flying upwards over the mountain

Mother I made it up from the bruise on the floor of this prison
Mother I lost it all of the fear of the Lord I was given
Mother forget me now that the creek drank the cradle you sang to
Mother forgive me I sold your car for the shoes that I gave you

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons can be birds taken broken up to the mountain

Mother don't worry I've got a coat and some friends on the corner
Mother don't worry she's got a garden we're it planting together
Mother remember the night that the dog had her pups in the pantry
Blood on the floor and the fleas in their paws
And you cried 'til the morning

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons are like birds flying always over the mountain

*Thank you, Samuel Beam


----------



## BadGirl

'You're Not Alone' - Mavis Staples


----------



## Bawsome




----------



## Picturesque

Bruno Mars' Locked Out Of Heaven.

I like it, but it sounds too much like MJ's Beat It.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cozenedjourneyman

For some reason sad music makes me happy


----------



## metamorphosis

*the Magnetic Fields- All my Little Words*
You are a splendid butterfly
It is your wings that make you beautiful
And I could make you fly away
But I could never make you stay
You said you were in love with me
Both of us know that that's impossible
And I could make you rue the day
But I could never make you stay

Not for all the tea in China
Not if I could sing like a bird
Not for all North Carolina
Not for all my little words
Not if I could write for you
The sweetest song you ever heard
It doesn't matter what I'll do
Not for all my little words

Now that you've made me want to die
You tell me that you're unboyfriendable
And I could make you pay and pay
But I could never make you stay


----------



## BadGirl

'Coney Island Baby' - Lou Reed


----------



## koki

I first hear this when I started watching Just One Love a japanese drama aka Tatta Hitotsu No Koi and I love it.


----------



## koki

*heard


----------



## metamorphosis

*Dropkick Murphys - "Bar Room Hero"*
Face down in the gutter won't admit defeat though his clothes are soiled and black, 
He's a big, strong man with a childs mind, don't you take his booze away!

He's been at it for years drinking balls and beer he's a hero to most he meets,
But inside he cries black swollen eyes, this man he sheds no tears!

Now his wife and kids sing a different tune as they worry about their daddy dying,
But this arrogant fool breaks every rule it'll be nothing but pride that kills him.

Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.

He's a legend in the bar with every scar fights a thousand bigger men, 
But now he fights and looses got all the bruises will someone please step in?

Cause this Irish fools got a great big heart he keeps climbing back in to the ring 
In the low down circles where he holds his court this man he once was king.

Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.

Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.

He's a legend in the bar with every scar fights a thousand bigger men, 
But now he fights and looses got all the bruises will someone please step in?

Cause this Irish fools got a great big heart he keeps climbing back in to the ring 
In the low down circles where he holds his court this man he once was king.

Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.

Could he listen no he won't that's all she wrote he'll be dead before the daylight shines,
But the thoughts and prayers of a million strong might keep this fool from dying.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Picturesque




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SterilizeMe




----------



## MindOverMood

Can't get it out.


----------



## toutenkarthon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*The Brian Jonestown Massacre - The Ballad of Jim Jones*
I walked from New York and back from L.A.
I lived on a mountain and once by the bay
I bought an apartment and slept in the hay
but there's no place that's softer than (your arms)

living today is just getting so bad
there's a look on your face
and it says"you've been had!"
you can take all my money
but don't make me mad
cause there's nobody meaner than (me)

I prayed to Buddha, to Allah, and Jim.
I turned to Jesus and stayed there with him
I fell in deep but I learned how to swim
now there's no one who's cleaner than me or than him


----------



## diamondheart89

yes i'm slightly ashamed


----------



## metamorphosis

*The Microphones - Headless Horseman*
I got hit hard, I'm on the ground
And if you swing again I'll duck
And I wish you best of luck
You deserve yourself
And I return from my trip to hell
As a headless horseman

'Cause oh what a loss
I went back to get my stuff
And it was tangled up and tough
I stood there and stared you down
And I walked aimlessly around
With a flaming pumpkin head
Oh what a loss
My soft hands replaced by claws
You turned me into a stray dog, from mighty human man
Oh what a loss
Oh what a loss
I miss my closest friend
And now I cling to rocks and wind
It's a precious thing we lost


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

This badass mofo from a-ha:






Can you believe it was only released 3 years ago? Could have been from the mid-80s... you really can't tell.

Worst of all though, can you believe it wasn't even released as a single? :roll
Best song from their last album by far. Up there with Take On Me IMO.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

it's literally been stuck in my head all day, idk why


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SaikoSakura382

Two for the price of one.

Marilyn Manson - Doll Dagga Buzz Buzz Ziggity Zag:




Marilyn Manson - The Last Day on Earth:





Yeah, I can't get the video to pop up here. Don't know how. Just follow the links, it's worth it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fredbloggs02

I heard this on the radio today. I remember watching it about six or seven years ago when I bought sickly American version of it for school. I remember it tore me up inside. A heart-wrenching book.. I remember I couldn't deal with the ending. When I reached the end, I felt I was missing an insight into the tragedy or there must have been another book or pages missing. infinite promise less than an inch from consummation and such hollowness. the end could make up for the pain that book caused me. It upset me deeply I could sense an inner life in two people and something missing that held them apart. The acting in the film was terrible, but the music breathed life into it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I hear this song on the radio all the time, and my parents play it all the time but I heard it today on a TV show and it just got stuck in my head.


----------



## hellinnorway




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Liliford

I've recently been getting back into Old School Garage...And this song will not leave me alone. And its really not one to sing aloud... Please dont turn me on...Please dont touch me there... Really appropriate for singing aloud.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXhp10X09XA


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*Guided By Voices - I Am A Scientist*
i am a scientist - i seek to understand me
all of my impurities and evils yet unknown
i am a journalist - i write to you to show you
i am an incurable
and nothing else behaves like me

and i know what's right
but i'm losing sight
of the clues for which i search and choose
to abuse
to just unlock my mind
yeah, and just unlock my mind

i am a pharmacist
prescriptions i will fill you
potions, pills and medicines
to ease your painful lives
i am a lost soul
i shoot myself with rock & roll
the hole i dig is bottomless
but nothing else can set me free

and i know what's right
but i'm losing sight
of the clues for which i search and choose
to abuse
to just unlock my mind
yeah, and just unlock my mind

i am a scientist - i seek to understand me
i am an incurable and nothing else behaves like me

everything is right
everything works out right
everything fades from sight
because that's alright with me


----------



## tbyrfan

all...day...long...HELP....


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey - Rid Of Me*
Tie yourself to me
No one else 
No, you're not rid of me
Hmm you're not rid of me

Night and day I breathe
Ah hah ay 
Hey, you're not rid of me
Yeah, you're not rid of me
Yeah, you're not rid of me
Yeah, you're not rid of me

I beg you, my darling
Don't leave me, I'm hurting

Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire

I'll tie your legs
Keep you against my chest
Oh, you're not rid of me
Yeah, you're not rid of me
I'll make you lick my injuries
I'm gonna twist your head off, see

Till you say don't you wish you never never met her?
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her?
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her?
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her?

I beg you my darling
Don't leave me, I'm hurting
Big lonely above everything
Above everyday, I'm hurting

Lick my legs, I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire
Lick my legs, I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire

Yeah, you're not rid of me
Yeah, you're not rid of me
I'll make you lick my injuries
I'm gonna twist your head off, see

Till you say don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her

Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs I'm on fire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs of desire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs I'm on fire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs of desire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs I'm on fire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs of desire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs I'm on fire)
Don't you don't you wish you never never met her 
(Lick my legs of desire)

Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire
Lick my legs I'm on fire
Lick my legs of desire


----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Things Unsaid

I don't know how it happened

Help me SAS


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

Descendents - Suburban Home
I want to be stereotyped
I want to be classified
I want to be a clone
I want a suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home
I want to be masochistic
I want to be a statistic
I want to be a clone
I want a suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home
I don't want no hippie pad
I want a house just
Like mom and dad
I want to be stereotyped
I want to be classified
I want to be masochistic
I want to be a statistic
I want to be a clone
I want a suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home
Suburban home


----------



## metamorphosis

*PJ Harvey - 50 Ft Queenie*
Hey I'm one big queen
No one can stop me
Red light red green
Sat back and watching
I'm your new one 
Second to no one
No sweat I'm clean 
Nothing can touch me

Tell you my name 
F U and C K
50ft queenie 
Force ten hurricane
Biggest woman 
I could have ten sons
Ten gods ten queens
Ten foot and rising

Hey I'm the king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm twenty inches long

Glory, glory 
Lay it all on me
50ft queenie 
50 and rising
You bend over 
Casanova
No sweat I'm clean
Nothing can touch me

Hey I'm the king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm twenty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm thirty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm forty inches long

Hey I'm king of the world
You oughta hear my song
You come on and measure me
I'm fifty inches long

50ft queenie


----------



## SVIIC

Funny you should mention PJ Harvey... I watched a video just last night where Dave Gahan of Depeche Mode mentioned PJ Harvey as his favourite female musician...

And right now I'm thinking of this...






Great song... from a great album with a very socially-conscious theme.


----------



## John316C

i remember these favorite songs of mine by roch voisine... when i listened a long time ago to 98.1 97.3 back when soft rock was popular...!


----------



## VanGogh

The Rocky theme because it's on TV right now. Which means it's time for me to get off my ***.


----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LisaDanielle

This =]





Snow by RHCP


----------



## offtheheezay

Call Me Maybe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cj66




----------



## SterilizeMe




----------



## noyadefleur




----------



## Starless Sneetch




----------



## DappleGrey

*Nothin' Song*... Alice in Chains

some say it sticks to your mouth like peanut butter on the brain..

yeahaheeeahhh.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SparklingWater

Georgia on my mind


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## noyadefleur

I know French well enough to know what the title means.. "what good is love?" :lol
The video is too cute as well!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*Arcade Fire presents Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains)*
They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
These days my life, I feel it has no purpose
But late at night the feelings swim to the surface

'Cause on the surface the city lights shine
They're calling at me, come and find your kind
Sometimes I wonder if the World's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

We rode our bikes to the nearest park
Sat under the swings and kissed in the dark
We shield our eyes from the police lights
We run away, but we don't know why
Black river, your city lights shine
They're screaming at us, we don't need your kind
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
Can we ever get away from the sprawl?
Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

patton, lyrical genius


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

Sometimes, ya just gotta play that song. The one puts a perma-grin on ya face!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Pennywise

"Blow Away" by George Harrison. I just heard it for the first time three days ago and I *cannot* stop listening to it (or humming it when I'm away from the computer)! I just hope I don't wear it out.


----------



## cj66




----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## loneranger

Two Black Cadillacs-Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## That random dude

Don't particularly like it but for me its catchy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## renegade disaster

theologian - abandon all hope

video is possibly nsfw


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

This is a definite earworm for me right now...


----------



## renegade disaster

lol haven't heard this in years and now its stuck in my head






:lol


----------



## avoidobot3000

that cool little vocal scale he does is stuck in my head.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## pythonesque




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoHeart

Reverie by First State feat Sarah Howells


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline

If I knew how to make videos I'd make an underwater video for this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## miminka




----------



## ShyFX




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

ShyFX said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Winds

A middle school throwback jam. Heard this earlier today and it's been stuck in my head since.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jesica24

When you try your best and you don't succeed
when you get what you want but not what you need,..


----------



## Taurus898




----------



## Kascheritt

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

galaxy1 said:


> theologian - abandon all hope
> 
> video is possibly nsfw


That is very good. Have the album. Love.


----------



## Taurus898




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## millenniumman75

Don't Worry Be Happy


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Paramecium

I can't get this out of my head. Trouble trouble trouble!


----------



## misski

"My love is gone for you mommy, you can ride the hearses, I'm sick in the brain, dumb *****, can you nurse this?"


----------



## Taurus898

ShyFX said:


>


Same here.


----------



## metamorphosis

*Converge: All We Love We Leave Behind*
your roar of love
slayed my despair
it ripped me from my path
that led me to nowhere
you shook me from my sleep
that willed me to die
a final goodbye
all we love we leave behind
i'm so sorry
that i missed your lives
while i was on the road
learning to survive
you deserved so much more
than i could ever provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind
nothing in this world
could ever compare
to the hole in my heart
and the weight in the air
and i lost you to time
a final goodbye
all we love we leave behind
i'm so sorry
that i missed your lives
while i was on the road
learning to survive
you deserved so much more
than i could provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind
you deserved so much more
than i could provide
thank you for loving me
and bringing light to my eyes
all we love we leave behind


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*Modest Mouse - Wild Pack Of Family Dogs*
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard one day
My father got his gun, shot it up, they ran away ok
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard
And as my own dog ran away with them, I didn't say much of anything at all
A wild pack of family dogs came runnin' through the yard
As my little sister played, the dogs took her away
And I guess she was eaten up ok, yeah she was eaten up ok
My mother's cryin' blood dust now
My dad he quit his job today, well I guess he was fired but that's ok
And I'm sittin' outside my mud lake, waiting for the pack to take me away
And right after I die the dogs start floating up towards the glowing sky
Now they'll receive their rewards, now they will receive their rewards.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster

Mercurochrome said:


> That is very good. Have the album. Love.


yea its a great lp.

unfortunately I woke with an annoying song from an advert stuck in my head, I don't know the name of it. so now i'm distracting myself with tearist - civilization;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## metamorphosis

*Pavement- Summer Babe*
Ice baby,
I saw your girlfriend and she was
eating her fingers like they're just another meal
but she waits there
in the levee wash she's
mixin' cocktails with a plastic-tipped cigar

My eyes stick to all the shiny robes 
you wear on the protein delta strip
in abandoned house but i will wait there
i'll be waiting forever...
i'm waiting, waiting...

Minerals, ice deposit daily, drop off
the first shiny robe
i've got a lot of things i want to sell, but
not here, babe-- you took them all

every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i sit around i find i'm shot
every time i turn around i find 
every time i sit around i find 
every time 
you're my... summer babe
summer babe


----------



## eshng

Les Miserables - Empty Chairs at Empty Tables

Watched the movie last week and all the songs have been stuck in my head


----------



## BellaL

Beastie Boys - Paul Revere

can't stop singin' it


----------



## RyanE1991

The new track "because we can" by Bon jovi, he's still got it!


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Under the Radar

"Don't worry baby, it's just the end of the world"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fleur

Edge Of Seventeen by Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Chaoticsoulsearching

Unaware - Allen Stone


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tea111red

The Cops theme.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla




----------



## cafune




----------



## probably offline




----------



## monotonous




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## SVIIC

Right now I'm about to listen to this again... after 4 am :um.






I dunno, it just gets stuck in my head a lot...


----------



## atingf




----------



## blue the puppy

bob dylan's pay it in blood from his latest album


----------



## renegade disaster

grizzly bear - gun shy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## lovecookies

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## John316C

some _SMOOTH_ Azz fucggin RnB


----------



## Winds




----------



## renegade disaster

fad gadget - collapsing new people


----------



## Bawsome

A little different and a little awesome


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

clu feat. gemma dunleavy - moonrunner


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

randomly getting some 90's funk soul in my head. haven't heard this in years


----------



## christacat




----------



## christacat

Thinking of Stone Roses leads to this :blank


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Adwian

Save the world by Swedish House Mafia


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## mudslides

This is terrible but I hate myself and want to die by nirvana


----------



## SVIIC

galaxy1 said:


> randomly getting some 90's funk soul in my head. haven't heard this in years


Hmmm... don't think I've ever heard that before, but she was in The Shamen for a while around 92, so I'll have to give it a go .


----------



## renegade disaster

SVIIC said:


> Hmmm... don't think I've ever heard that before, but she was in The Shamen for a while around 92, so I'll have to give it a go .


oh nice bit of trivia, didn't know that. I found the song in a very roundabout way, it was remixed as a garage track back then and I went on to discover the original. nice tune.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## googleamiable

only thing i can be bothered to do is listen to this song


----------



## christacat




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Matthew987

Bring on the metal!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Anyanka

Yesterday it was that Rihanna song, I can't recall what it's called... Let's see...






Yeah, that one. Thankfully it's gone now. At the moment my head is song free.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## swim

one of my bedroom reclusive fave tracks


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

marvin gaye lets get it on ,from those moonpig adverts. just woke up from a short nap with it in my head.


----------



## lovecookies

in my head all day all night


----------



## renegade disaster

red hot chilli peppers - under the bridge


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## AvoidAvoiding

I really don't want it to be but it's lodged in there. Curse you evil earworm!


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Magic Chords, by Sharon Von Etten


----------



## Wurli

The Doors - People Are Strange

It's been stuck in my head for the last 5 or 6 years now. Kinda strange.


----------



## Colhad75

Sidewinder Sleeps Tonight - REM


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

randomly popped up today


----------



## AstroBoy93




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline

^
+1


----------



## DarrellLicht

..lisening to some Stooges atm..


----------



## BrainInsect

Madonna - Like a Prayer


----------



## marcv2013

Long as I got my suit and tie, I'ma leave it all on the floor tonight


----------



## vivienleigh

Dreams by Fleetwood Mac. I've had "what you had and what you lost" going round my head for days!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mudslides

vivienleigh said:


> Dreams by Fleetwood Mac. I've had "what you had and what you lost" going round my head for days!


Did you get the 3 cd version of rumours? SO GOOD


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## TenYears




----------



## extremly




----------



## Chanelleninja

Lenny Kravitz Fly Away


----------



## Jarebear




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Lil Sebastian

Hello, ma baby! Hello, ma honey! Hello, ma ragtime gaaaaaaal!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## mudslides

Stone roses - Love spreads
<3


----------



## Migsjust




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0osweet

A song from les miserables


----------



## ufc

Thrift Shop


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

"Time takes its toll on uuuss. THIS changes EEVERYthiiing!"

*Goosebumps*


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## always starting over

Instantly thought of this one, and then saw that the latest reply was also Soundgarden. Badmotorfinger!


----------



## renegade disaster

vulgar fashion - golden showers


----------



## DiscardedHeart

Just give me a reason---pink


----------



## mudslides

I dnt know how to embed. but heres homer


----------



## IcedOver

This could sort of be the SAS theme song.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jennyrsand

The Theme song from Neon Genesis Evangelion. It's so catchy! It's been stuck in my head for ages


----------



## x21




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cj66




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Phoenix547




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Glue




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Josh2323

My teenage stride - Reversal


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

holograms - fever


----------



## probably offline




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline

memories


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## lad

Dave clark five -Glad all over


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Arya481

Even If It Kills Me by Motion City Soundtrack


----------



## Vuldoc

the chorus is stuck in my head and its annoying.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## tea111red

still of the night - whitesnake


----------



## jcmp7754

that awful pitbul/christina aguilera song


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Josh2323

Beach Fossils - Golden Age


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Apathetic Observer




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## metamorphosis




----------



## eveningbat

Van Nuys Song


----------



## metamorphosis

*The Descendents -- "Bikeage" @ Fun Fun Fun Fest 2010*
Running out of time again
Where did you go wrong this time?
When your problems overwhelm you
Go get drunk it's party time
Take a quaalude, relax your mind
Relax your body too
Run from your problems but
You'll never get away
No one loves you, and you
Wonder why?
Sitting there with your 
Mouth full of beer
Your eyes are glazed, your face is red
Who's gonna pick you up
and use you for tonight?
And when you're on the streets
With a needle in your arm
Selling your body for another fix
Who's gonna pick you up and take
You home with them tonight? Not me!
You're Running out of breath again you're an
Old maid, you're only 15
You're losing your little girl's charm
Cry all night but you'll never get it back
Don't be afraid, it's not too late
Save yourself, I need you here
Wearing off, wearing out
I can't think about this cause it
makes me sick


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Charmander

Literally been in my head all day... it seemed to be on every music channel I switched on.


----------



## The Apathetic Observer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Northern Lights

I went to a concert last month and this song was the headliner's intro. I just love it so much!


----------



## miminka

literally all day


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Canucklehead




----------



## CopeCitizen2

Anything Junior Kimbrough has done


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

My signature


----------



## AussiePea

^^ I think you have a Linkin Park issue 

----

Lacrimosa - Mozart


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

AussiePea said:


> ^^ I think you have a Linkin Park issue


 Yes.. Yes I do


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Astrofreak6

The theme song of ''Parenthood'' lol its been days!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

alice in chains - love hate love


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

Best taken at full volume...


----------



## Josh2323

Bands a make her dance[explicit].


----------



## ltrain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

LOL


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## cafune

Eh, I really like the sound of the chorus.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## metamorphosis

A great music video that is humorous, entertaining and definitely original!





*The Roots - The Next Movement*


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## the collector

"welcome to the fold" Filter


Momma give me my medicine...that makes me feel like a big tree, now!!!!!!!

Love that verse.....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## ShyFX

convoooooooooy


----------



## david999

Sajna Ve Sajna by Guru ft. Armita Rana..............


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector

Only you by Filter


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tbyrfan

i'm totally okay with this.


----------



## Setting Sail

Lali Puna - Call 1-800-FEAR


----------



## IveGotToast

In A Sentimental Mood - Duke Ellington and John Coltrane


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Drizzy

Compton by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## cat001




----------



## Noll

these two:


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ThatSociallyAwkwardGirl

Ride by Lana Del Rey


----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## Orchestrated

Great good, those notes.


----------



## AlchemyFire

For some ridiculous unknown reason, this stupid thing has been stuck in my head all week. And it shouldn't be funny to me because my aunt died from a brain tumour.


----------



## Revan

Lil Sebastian said:


>


I was hoping somebody would post this. Made my day. Cheers! xD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## edhoo




----------



## ashli116




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## TobeyJuarez




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## hammerfast

yes i don't have youtube


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

i couldn't sleep last night so i laid in bed eating dry cereal and watching moby music videos


----------



## Pennywise

"I'll Get You", an early Beatles song. An extremely catchy pop song.

"Dire, Dire Docks" from the Super Mario 64 soundtrack. I've found the full soundtrack uploaded on YouTube, and while the soundtrack is outstanding overall, there is just something so nostalgic and "serene" about this song that I keep going back to.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## renegade disaster

great song, irrelevant video.


----------



## NoraN




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ashli116




----------



## renegade disaster

may have to watch some tarantino films after having this stuck in my head.


----------



## Estillum




----------



## InfiniteBlaze

To the suspect witness don't come outside...you might get your **** pushed back tonight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## HollowPrince

Demon Hunter - Someone To Hate. For a while now...


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## NoHeart

Fireflight - Unbreakable

I really need to keep listening to these kind of songs to boost my confidence.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## renegade disaster

this one is frequently stuck in my head, particularly the bassline.


----------



## mark555666

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmUZ6nCFNoU


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CristianNC

I can't even express how much I love this song.


----------



## ShyFX




----------



## Xenos




----------



## CristianNC

Heard this song in a TV commercial, I'm not usually a fan of this type of music but this one is really catchy.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jjh87

Of monsters and men - little talks

Great song


----------



## Charmander




----------



## tristatejosh

This, yo.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

CristianNC said:


> I can't even express how much I love this song.


 BOSS!! :high5


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## radisto




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## CristianNC

ItsEasierToRun said:


> BOSS!! :high5


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

CristianNC said:


>


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## vancouver

For those feelin' down...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Carla714




----------



## Carla714

Carla714 said:


>


Where's the edit button so I can hide my failure?!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

Carla714 said:


>


fixed that up for you. heres a good post explaining how to post youtube videos
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/how-to-post-youtube-videos-here-353409/



Carla714 said:


> Where's the edit button


should appear at the bottom right of your post, next to "quote" .after clicking it you can alter the text and also delete the whole post.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## RelinquishedHell

This song is amazing and I don't mind having it stuck in my head.


----------



## Astrofreak6




----------



## probably offline

This video reminds me of when I was in love with my ballet teacher. It's adorable(also, good song).


----------



## EliSummer




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Mainly just the outro riff from *3:22* is stuck in my head :b


----------



## WhatBITW

WE'RE UP ALL NIGHT TO GET LUCKY


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

Come Up and See Me - Steve [no relation] Harley and the Cockney Rebels.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## radisto




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## shelbster18

She put the lime in the coconut. She drank them both up. She put the lime in the coconut. She drank them both up. She put the lime in the coconut. She drank them both up. Woo Woo. Ain't there nothin' you can take. I say woo woo. To relieve my belly ache. You say woo woo. Ain't there nothin' I can take. I say woo woo. To relieve my belly ache.


----------



## avoidobot3000

my favourite beach boys song - totally forgot about it, until just now ...


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

in my head and I now have it on repeat! :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Estillum




----------



## dumbusername




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## flink016

Love take's time by Mariah it is something that really break my heart.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
Shine bright like a diamond
Like diamonds in the sky...


----------



## DarrellLicht

oooooh-OOOOOOOO-OOH!


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Zack

Don't push too far
Your dreams are china in your hand
Don't wish too hard
Because they may come true
And you can't help them
You don't know what you might
Have set upon yourself






A crap 80's song by a crap 80's group. I love it!


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Zack

Slightly flaky, but endearing nonetheless.


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Elad

<3 common.


----------



## Zack

ourwater said:


>


Love that!


----------



## Zack

Blue eyes, blue eyes, how can you tell so many lies?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jhunter89

John grant - where dreams go to die

Your beauty is unstoppable 
Your confidence unspeakable
I know you know, I know you know
And I know that you know,
I'm willing to do anything,
To get attention from you dear,
Even though I don't have anything that I can bargain with.
This is like a well oiled machine,
Could I please see that smile again?
It's all that makes me feel that I,
Am living in this world,
I see you closing all the doors,
I see the walls as they go up,
I know it's what you have to do,
I'd probably do the same thing too, my dear.

Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I regret the day your lovely carcass caught my eye,
Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I've gotta get away, I don't want to but I have to try
Oh baby 
You have to play your part my dear,
I've written it all down for you,
It doesn't matter if the things you say to me are true
Just do it and ill let you go
Just say the words and say them slowly 
I promise ill tell no one 
Yes I cross my heart and hope to die 

Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I regret the day your lovely carcass caught my eye,
Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I've gotta get away, I don't want to but I have to try
Oh baby... 
Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I regret the day your lovely carcass caught my eye,
Baby... You're where dreams go to die,
I've gotta get away, I don't want to but I have to try
Oh baby... Ohhh baby... Ohhhhh baby... Oh baby 
Please.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## nubly

El Son de la Negra


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Finnish Medley by Ensiferum:





Folk Metal from Finland. So cool.


----------



## Bluemonster

It is my guilty pleasure  It isn't even in English which makes it worse because I can't sing most of it D: At least I can sing the chorus though


----------



## radisto




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## asphodel

I can whistle the whole thing at this point...


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

takes me back to when I was a kid. old school JLo


----------



## Mur




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## miminka




----------



## Arthur Pendragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

mark101 said:


>


Does he just talk or does he sing? I don't have the time. He also has a sweaty face.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

this is kinda silly, but really though :/


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster

grizzly bear - foreground


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NeuromorPhish

Pika girl got stuck in my head somehow..


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

*sigh* :blank


----------



## christacat




----------



## always starting over

Seriously, this song is so funky and catchy.


----------



## RachealLaster

Muther by LetLive Such an amazing song!


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## berlingot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dumbusername




----------



## christacat




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Elad




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

^I remember that song =D


----------



## always starting over




----------



## Claudio J

~ I don't know what it is about this song. Perhaps the beat, maybe the singers voice which to me sounds like a cross between Stevie Nicks & an irish chick whose name escapes me at the moment. But this song has been in my head insistently for the better part of a year now, and what sucks the most is that the band is taking forever to release their album. But anywho:

Title: WINGS Artist: HAERTS (<~~Not a typo)


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

Every now and then, this song pops up in my head... I just really like it and the feeling it gives across. Makes me feel better somehow. I think it really has a powerful vibe to it... seems to capture a certain sense of existential angst, as well as a conscious decision to go forward instead of giving up.
It's like someone being broken down and then moving ahead again. I dunno.

I think maybe it took me a few listens to appreciate it in the first instance, mind. A little background is that it was written about the death of Kurt Cobain, apparently, which is alluded to in the Nirvana-like grunge style of the chorus. Shows how wide Duran Duran's range is, and why it's a crime they haven't been mainstream since the early-mid 80s.

Duran Duran - So Long Suicide


----------



## Ki99

I CANNOT GET THIS OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## christacat




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

memories;3


----------



## tennislover84

He's bigger than Eurovision so he needs to invade other threads now.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## shelbster18

SVIIC said:


> Every now and then, this song pops up in my head... I just really like it and the feeling it gives across. Makes me feel better somehow. I think it really has a powerful vibe to it... seems to capture a certain sense of existential angst, as well as a conscious decision to go forward instead of giving up.
> It's like someone being broken down and then moving ahead again. I dunno.
> 
> I think maybe it took me a few listens to appreciate it in the first instance, mind. A little background is that it was written about the death of Kurt Cobain, apparently, which is alluded to in the Nirvana-like grunge style of the chorus. Shows how wide Duran Duran's range is, and why it's a crime they haven't been mainstream since the early-mid 80s.
> 
> Duran Duran - So Long Suicide


I've never heard this one by them. I like it.  Duran Duran is awesome. <3 I think my favorite ones are A View to a Kill, Ordinary World, and Girls on Film.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Charmander said:


>


 :high5






I've just found my new personal theme song! :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## typemismatch




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## michijo

probably offline said:


>


Martin Dupont is cool. I have a large collection of his mp3s. The-Light-Goes-Through-My-Mouth and Like-a-Lion are maybe my favorites from him.


----------



## michijo

Brigitte Bardot's Mr Sun.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## michijo




----------



## SVIIC

shelbster18 said:


> I've never heard this one by them. I like it.  Duran Duran is awesome. <3 I think my favorite ones are A View to a Kill, Ordinary World, and Girls on Film.


Yeah, Ordinary World is an all-time classic. I think they've been pretty consistent over the years though (in terms of quality... not so much style, they haven't been afraid to experiment certainly), pretty much every album has some good stuff on it. I wouldn't want to pick a favourite, but there's something about Notorious that I keep coming back to when it gets stuck in my head... I think it must be their most "interesting" album; you only really appreciate it when you listen to it all a few times because most of the songs are quite downbeat and subtle, and it's nothing like anything they've done before or since really.

Such a pity they've been pretty much ignored for the past 20 years+.

Most people probably don't even think they're still together. Pah! :no

New album being recorded this year though... last one was great so I have reasonably high hopes.

I guess I'll just plop a song here to keep things going...

From Notorious, as I was describing. Listen to this a few times and I think it really sticks. I reckon there's a certain type of song that gets much better once you can kind of anticipate what's coming because you've heard it before... and I think a lot on that album are like that. Also, it seems to me that Simon's voice never quite sounds in any other song like it does during parts of the chorus of this one.






One of those songs that sound really meaningful even though you're not sure what it really means, don't you think? :teeth


----------



## Milco

Why am I linking this song?
Because I want to, Because I want to!


----------



## tennislover84

Milco said:


> Why am I linking this song?
> Because I want to, Because I want to!


:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

Milco said:


> Why am I linking this song?
> Because I want to, Because I want to!


:haha I was just listening to that the other day.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Nyxa

Will you still love me by Lana del Rey


----------



## mardymoo

Justin Bieber - Boyfriend unfortunately. Some girl on Britains got talent sang it last night.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## shelbster18

SVIIC said:


> Yeah, Ordinary World is an all-time classic. I think they've been pretty consistent over the years though (in terms of quality... not so much style, they haven't been afraid to experiment certainly), pretty much every album has some good stuff on it. I wouldn't want to pick a favourite, but there's something about Notorious that I keep coming back to when it gets stuck in my head... I think it must be their most "interesting" album; you only really appreciate it when you listen to it all a few times because most of the songs are quite downbeat and subtle, and it's nothing like anything they've done before or since really.
> 
> Such a pity they've been pretty much ignored for the past 20 years+.
> 
> Most people probably don't even think they're still together. Pah! :no
> 
> New album being recorded this year though... last one was great so I have reasonably high hopes.
> 
> I guess I'll just plop a song here to keep things going...
> 
> From Notorious, as I was describing. Listen to this a few times and I think it really sticks. I reckon there's a certain type of song that gets much better once you can kind of anticipate what's coming because you've heard it before... and I think a lot on that album are like that. Also, it seems to me that Simon's voice never quite sounds in any other song like it does during parts of the chorus of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of those songs that sound really meaningful even though you're not sure what it really means, don't you think? :teeth


Notorious is a good song. I remember hearing that in the movie Donnie Darko.  I need to listen to more Duran Duran songs. :> I haven't listened to any of their newer stuff. I might go and check it out. And I'll listen to this song you posted, too.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## shelbster18

renegade disaster said:


>


This is nice.  I started listening to a few other songs and really like this one. Not that it's stuck in my head.  It sounds like something you'd hear in a Sci-Fi movie. It's so peaceful, mysterious, and tantalizing at the same time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

shelbster18 said:


> This is nice.  I started listening to a few other songs and really like this one. Not that it's stuck in my head.  It sounds like something you'd hear in a Sci-Fi movie. It's so peaceful, mysterious, and tantalizing at the same time.



his music is great. he's often been referred to as one of the most important electronic musicians and that album is possibly my favourite by him.I agree its lovely, a lot of the songs sort of dance between dark/mysterious or light/uplifting. its all ambient music spanned over 2 cd's. most of his other work overlaps into loads of other styles of electronic music and is mainly chaotic. you can stream the whole lp of selected ambient works 2 on youtube. 2 hours long but great for chilling out to.





heres another favourite, a short piano piece he did for another album.


----------



## clt851988

Right now it is Radioactive from Imagine Dragons.


----------



## shelbster18

renegade disaster said:


> his music is great. he's often been referred to as one of the most important electronic musicians and that album is possibly my favourite by him.I agree its lovely, a lot of the songs sort of dance between dark/mysterious or light/uplifting. its all ambient music spanned over 2 cd's. most of his other work overlaps into loads of other styles of electronic music and is mainly chaotic. you can stream the whole lp of selected ambient works 2 on youtube. 2 hours long but great for chilling out to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres another favourite, a short piano piece he did for another album.


Oh, wow. That one with the piano is beautiful. =) I will definitely try to listen all of this. :yes


----------



## Lil Sebastian




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelClare

To Sir, With Love. 

They sang it on the Glee episode I saw last night. Now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## max87

Oh God... 
Since you asked:






The song is catchy! It's turning into my musical guilty pleasure! 
It's been stuck in my head for like, three days!
Creepy right?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

My boo Olly Murs (aka avatar). I love him. :clap


----------



## renegade disaster

shelbster18 said:


> Oh, wow. That one with the piano is beautiful. =) I will definitely try to listen all of this. :yes


hope you enjoy it all


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## castle

I'm single :blank


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Still Waters

In the Middle of the Night-by Billy Joel. Problem is,I only know one line,so it's just that line over and over and over........


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## randomperson

This Track!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## sprinter

New season of Mountain Men coming up


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## punksparkyrock

Cl - the baddest female


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Mozart Lacrimosa


----------



## Kimonosan

My favorite song to play so I can dance while I'm mopping at work.


----------



## Orchestrated

ChampagneYear said:


> Seriously addictive. Could easily replace a bad crack addiction and turn a life around tbh.


:yay :evil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

Filter - Hey Man, Nice Shot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Heyyou




----------



## Winds




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

I'm trying to forget that I'm addicted to you.
But I want it and I need it. I'm addicted to you.
Now, it's over. Can't forget what you said.
And I never want to do this again.
Heartbreaker, heartbreaker. :rain


----------



## Esugi78

(how do you link videos? I look around and can only link its' address)

One step at a time there's no need to rush It's like learning to fly or falling in love It's gonna happen and it's supposed to happen That we find the reasons why, one step at a time


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

And now for something completely different.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SVIIC

Found this on YouTube, linked from a Kraftwerk video. I saw it before I think ages ago, but it's very good either way. I don't know much about it... but I like it :b.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds

Powerful rainstorm outside and I just had to put this on.


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## tea111red

everything sucks - dope

yep


----------



## cafune

Catchiest beat I heard whilst driving.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Actually in love with this song right now :b


----------



## Estillum




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Welcome to the Universe by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## The Enemy Within

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Actually in love with this song right now :b


Great band !


----------



## mixtape




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

The Enemy Within said:


> Great band !


:yes


----------



## renegade disaster

randomly going through my retro games collection I stumbled upon my copy of tetris for the gameboy, and now have this favourite cover in my head


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

Damn, how do you link youtube videos ?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

this bolded part



Istan said:


> Pzkszgjkj6Q[/b]]http://www.youtube.com/embed/*Pzkszgjkj6Q*


goes between the youtube tags.

[YΟUTUBE]Pzkszgjkj6Q[/YΟUTUBE]


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## JustRachel

The script - the man who can't be moved :|


----------



## the collector




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## matty

Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band. 

My Stampede Country Music clock is starting to kick in.


----------



## luceo




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

[YΟUTUBE]Pzkszgjkj6Q[/YΟUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

This song is amazing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ericalynnxx

A combination of Some Nights and It Gets Better by fun.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf

<



>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kimonosan

Radioactive by Imagine Dragons. A catchy upbeat song to bop around to in the car.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

This song again! :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## metamorphosis

From a video of Danny MacAskill, a street trial rider. Filmed in and around Edinburgh!





*Band of Horses- The Funeral*

Street skater, Guy Mariano showing of his skills to the same song!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Lish3rs




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## losteternal

"I've been thinking about you, can't get you off my mind."
No idea what its called or who sings it but its been on a tv ad in England and I really like it.


----------



## netherclaws




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

I have Miley Cyrus' Party in the U.S.A. song stuck in my head. Why?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Raphael200




----------



## unkarilainen




----------



## Estillum




----------



## jessabones

Lose Yourself to Dance - Daft Punk (_Random Access Memories_)


----------



## Miyu

after every passed exam. feels good. :b


----------



## Mem




----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noll

AT THE DOG AND PONY SHOW DUNDUNDUNDUNDUN DUNDUNDUNDUN DUN DUN


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## tilo brown eyes

I love this song! 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=U5w8T8ti334


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Dying Culture_ by Wumpscut


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Sportfan92

Love this song !


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Touched by the Hand of God_ by New Order


----------



## shelbster18

My favorite Mogwai song. <3


----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## Aquisse

i have that "I'm not the only one.. aaaaa" repeating itself in my head haha.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## herk




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## DarrellLicht

If you don't like The Ramones, you're no fun :blank


----------



## MiMiK

watched fast five an six. song wont get out of my head!


----------



## splattice

you stole the sun from my aaaAAArrrsse :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

Mariah Carey came to mind when I heard this on tv today.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AngelInnocent

*lol*


----------



## AngelInnocent

*lol*


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## MyChi

Issues - Hooligans  Just a couple days old! Though I'm sure the metal-haters will hate this...


----------



## cafune




----------



## Sourgirl25

Toad Licker said:


>


Led Zeppelin : Black Dog. &#128077;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Are Friends Electric?_ by Gary Numan


----------



## miminka




----------



## tea111red

you can do magic - america

lol, it's so peppy.


----------



## Esugi78




----------



## coeur_brise

Swing down, sweet chariot top and let me ride. (i don't really listen to rap that often)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overthinker80

Even though I'm mainly a metal head I love this band and this song has been stuck in my head for days: 3 Doors Down--I Feel You.

I think many on this forum would relate to these lyrics and many of the band's other lyrics.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_The Landscape Is Changing_ by Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_This Corrosion_ by The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## spzed




----------



## always starting over




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shinning like me

hI THERE,
The song of Sawaar Loo from the movie Lootera is just stuck in my mind .
In fact All the *New Bollywood Songs* is what i like to listen all the time.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## ravagingthemassacred

"free" by omnia 

I'm freee, yeah, I'm free...exactly where I wanna beeeeee yeah I'm free...so please don't bother me


----------



## estse




----------



## miminka




----------



## avoidobot3000




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymid

Except I'm singing it in my head as "squirrels, squirrels, squirrels."


----------



## T Studdly

Ain't No Rest For The Wicked


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## shatteredself

The Smashing Pumpkins - Butterfly with bullet wings


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix

'Feel like my love life is finished
I've been avoiding commitment
That's why I'm in this position
I'm scared to let somebody in on this
No new friends, no no no
You know how this **** go...'


----------



## miminka

flashback


----------



## Noll

getting strong today, a giant step each day...


----------



## Fly in the Pool

^^ Awesome 

Finally listened to Geogaddi, loving this atm.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## alieneyed

The Beat Goes On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Beingofglass

Sick Puppies - You're goin down


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dogsbestfriend

Don't You Worry Child ...see heaven's got a plan for youuuu


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cj66




----------



## shatteredself

Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise


----------



## Lipizzan

HIGH KICKS HIGH KICKS
THIS IS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

(warning: controversial video about incest)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Planet Earth (Manchester Square Demo)_ by Duran Duran


----------



## tea111red

green eyed lady


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## miminka




----------



## Consider

I was thinking of this song in my sleep. 

Swayzak - Low Rez Skyline


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## aaa120

I LOVE THIS SONG


----------



## Xenos




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Serpent's Kiss_ by The Mission UK


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## DarrellLicht

This tune actually get's jammed in the greay-matter the most.. probably because the Victorian-esque vibe of the song makes it unique to what I typically have playing..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## hellinnorway




----------



## ChaoticSoul

A Perfect Circle - The Noose ...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Christine_ by The Wake


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## cafune

<3!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hellinnorway




----------



## MindHacker

Britney wants me. I told her she was too popular for me to consider dating, and it made her fall in love with me more. Please help?


----------



## Daylight




----------



## StevenCutler83




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## citizen_erased

This






and this


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Charmander




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## foe




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## sliplikespace




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

Been listening to a lot of Ritchie Blackmore's Rainbow lately and the line "Your mind is dirty but your hands are clean" keeps popping into my head and making me laugh out loud at random moments... Earworm. I really gotta replace that with something else. Good song, tho -- catchy... Cracks me up that some youtube user posted "Marty McFly from﻿ Back to the Future" under this video. So accurate. Lol! SUCH a cheesy video. Such a cheesy song, really--embarrassed to admit how much I've been walking around singing this to myself. Guilty pleasure.... *blush* *smh*


----------



## CharmedOne

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


great song.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## AFoundLady




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat




----------



## CharmedOne

StevenCutler83 said:


>


 Love that song. Love the video even more!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

R.I.P. Dad.


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cam1




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

I seem to end up on this song everyday, no matter what songs I'm listening to on Youtube. Today I started with Lynyrd Skynyrd and still managed to get to this song.


----------



## Claudia87

Pixies - Where is my mind


----------



## Consider

The Game - Ali Bomaye


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Everything is stuck in my head right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Misery Chick

_Commodore Rock_ by Ladytron


----------



## J220




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Shockwave The Logical

This has always been stuck in my head. It's etched in forever.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CristianNC




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## riderless

God save the Queen...six pestols


----------



## IcedOver

The theme music to "Cannibal Holocaust". It's actually a really pretty theme, then you watch the movie and it's counterpointed against real animal killings, multiple rapes and a guy getting his dick and head cut off.


----------



## minimized




----------



## rararaRARAraRAraRA

"And today you accidentally
Called me baby"

:"3


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## CharmedOne

Too much time thinkin' 'bout all of my mistakes...


----------



## probably offline




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## KelsKels




----------



## TryingMara

See You Again by Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Patience - Guns & Roses


----------



## The Misery Chick

_The Love Thieves_ by Depeche Mode


----------



## Steve French




----------



## Odinn

Michael Jackson's Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## louiselouisa

never leave - xxyyxx


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Lids




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## CharmedOne

KelsKels said:


>


One of my very favorite movies. I love that song. But I think I like this one even better...


----------



## Charmander

CharmedOne said:


> One of my very favorite movies. I love that song. But I think I like this one even better...


I love that one too.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Glass Child




----------



## christacat




----------



## christacat

KelsKels said:


>


I have Russell Brand's version of this (from the closing ceremony of the Olympics last year) as my ringtone


----------



## altghost

What I like about you~~
You really know how to dance!

When you go, up down, jump around, 
Talk about your romance~~!


----------



## karenw

If I told you that - George Michael/Whitney Houston
I have nothing - Whitney (nice one)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DannieDC

All kinds of kinds by Miranda Lambert


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc

:no


----------



## shelbster18

probably offline said:


>


Thanks for sharing this great band. :yes I've been listening to them for the past four months. I think I love them as much as Nine Inch Nails.  I want to buy all of their music now. :boogie


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## arm08139914

Nine Inch Nails - Copy Of A


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## melissa75

Ramble on! Lalalalala. Sing my song!


----------



## Trovador

I can't stop listening to Mélanie Laurent - Everything You're Not Supposed to Be (feat. Damien Rice).


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Counting stars - one republic


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## CWe

"TREASURE" by Bruno Mars


----------



## scooby

anyone remember this song from the '90s? It randomly popped into my head without hearing it for years.






I had to google "song with people dressed as african animals eh ma ma ma" to find it, I never knew the name of it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## vela

I cannot get this song out of my head! I umm.. Love It!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster

its also a favourite.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Parsnip




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## karenw

got my mind set on you - george harrison (on the radio)


----------



## zoon35

I am listening That's my name... The song was really awesome and having a great words. What you think?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## XnatashaX

For some reason I have Twitch - Bif Naked in my head.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## starsonfire




----------



## Toad Licker

XnatashaX said:


> For some reason I have Twitch - Bif Naked in my head.


Nice choice, I love Bif Naked! :heart


----------



## Charmander




----------



## probably offline




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

I need to find a remix asap.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## hawtitch

Imagine Dragons' "Radioactive", who I've recently caved into, despite my phobia of trendy stuff. The cover by Pentatonix/Lindsey Stirling is just fantastic.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Eaton rifles - The Jam


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Josh2323

Marky Mark *good vibrations*


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Grog

Are you gonna be my girl by jet


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Vuldoc

A good song to have stuck in your head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Nobodys diary - Yazoo ( good tune)


----------



## laura024




----------



## tea111red

And The Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## Grog

London still - the waifs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Valtron

Trololololol lololol lololol Trolololol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## laura024




----------



## karenw

Turn - Travis as it's on the radio


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Claudia87

Tony Hawk Pro Skater anyone? Holy nostalgia! Bob Burnquist, let's find the secret tapes! :clap


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## CWe

Drake - Wutang Forever!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## WhatBITW

Thank you Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## Thatguy55




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Radical But Legal

Blurred Lines by Robin Thicke... Somebody help me, I hate that song and can't get it out of my head!


----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

14 years - guns n roses


----------



## minnie52

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xuMwfUqJJM




"Love Me Do" by the Beatles - Don't know why, maybe feeling my age today?!


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## twitchy666

mine is particularly tattooed into my brain tissue for years
the way I'd demonstrate to pupils on a blackboard with notes
up, up, up, up, up, up, down, down, down, down, down, up, up, up, up, up, 

I started this way in the 1980s listening to radio, becoming an addiction, sounding merry. Single piano key or guitar string like that. I learnt those instruments at school and wished I carried on longer. No proper elec amp guitar cos family would think it was naughty

I wish I became a drummer. My music is entirely rhythmical and non-vocal. All detail is in changing beat patterns. My first music teacher, the dad of the cutest girl in school of my age and her dad liked me cos he gave me a scholarship for another school if I could sing a hymn for them and he prepped me for that. Glad I didn't. Just the era and age 4 when I turned my back on the bible. He said every beat must be exactly the same per bar per 'song'. I don't use the word 'song' I say 'tune / choon' No poems. Bangin' noises. Breakbeat mix of 1x, 2x,3x,4x,5,6x...15x not the melodic la la la up/down. Frequency up/down. Proper music 

I have an unidentifiable tune which starts from silence when I switch on my kitchen hood fan, or bathroom extractor fan or flush the toilet, hear any road noise or wind. Even if it's silent at sea. Sounds like pop from eighties which would be for a 1 to 8 year-old today. lalalalalalalalalalalalalalala... I think this was stuck with me after some cerebral damage, and might be from others windoze open or their earbudz in the street. I get some rhythm but it's not mature. It's for babies. BBC

But I realised it is the Simpsons Theme. Haven't seen it since 1994.


----------



## Kalliber

That miley cyrus song...shoot me
:afr


----------



## karenw

U2 - New years Day


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Koichi




----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## karenw

The wire - Haim


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Antasma




----------



## JustRachel

Drake - HYFR.

One line. Stuck in my head. For hours.

At least its completely different to the one stuck in my head previously though, which was Papa Roach - Last Resort


----------



## Koichi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## renegade disaster

eddie vedder - long nights


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gamingpup

Mayday parade - Anywhere but here... (Keep it a secret I'm not proud of it)


----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## KingJeremyTheWicked

*King Jeremy the WICKED!*






Jeremy spoke in class today.


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## AxeDroid




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## shortcake




----------



## Kalliber




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Movin' on up - primal scream


----------



## heartofchambers

does anyone remember taking back sunday? ayyyyy


----------



## karenw

Love action - human league


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## karenw

We don't have to take our clothes off - Jermaine stewart


----------



## renegade disaster

music from bbc news (dunno what the ****s its called)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Koichi




----------



## gamingpup

That nine tailed beast counting song from the recent naruto shippuden episodes...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Tokztero

Damn that KIA commercial.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## therunaways

"A Little Fall Of Rain" from Les Miserables. I've had it stuck in my head for days.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## The Enemy Within

Great band :


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## renegade disaster

david bowie - let's dance


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Sorry, a day late.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Emma91

Yeah...They are from Norway.


----------



## Radical But Legal

For absolutely no reason Call Me Maybe by Carly Rae Jepsen. I don't know why. I hate that song with passion. Haven't heard it in probably a year. Now it's stuck in my head and I can't get it out. This is horrible.


----------



## Kalliber

Mcr nanana


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

That opening song for Attack on Titan. I actually hate the song, but it still found it's way into my head. I would link the actual opening, but I think the animation might be a little too much for some.


----------



## jap

That song from Freaky Friday coz my friend reminded me when I skyled with her last time. I think it goes like, "Round and round here we go again, same old ____ never ends. I don't wake up, take me away." Lol XD darn you Autumn26!!!!! Hahah


----------



## blue2

I found this, thought I would post it reminds me off my youth and happier times, I used to be a wwf fan in the early 90's,this was one off my favourite theme songs with shawn micheals song bein 2nd.....I do love the 80's


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AlchemyFire




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AceEmoKid




----------



## Alas Babylon

yukikodunkzone said:


> That opening song for Attack on Titan. I actually hate the song, but it still found it's way into my head. I would link the actual opening, but I think the animation might be a little too much for some.


This song haunts me in my sleep. It's like I just can't forget it.


----------



## DetachedGirl

Better days by Outlandish!!!AMAZING SONG!!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Emma91




----------



## Kalliber

One way or another ._.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Koichi

renegade disaster said:


>


^ I've just been listening to that one myself. I think it's being used on a TV ad for something as well at the moment.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ yea, the starting drum loops get stuck in my head as thats the bit currently being used in advertising.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rikkie

Sleeper Agent - Get it Daddy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## miminka

maybe for the past 60 conscious hours now its driving me crazy !

:bash


----------



## Parsnip

_If you laugh at different comics,
If you root for different teams,
Waste no time, weep no more,
Show him what the door is for.
Rub him out of the roll call,
And drum him out of your dreams._

It's been stuck in my head all night long ...


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## starsonfire




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Billius

Shut Up and Suffer, the darkwave sounding outro from Black Metal band Marduk's first EP. The title could be considered vulgar blasphemy so I think i'll just let you goggle it...


----------



## Schmilsson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## Kalliber

Katy Perrys E.T


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Koichi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## feels




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Koichi




----------



## T Studdly

The theme to Sailor Moon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## tea111red

ratt - walkin' the dog


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hammerfast




----------



## renegade disaster

carl falk - pirate audio vol 8 side A track one.


----------



## feels




----------



## tea111red

avenged sevenfold - hail to the king


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Claudia87

It's that time of year again!


----------



## h00dz

I did some stupid recording of the backstreet boys in mr bacons thread now I cant get it out of my head :|


----------



## scooby

J's on my feet
J's on my feet


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Pen

Lady Gaga - Aura


----------



## Kalliber

One piece intro


----------



## pinkkeith

Someone's cell phone just rang playing Brown Eyed Girl now it is stuck in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

I'm on a Hollies kick tonight.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

God is a DJ - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## boas

aka: the theme song for this forum.


----------



## Heyyou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DeeStyles

Everywhere by Michelle Branch!


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lonelyhippie

This one has been in my head all day


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

I'm not sure that this song could be any more fantastic.


----------



## Zerix




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## markwalters2




----------



## J0HNNY




----------



## Live




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Maria321

The Dragon Ball Z Kai Theme Song is currently stuck in my head. xD





The show recently reached its ending this passing saturday on vortex lol. I really wanted to cry Ha. Luckily they'll be giving all over again 

DONT STOP DONT STOP WE'RE IN LUCK NOW 
DONT STOP THERE'S SO MUCH TO BE FOUND
WE CAN FIND PARADISE 
ALL WE HAVE TO DO IS GO GO FREE YOUR SOOOOUL
DRAGON SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUL xD


----------



## KeepItQuiet

Bruno Mars - Treasure :boogie


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AlchemyFire

I was at this concert :boogie Way up in the nosebleeds, but it was still awesome. The guy really knows how to put on a show. This song wasn't the most exciting, but I still like it.


----------



## Koichi

I watched Godard's Sympathy for the Devil (One Plus One) again last night and I still don't like it, or The Rolling Stones, much. Although I tried to.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

A song that is stuck in my head is Black Lab - "This Night" here is link to a fanmade video that someone made using that song... plus it has norman reedus so double the awesomeness lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## anonymid




----------



## Parsnip

Julien Dore - Kiss Me Forever

It's just stuck there, in my brain S:


----------



## wraith1407

Funeral for a Friend - Street Car


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

****ing Machinae Supremacy, man!


----------



## Kalliber

all these.. its torture D:


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## jabberwalk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## karenw

Hit me with your best shot - pat benetar


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Kalliber

That waka waka somg ugh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

song that is stuck in my head right now is "Oats in the water" by Ben Howard, this song played in episode 5 season 4 of the walking dead and it is a song i cant get out my head.... it is chilling.!


----------



## The Islander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mixtape




----------



## buffydawn

right now 

Daughtry Losing my mind

never thought a train going any place could've changed my life
never thought I'd say I could go insane till I saw your eyes
and I had to take another look to know for sure that you could be for real

you found an empty seat sitting next to me and I asked your name
where you coming from where you headed to this Saturday
cuz I'm gonna be out on the town as long as you are going there with me

yeah my head keeps spinning you got me tripping there's something about the 
way you move yeah every little single thing you do is like one part angel and 
one part danger the kind of crazy I like you got me losing my mind
I'm losing my mind

its getting hard to sleep getting hard to think about much these days
cuz everywhere I go all I see is your glowing face
and the way you light up every room you walk into just makes me want to scream

yeah my head keeps spinning you got me tripping there's something about the 
way you move yeah every little single thing you do is like one part angel and one
part danger but on the kind of crazy I like you got me losing my mind
I'm losing my mind

can't understand why you got me so far gone there gonna have to lock me up
before too long you got me losing my mind 

yeah my head keeps spinning you got me tripping there's something about 
the way you move yeah every little single thing you do is like one part angel
and one part danger but oh the kind of crazy I like you got me losing my 
mind I'm losing my mind 

got me losing my mind I'm losing my mind......



Love this song for someone special to me...


----------



## Elad

that feel when digging thread is broken so you can't even go back and edit your post, so I'll leave it here instead.


----------



## hammerfast

darling violetta - sanctuary


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zeeshan

Welcome to my spaceship


----------



## AussiePea

Radiohead - Lotus Flower.

Been there for over a day now, and I' not complaining one bit.


----------



## Euripides

"And I know there's no such thing as ghosts but I have seen the demon host&#8230;."


----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## error404

AussiePea said:


> Radiohead - Lotus Flower.


This makes me so happy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides

Aaaand again.


----------



## Derailing

This song is hauntingly catchy! Madeon did a SUPERB job on this track as well!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun




----------



## Cleary




----------



## FUBAR

Drake - Worst Behavior.

'Remember, motherf**ker, remember. Motherf**kers never loved us'


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kiiwiih




----------



## Sara878

I love this song


----------



## SapphireBoy

"Small Wonder Season 4 Theme Song"

"Brings love, and, laughter, everywhere!" I like it a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MindOverMood

:lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## karenw

Beautiful - Akon


----------



## Euripides




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zeeshan

*4000+ Posts still dont know how to imbed a youtube vid
Thievery Corporation- Take my soul


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Zeeshan said:


> *4000+ Posts still dont know how to imbed a youtube vid
> Thievery Corporation- Take my soul


Don't worry neither do I!:um





This song absolutely wont leave my cerebellum alone!


----------



## Claudia87

On an oldies kick today


----------



## feels




----------



## Elros




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sephiroth




----------



## BillDauterive

Mean Street by Van Halen.


----------



## EternalTime




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## MoonlightSky

One Direction - Best Song Ever.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

That started from the bottom Drake song. Someone rip it out with an anchor!


----------



## Parsnip

All.Sodding.Day.


----------



## TenYears

Playin in my head 24/7...........


----------



## RelinquishedHell

The acoustics from my favorite Opeth album. 3:45 and 8:30 <3


----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Parsnip

*If it weren't for Cotton Eye Joe, I'd have been married a long time ago, where did you come from, where did you go, where did you come from Cotton Eye Joe?*

D:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Paper Samurai

:boogie


----------



## Double Entendre




----------



## Parsnip




----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

^One of the coolest music videos I've seen


----------



## karenw

John Lewis ad not by lily Allen by Keane - somewhere only we know


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Kalliber

2 tickets to paradise...ugghh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Great lyrics


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Elros




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## searle

:mushy


----------



## ChuckyFinster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Ha ha said the clown - Manfred Man


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Megadeth - Go To Hell


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Somewhere only we know - Keane


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## sad vlad

Thanks to OwlGirl!


----------



## Hilla




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Gstring

Supermodel by Rupaul


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LDS

Unfortunately this. Thanks to my boyfriend for doing a cover of it :no


----------



## LDS

Hm lemme try that again :l


----------



## 000XXX000

smells like teen spirit


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Letters to Cleo <3


----------



## TenYears




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## ericastooge




----------



## karenw

It's the end of the world as we know it - R.E.M
Driftwood - Travis
Epic - Faith no more


----------



## Der Ubermensch

David Gilmour is GOD !


----------



## Kalliber

Kesha tik tok D:


----------



## Euripides

Ahh. Japanese whispers. Yes pls.


----------



## karenw

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc

Been stuck in my head all this past week.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fleur

Rainy Day by 10,000 maniacs.


----------



## thelonelysound

because of the anniversary of the sandy hook massacre...


----------



## tennislover84

I love cheesy, upbeat music. I really do.


----------



## karenw

Human - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Euripides




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattiemoocow

;-;


----------



## tea111red

billy idol - white wedding


----------



## Wirt




----------



## arnie




----------



## nullptr




----------



## Wirt

^nice. glad other people know that soundtrack exists


----------



## Silent girl

you found me by the fray


----------



## karenw

Heavy Cross - Gossip
The Cross - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Euripides

Aaaww yeah.


----------



## karenw

Sonnet - The Verve


----------



## SuperSky

Wooooo-oooooo. Wooooooooooo. Wooo-oo-ooo Ooooo-oooo.
This is the theme music.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Owl-99




----------



## mattiemoocow




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## karenw

Super Soaker - Kings of Leon


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Lake of Fire - Nirvana

(sorry dunno how to do the youtube thing)


----------



## karenw

Rebel yell - Billy Idol


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## karenw

Sitting on the dock of the bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Zeeshan

Welcome to my spaceship

Its beautiful forever

She is right here where you left her

And the hearts a lonely hunter


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218

The Lonely Island: Jizz In My Pants

Haha!


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Elad

hook is too catchy


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Been in the mood for some Malmsteen this morning


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Euripides




----------



## karenw

Sunny day - Akon


----------



## Crisigv




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ineverwipe

Eminem - Under the Influence


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Zyriel

Saturnus - Descending


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kalliber

This dubstep mash up


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## mdiada

Preacher by One Republic


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## WhatBITW




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

:stu


----------



## karenw

I'm gonna get you Baby - Bizarre Inc
Don't you worry child - Swedish House Mafia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EternalTime




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Heartbreaker




----------



## herk




----------



## Kydee

Adele - Someone like you


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

The beat.


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## ineverwipe

Mayday - Mortuary Mary


----------



## AndCounting

Rhiannon by Fleetwood Mac. I am boppin right now


----------



## Zyriel

SUCH GOOD LYRICS xD


----------



## SeraphSoul

Thanks a lot to Jongup, I keep listening to this song! haha


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ineverwipe

Willie Nelson - On The Road Again


----------



## radisto




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Matthew987

The guitar solo in this song is amazing!


----------



## ineverwipe

2 Chainz - Feds Watching


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## inerameia

Sky Might Fall - Kid Cudi


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Thedood

I might lose my music taste credibility here, haha, but I do like older Coldplay and I can't get enough of this song lately.






I've heard this song a million times, and the song from 2:57 on still gives me chills.


----------



## Pompeii

Thedood said:


> I might lose my music taste credibility here, haha, but I do like older Coldplay and I can't get enough of this song lately.


I've no credibility of any kind; very freeing. :lol

Here's my contribution:


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lonelyguitarist

Come As You Are by Nirvana


----------



## thelonelysound




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel

Lol Doom Metal version of the Lavender Town theme from Pokemon xD


----------



## Thedood

Catchier than herpes.


----------



## Geeo

A stupid repetitive song from rock radio, GTA V


----------



## Elad




----------



## RebuiltByHumans

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides




----------



## shelbster18

He has such a sexy voice and I love the lyrics to this song. <3


----------



## blue2




----------



## feels




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Crimson Lotus

Sometimes shallow, upbeat pop is all you need.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## miminka

sweedom






all goddamned week.


----------



## yellowturtle

Rhythm of Love


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Angelfire

All the leaves are brown
(all the leaves are brown)
And the sky is grey
(and the sky is grey)
I've been for a walk
(i've been for a walk)
On a winters day
(on a winters day)

I'd feel safe and warm 
(i'd feel safe and warm)
If I was in LA
(if I was in LA)
*California dreamin'*
(California dreamin')
On such a winter's day


----------



## aquilla




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## fcmallari02

Say Something


----------



## UNRNDM1

Im really not the hugest fan of this band, but I have had this stuck in my head since yesterday for some reason.


----------



## TenYears

fcmallari02 said:


> Say Something


^ That has got to be like the saddest song I've ever heard. I love it and I hate it at the same time.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zerix

The only one song I love from this band...


----------



## EternalTime




----------



## bottleofblues

New dawn fades by joy division is on loop in my head at the mo. Reflects my current mood.


----------



## aquilla

'

Also, could I perhaps get summer somehow? All this January cold is just too much.


----------



## Greyx

Luna by Bombay Bicycle Club


----------



## TheLoneRanger




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides

Not religious at all, but that doesn't matter of course. I could listen to this all day. Also, dat Mary.


----------



## cinnamonqueen




----------



## Charmander

I finally found this song that my dance teacher always made us dance to as a warm up at the start of every lesson. It was as simple as typing in "hey mamama" into Google but I guess I'd been too lazy/stupid to do so for the past 8 years. :teeth


----------



## AtomHeartBrother

Oh Bert Sommer... :'(


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Euripides




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## SaladDays




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ltrain

Charmander said:


> I finally found this song that my dance teacher always made us dance to as a warm up at the start of every lesson. It was as simple as typing in "hey mamama" into Google but I guess I'd been too lazy/stupid to do so for the past 8 years. :teeth


I like the song that they sampled that from. "Life in a northern town"


----------



## aquilla




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## aquilla

It's so annoying, but I've been singing this half consciously all day.uuuuugh.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fredbloggs02




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Euripides

It's stuck in my brain, ALRIGHT.


----------



## Crisigv

The Tetris theme song


----------



## tea111red

life birth blood doom - bls


----------



## pazuzuinxs

Bad place to post this, but I have this theme song from a movie called Noriko's Dinner Table kinda stuck in my head. Its haunting and lovely.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Euripides

*Under the April skiiii-iiiiiieeesss*


----------



## LoneCat

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Sometimes shallow, upbeat pop is all you need.


I swear I was just going to post this


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

Lil Flip - Weekend Girl


----------



## Elad




----------



## LocalLoser77

*...*






This song is just.......hfbjxcvbjgg. I have to hear it at least twice daily. Lol


----------



## waldorfs




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Damn Billy looks old, makes me feel old :/


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheLoneRanger

Disclosure - F For You ft. Mary J. Blige :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## czersalad19

"Xpander" by Sasha

It's been on replay since noon and it's now 5pm it's that awesome.


----------



## herk

i went to an arctic monkeys concert and didnt know who the openers would be, and then these guys came out and blew my mind, id never heard of them or any of their music


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Lass jetzt los, lass jetzt los ♫.


----------



## shelbster18

Everybody's talkin' 'bout the new sound
Funny but it's still rock and roll to me


----------



## Citrine

Dat hair...


----------



## feels




----------



## beli mawr

StreetWiseHercules said:


> i went to an arctic monkeys concert and didnt know who the openers would be, and then these guys came out and blew my mind, id never heard of them or any of their music


I found them trying to find the theme to the movie Mallrats for another thread. Pretty good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

Pink - Most Girls

Keep hearing/singing the "real love" and the aria (I think that's what it's called) parts...


----------



## kjwkjw

Good ****:


----------



## radisto




----------



## Nefury

bloody keane


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Blue Rose




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## Ayvee

This Means War-Avenged Sevenfold.
I want it out. I dislike that band.


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## tennislover84

The Robocop theme is so catchy. I listened to the theme so many times, before ever seeing the actual film (RIP Blockbusters ) One of my brothers gave me a casette tape with lots of classic sci-fi music like Robocop, Terminator, The Wrath of Khan, etc. I loved that casette tape. RIP casette tapes too, I guess.


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Never saw the video before though, a homage to the awesome car move _Vanishing Point_


----------



## Roadkill1337

I have three songs stuck in my head and they are on a loop.

Shifty - Slide Along Side (



)
Modern Ritual - Matches + Gasoline (



)
Simon & Garfunkel - Mrs. Robinson (



)


----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Crimson Lotus




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## SilentWitness




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Kascheritt

:blank


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

I wanna ****ing tear you apart. ;3 lol


----------



## Citrine




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TryingMara

Gettin' You Home by Chris Young


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Woodoow

(Break da Bank - Schoolboy Q)


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dissonance




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Jesuszilla




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## lifeimpossible123

watch?v=RvOzzGGcb7E


----------



## TrippyKaz

Mr. Polska feat. Ronnie Flex- Soldaatje
This video is a little bizarre, for even me lol but I cant get the song out my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## BelowtheCurrent




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Elad

where my glowsticks at :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## londonguy202

Passenger - Let Her Go


----------



## Bizarre

Electric Feel - MGMT


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Koichi




----------



## kjwkjw

haha


----------



## miminka




----------



## jsmith92

mrbojangles said:


> i hate it when "artists" take great songs from the past and ruin them. here is the original version by steve winwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very enjoyable video though


Oh no I listened to the original and the new one and now its stuck in my head


----------



## Citrine




----------



## Maryanne1986

- excellent song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter

Sick Muse yeah I watch a lot of driving videos..


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Darn it, was just on the radio, now I can't get it out...


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## FunkyFedoras




----------



## TenYears

Pretty raw. Wish I'd been there...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bobby.




----------



## CopadoMexicano

Love-Nat King Cole, Eminem-Til I collapse, hark the hearald-Nat King Cole


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## pizzaboy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCWoa3fHCBo#t=22
I love this guys stuff


----------



## CharmedOne

Gavin DeGraw - Soldier


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bobby.

This girl is so pretty, it makes me depressed.


----------



## IcedOver

It's not a song, but a musical score to the film "Upstream Color," composed by the director Shane Carruth. I think it's a wholly original score, because the credits do not mention any other musical work used, and it's pretty spellbinding. It's been ping-ponging in my head since I watched the movie a few days ago. The way the score is used reminds me of "The Fountain," as does the film in tone. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## pizzaboy

I can never get enough of this one


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ivy60

These three are currently stuck in my head:
Lithium-Nirvana
Third Stone From the Sun-Jimi Hendrix
Breathe-Pink Floyd


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

&#8230;maybe one of the guys in the 'Gun Thread' can help me out.:um


----------



## miminka

i hope our neighbours dont hate us. we just got gorgeous antique teak speakers that sound perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pizzaboy

Alabama Shakes


----------



## pizzaboy

..love this one too


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## imabean

Heart of Glass - Blondie 

yoo 8) song gets stuck in my head for days.


----------



## pizzaboy

blast from the past & ain't it a good n'


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 000XXX000




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Knife party: Internet Friends.

Can't really be bothered posting a video just look it up if you want


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Euripides




----------



## aquilla

been going through my music folder and ahhhhhh Sweater Weather.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

^ Nice


Coincidentally, I've been humming to The Neighbourhood - 'Afraid'


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## jsmith92

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## pizzaboy

love this song! I swearz,I'm a raver at heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kjwkjw

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## pizzaboy

Spyro,the only way to fly


----------



## pizzaboy

Booka Shade


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rikkie




----------



## pizzaboy

this is a jam


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pizzaboy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa

Shantee round the house... (no idea if those are the words)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## seeking777




----------



## feels

_The way you taste at night,
forever paints my mind.
My favorite wine,
I'll drink you all the time._

I can't wait to see these guys again at Pysch Fest.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## EricaBright




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## seeking777




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

From The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug soundtrack.


----------



## Sgt Pepper




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

Recently found this genre called Nightcore, it's kind of interesting depending on the song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Had this song stuck in my head the past few days.

Wish I could hiiiiiiide away.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sgt Pepper

Been singing this song all day!


----------



## rikkie

Feel Good Inc by Gorillaz


----------



## Gelisa




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat

I wish I was a pigeon by Peter Nardini. A funny song it is!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Should've probably gone in the "guilty pleasures" thread.


----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues

^ My uncle knew Burton because he grew up in the same area of Winnipeg playing in wedding bands. My claim to fame being from there.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I'm only impressed if you know Gordon...lol...lol


----------



## Yer Blues

Sorry, never been that far out east.  Didn't know Burton as I was still not conceived yet. My mom and her brother grew up on Bannerman Ave the same street he grew up on. I guess I'll keep the Canadian theme going?


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I think some of these guys grew up where I did. I don't know them though


----------



## LostAndFoun D

Yea...keep the canadian ones a comin'.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I love the Canada.


----------



## Yer Blues

^ I thought that was AC\DC for a second, lol.






Another for the guilty pleasures thread?


----------



## LostAndFoun D

And who the F doesn't like Bryan Adams??


----------



## Yer Blues

Well, some music snobs I suppose? Who doesn't like Mutt Lange? Link now work.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

man alive...you got the 80's metal covered!


----------



## Yer Blues

Man Alive? Sorry, I'm not familiar with them. Must be American?  Oh right, a video:


----------



## LostAndFoun D

I don't know any more Canadians after this


----------



## Yer Blues

^ He's probably the best in my opinion. Last Canadian band for tonight:


----------



## LostAndFoun D

lol......your taste in music ROcks!!


----------



## Yer Blues

Just be thankful I didn't post some Platinum Blonde.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SmartCar

I'm so sorry to do this to y'all:no:lol...i can't believe i'm doing it either...but this Taylor Swift song got into my head:bash..nothing against her.(even though she writes about guys too much)...i..don't listen to her stuff...well..ever..actually i'm not into super popular artists...or mainstream anybody..but...i hate..to say it..the song is catchy to me......heck i'll likely get bored of it after a few weeks:lol


----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker

Sting's Daughter:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues

^ Lol, did you want to be alone with the thread?


----------



## LostAndFoun D

This is my moms favorite song.


----------



## LostAndFoun D

thanks to yer blues this is what has actually been in my head all f'ing day.


----------



## Yer Blues

^ Glad I could put that in your head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## jsmith92

"Numb" By Linkin Park


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

LostAndFoun D said:


>


Great song, brings me back good memories of my high school years late 90's


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Euripides

Early teen nostalgia trip  Sadly, no hot teacher nuns in catholic school. Or actual nuns. But that's not the sad part.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GypsySoul




----------



## GypsySoul




----------



## TenYears




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ningen




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MuckyMuck

I spent the whole day on my cycle whistling this irish song, that i cant think the name of, which kept turning into this:






I think most songs i whistle and hum turn into the _Ludlows _for whatever reason...


----------



## Question Everything




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Yer Blues

^ That's a good one.


----------



## Caramelito




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## LostAndFoun D




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

(Apparently this dude grew up like 40 minutes from where I live)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SmartCar

Toad Licker said:


>


Oh man:clap..I know her other song.... "My Colors"..cool artist yup..this also sounds nice.


----------



## Toad Licker

SmartCar said:


> Oh man:clap..I know her other song.... "My Colors"..cool artist yup..this also sounds nice.


 I love her music, I have both of her cd's. I wish she would put out more music, it's been 4 years since her last cd was released.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Robot the Human




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MrKappa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MyChi

This could be a potential summer hit if more people were familiar to the artist(s). It just recently came out and I've been playing it all over this week.


----------



## MachoMadness




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## feels




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat

Let the river run, let all the dreamers wake the nation...


----------



## SmartCar

*Beyonce "Pretty Hurts"*

Again, not usually my type of music..i've actually not listened to "Beyonce" for a while..& have since lost some interest in her music..but the lyrics to this song are powerful..it's a bit addicting..i like the message..you can apply some of it..even if your not a female..plus the song appears way too good to be mainstream..makes sense that it's good..the songwriter is "Sia" not a popular artist but known..i really love her stuff..& her songwriting:yes anyways, here it is.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SmartCar said:


> Again, not usually my type of music..i've actually not listened to "Beyonce" for a while..& have since lost some interest in her music..but the lyrics to this song are powerful..it's a bit addicting..i like the message..you can apply some of it..even if your not a female..plus the song appears way too good to be mainstream..makes sense that it's good..the songwriter is "Sia" not a popular artist but known..i really love her stuff..& her songwriting:yes anyways, here it is.


I like Sia's song Breathe Me a lot.


----------



## SmartCar

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like Sia's song Breathe Me a lot.


Yes:clap..that song is dope (good)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tea111red

nightmare - avenged sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ilovejehovah777




----------



## christacat




----------



## Iselilja

Hopefully I did this link thing right this time, if not...*sigh*


----------



## Iselilja

Heh, nope. I'm obviously not a techie.

Anyway, I've had The Carpenter's "Rainbow Connection" stuck in my head for days now.


----------



## Noca

this song is sick


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Iselilja




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tea111red

Someone on here having the s/n "Strange Love" has put that song by Depeche Mode in my head.


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

The original:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Moon dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Iselilja

Elton John's "Empty Garden (Hey Hey Johnny)" - dedicated to John Lennon. I'm in a nostalgic Lennon-loving mood today.


----------



## herk

Summer Camp - Better Off Without You


----------



## Kalliber

that " because I'm happy" i hate that song though


----------



## Iselilja

Kalliber said:


> that " because I'm happy" i hate that song though


I liked it for awhile, but now it's EVERYWHERE and I can't get away from it! One radio station here seems to play it about every half an hour. :fall


----------



## SPC

full disclosure: by right now, i actually mean its been stuck in my head for the last decade.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## digitalbath

Wormed its way into my head despite my best efforts.


----------



## Kalliber

Come on skinny love ;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Perkins

Real Thing - Alice In Chains


----------



## Kalliber

Mcr teenagers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## donzen

I SAID HEY, WHAT'S GOING ONN~


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

Many songs from this album


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## rosecolored

Aaliyah - Come Over
Tori Kelly - Dear No One


----------



## Blue Wolf

Tommy Emmanuel - Endless Road


----------



## Cam1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## bewareofyou




----------



## Kalliber

Dota basshunter


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tre18

dis 1 prob cuz im thinkin bout my girl


----------



## KiwiGirl

Al Green "For The Good Times"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rosecolored

Utada - Automatic


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KiwiGirl

So Many Tears - 2Pac


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## serenity93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Heard this song on the radio the other day and when I got home, I forgot the lyrics and could only remember the beat but it didn't take me long to find the song. I love it. I'm pretty sure I've heard it before. I can't believe it's from the early 80s. It sounds like it could have been in the 90s. xD


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dream King




----------



## probably offline




----------



## AceEmoKid

Sang it all the way home from the discount theater. :um


----------



## Kalliber

Gangnam style


----------



## MindOverMood

His whole album.


----------



## Evo1114

Prince - When Doves Cry.

I have no idea why this song is stuck in my head. I haven't heard it in ages...and it's not like it's one of my favorite songs. It just somehow got in my brain. Maybe it's because I woke up to a mourning dove this morning.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Evo1114

shelbster18 said:


> Heard this song on the radio the other day and when I got home, I forgot the lyrics and could only remember the beat but it didn't take me long to find the song. I love it. I'm pretty sure I've heard it before. I can't believe it's from the early 80s. It sounds like it could have been in the 90s. xD


 Yeah, 'tis an oldie. I saw Violent Femmes playing outside at a local chocolate festival and a severe thunderstorm blew through. One of the best concerts I was ever at simply because the downpour and wind made things very interesting.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## JeruHendrix

*****, I'm lugubrious.


----------



## karenw

I beg your pardon I never promised you a Rose garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## netherclaws




----------



## karenw




----------



## ShyFX

I got that summertime, summertime sadness..


----------



## rosecolored




----------



## InfiniteBlaze




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3

Toad Licker said:


>


this is good... not my fav metal subgenre, but is good.. i always like to hear female metal vocals...:yes


----------



## Toad Licker

^You have good taste in music my friend.


----------



## Marko3

Toad Licker said:


> ^You have good taste in music my friend.


within temptation.. nice.. i counter that with this:


----------



## Toad Licker

^Very nice. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JeruHendrix

THEY BE LIKE THERE HE GO, THERE HE GO


----------



## rilakkuma

The first little musical number in this cartoon "Dizzy Dishes", Love it! The song is called "Crazy Town".






Just to warn mods: If anyone watches the entire video, there is one anti-Semitic joke in the scene where the chef throws a kosher ham at him. Granted, the film was made in the 30s and the weirdest thing is the cartoonist is Jewish himself (And I am part-Jewish). But all in all it is a nice cartoon.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Take me down to the paradise city where the grass is green and the girls are pretty. Had this stuck in my head since last night.


----------



## ev29




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Pompeii

Help me.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack




----------



## Zack




----------



## Pennywise

"The Galaxy is Ours", the song that plays at the end of Zenon: The Zequel.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zack

I didn't know BBC correspondent Rageh Omaar had a career as a crooner. One learns something at least once a month that really opens one's eyes.


----------



## ilovejehovah777




----------



## Magnus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Was going to get this as a ringtone for free because I need something to wake me up. My alarm isn't good enough. I don't know if I can use a ringtone as an alarm. I guess I can. xD I tried downloading it to my phone and it wouldn't. Ugh. Oh well. ^^; It would be funny having this song as a ringtone.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Freppa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BadGirl

"Make It Rain": Asylum Street Spankers


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## fanatic203




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BadGirl

"Coloured Souls" by Natty


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fezzesarecool




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Van Halen - Best of Both Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## haniya11

the name of the song by nelly ride with me...now its in my head(i hate u)...it was dance dance by fallout boy and it ends tonight by all american rejects


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Oh my gosh. That It Ain't Nothing to Cut That ***** Off song. lmao I don't listen to rap or hip hop but my sis was playing that radio station so much for the past few weeks that I can actually get rap/hip hop songs stuck in my head now. T_T I have to admit, I was bopping to the music but it's hard not to when the bass is going through the speakers like that. It actually might be my guilty pleasure song. :teeth Yep, I think I'm going to listen to rap and hip hop now. I am just joking with that.


----------



## tea111red

This Is Radio Clash


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## seeking777




----------



## Citrine




----------



## moxosis




----------



## 87wayz

"Under your Spell" by Desire.


----------



## fezzesarecool




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AllieG

Am I Wrong by Nico and Vinz.


----------



## cocooned




----------



## cat001

Currently this bit of music is looping round my head and I keep finding myself whistling the tune


----------



## NoHobbies

Rude


----------



## probably offline

Also, I'm kinda feeling like dying my hair this blonde... but it would be hell to to do that from black(and it would probably ruin my hair).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## seeking777

Yes this is in my head right now. :lol I loved this show growing up.


----------



## Fat Man

I've been singing this all night.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

double vision - foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

_twist it like a pigtail
i can make your heart fail
gonna get my hair cut at the end of the summer_


----------



## Euripides




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TryingMara

"Stay With Me"- Sam Smith.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Euripides




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## twitchy666

*The unidentifiable one*

which is always played by neighbours throughout every day

probably due to their banging of all their doors and shouting inside & outside. 
they moan all day

They have BBC Radio 1 as I can guess it, played loud all the time to ease their anger? Probably furthering their arguments. Not right now. I wake at 0630

I use my rhythmic beats to ease my suffering of them. I hear lalalala vocal crap especially through bathroom or kitchen vents. ABCDEG, GEDCBA..... When I turn on Radio 1 it is the same. A murmur


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## donzen

From my favorite DnB producers






It's on the radio's a lot (atleast here )


----------



## DanCan

It's been the same *(&*&GF'in song since 2012.. Call me Maybe.. damn Carly Rae Jepsen ..


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Zyriel

Oh dear the waters of chaos have invaded ALL SPACE! With the flood on earth again, I am compelled forward and thus, *I HAVE TO FIND THE WHALESSSS!~* xD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Still Waters

The new Weird Al Yankovic parody -Tacky!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## starryeyed00

Currently this song but the whole album is really good


----------



## JMaria06

It's so good. It'll probably be overplayed on the radio soon but oh well.


----------



## Elad

i had forgotten about the offspring. nostalgia.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Claudia87




----------



## shelbster18

Devour The Day - Good Man


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## midnightson




----------



## boas

Aretha Franklin's cover of Eleanor Rigby. It's a pretty cool interpretation; nice juxtaposition with the upbeat gospel singing style alongside the Beatles' somewhat bleak lyrics.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## midnightson




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX

Iggy Azalea - Fancy. It's like my brain is trying to self destruct.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## silentstruggle

Hurt - Johnny cash version


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JayDontCareEh

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Damn Gillette commercial


----------



## Unknown0001

This is the first time that a song isn't stuck in my head.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Beautiful song with a strangely touching video clip.


----------



## Slav




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## Lonelyguy111

*China Roses by Enya*

Funny you bring up this thread because *"China Roses" by Enya* has been in my mind for about 2 days and I can't get it out of my head !!! :clap


----------



## Citrine




----------



## knightofdespair

It's a long way, to the top if you want to rock and roll - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht

you're welcome.


----------



## Joanna96




----------



## RelinquishedHell

Korn was my go to during my angry teenage years.


----------



## Toad Licker

zCX2LhXEEr


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## deeeanabanana




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## tea111red

RelinquishedHell said:


> Korn was my go to during my angry teenage years.


ahah, one of my favorite songs as a 12 yr old.......it's still an enjoyable song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Soil - Halo


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel

Riiiiiise from, oblivion!
Initiate the great corrosion~
Awaken, demand omega!
The atoms shall rememberrrr~

Scourge, the moribund~
Initiiiiiiaaaate, the great, corrosion~
Consume me, primordial fire~
All atoms shall remember theeeee~


----------



## beli mawr

I feel like I've posted this, probably in the 90s thread... this one has been stuck in my head for what seems like two weeks or more.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

Because they just repeated last week's episode of The Strain. I kept getting a strong 90's vibe from this song. Reminds me a little of Alice in Chains' Man in the Box.

Ladykiller by Jet Set Satellite


----------



## Elad




----------



## CharmedOne

RelinquishedHell said:


> Korn was my go to during my angry teenage years.


I know what you mean. Some songs are so cathartic. Disturbed's "Down with the Sickness" was my go-to song for moments when I could barely endure my feelings of rage. There were a few times I'd pick a reasonably secluded area and just slowly drive around for a while, cranking up the stereo, listening to that and a few other choice songs until I could calm down. I have to say, it helped.






As far as Korn goes, I've always liked "Coming Undone."


----------



## bottleofblues

Remember a day - Pink Floyd, hauntingly beautiful song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

Love Her Madly - Doors


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Whatev

Why.


----------



## Black Starr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Thedood




----------



## md0816

Papa Don't Preach by Madonna

Definitely one of my favorite songs


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KimThanh




----------



## Magnus

Any D&B head should recognize the 'Amen break' at 1:25 - the Winstons pioneered it.


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Pearl Jam's Jeremy has been stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AnxAsh




----------



## Justlittleme

Golly, this song is so perfect. Yeah, I just said golly. lol.


----------



## Marflaxen

Fruit salad, yummy yummy!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Such a good track. You need to hear the full audio to this.. Silky.


----------



## iKenn

Paramore - Playing God 
I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla




----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Damn Gillette commercial.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## gnomealone




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## wearesofragile




----------



## wearesofragile

Well..that was supposed to be a video of You Say You Don't Love Me by The Buzzcocks.


----------



## ShyFX

Watched Braveheart last night. I will make love to this song one day.


----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## CrayCray




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## musiclover55

John Legend - you and I


----------



## fezzesarecool




----------



## cak




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Dunban

Dancing Queen by ABBA


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Wirt




----------



## ImmortalxApathy

Beauty and a Beat by Justin Beiber. Um yeah, because I can't stand him. :sus:no


----------



## ByStorm

Remarkable bassist.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

I have no idea why this song appeared in my head out of nowhere, because I haven't heard it in donkeys ears.






Maybe I heard it somewhere recently without realising it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gamingpup




----------



## Slytherclaw

It's Gonna Be Me - Nsync

Because a) it's a rad song and b) they play it like 3 times a day at work


----------



## CrayCray

Im not proud of this but this song is kinda catchy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

shabba ranks - mr. loverman

lololol


----------



## vanillabeanplease




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla

VERY VERY VERY rainy day, nothing in particular and, for the time being, physics textbooks.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## GenoWhirl




----------



## cak




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## aquilla

So that's it, innit. Gonna miss the damn Waterloo sunset.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf




----------



## Thedood




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## VictimEternal

Sad is life for me and you let go ..
Unless you count me in and i've been all alone...
By BigBlueMonkey


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Angelfire

Swedish House Mafia ft John Martin - Don't you worry child

Been lovin' it since 10 am


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## bottleofblues

Madonna - True blue, blame my ipod came on on shuffle stuck on me now. I love Madonna.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

America - You Can Do Magic

lol


----------



## SapphicDysphoria




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShyFX

The Titanic theme song. All because of this guy.


----------



## Live Through This

I love this song, but goddamn, does it make me sad for some reason.


----------



## Violet Romantic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Magnus




----------



## ohionick

sweater weather by the neigbourhood


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Citrine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Went to the concert with a friend the other night... now it's stuck.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## tea111red

Years of Decay - Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nebulaghost

Mind Eraser, No Chaser


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

This song gave me courage today.


----------



## herk




----------



## SuperSky




----------



## Elad




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sandyshore

Take me to church-- Hozier


----------



## HappyFac3

Porter Robinson - Sad Machine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker

^Nice song to have stuck in your head. :b


----------



## SapphicDysphoria




----------



## 3r10n




----------



## Gus954




----------



## Lonel016




----------



## spititout

every you every me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SilentLyric

spititout said:


> every you every me


good song! :yes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

This instremental.





And this one too.


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## ioancristian

Taylor Swift - Shake it off


----------



## herk

lovin this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## feels

I swear to god there's a grittier sounding version of this song that I prefer, but I can't find that **** anywhere. So, this'll do.


----------



## AussiePea

Iggy Azalea - Fancy

I blame A2A


----------



## haggybear

Extreme - More Than Words. Doesn't help that I'm craving some companionship from a lady.


----------



## coeur_brise

Nirvana - In Bloom


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Morrisseys ghostly vocals, always get me. Beautiful track.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

all the aotp beats/instrumentals


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola

I just replayed this song like seven times. I love it. D. Haddon is my dude. :yes


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets

Plush - Free and Easy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EyeHope




----------



## deeeanabanana

na gwenchana~~~~


----------



## beli mawr

EyeHope said:


> video: Kodaline - All I Want


Now I have another song with the same name stuck in my head...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Elad said:


> Alice in Chains - Rooster


NIIIIIIIICE

I don't know if I've posted this one before in this thread or in the other, 90's thread, but for some reason this song is the only thing I can think of the past few days. 24/7. Going through my head. It won't stop.

A very good year, too. 

A video with a Dodge Coronet can't go wrong.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## AussiePea

"Any colour you like" - pink Floyd. 

It's an instrumental piece, so I'm just humming guitar riffs, air drumming and making pig noises to the synth sounds. It's great.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## feels

Jammin' to this junk all day.
Video's nice too. Reminds me of home. Pretty sure this was shot in Texas.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## nullnaught

kc and the sunshine band- im your boogie man

i do not know how to post videos.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## TryingMara

"Born to be Blue" by The Judds.


----------



## gamingpup

Jessica kill by Sum 41... It is irritating me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## tea111red

My Friend Of Misery - Metallica


----------



## feels

I'm so happy that they play this song at work sometimes. They've got a pretty good playlist goin' on for the most part.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken




----------



## musiclover55

"My Anaconda don't want none unless you got buns hun" 

I gotta stop.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Rolling Stones "Citadel" (too lazy to go find it)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Aerosmith "Get it up" (again, too lazy to link)


----------



## SouthernTom




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0blank0

Pills and positions


----------



## musiclover55

Fast by Jaden Smith. Wish it was at least 4 minutes long. Hopefully he'll release a longer version (the current one is like 1 and a half minutes).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Lot of nostalgia with this song. 
Both good and kind of upsetting memories.


----------



## scooby

You guys are screwed.






Enjoy.


----------



## puertovixan

Lil Jon - Turn Down for What

I simply can NOT get enough of that song OR video.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## londonguy202




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## romeoindespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Human - Human League


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

2:41 and onward is blissful.


----------



## musiclover55

Killing me softly


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## antisocialbutterflye

- this song got me through the day


----------



## TenYears

Sooo many memories attached to this song...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## el kanguro

shake it off by taylor lautner

I dont like pop but i hear it everywhere


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569

You're gone and I gotta stay
High all the time
To keep you off my mind
Ooh-ooh, ooh-ooh

They play that song everywhere and I can't stop humming it! :afr


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood

Eurodance will never die


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave

AC/DC is great driving music too. I always thought Thunderstruck was their best song, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

karenw said:


> I remember you - Skid Row


 I wasn't a huge fan of Skid Row but that was a nice song.


----------



## AyGozal




----------



## AyGozal

HTML:


[MEDIA=youtube]yEE_BsbfRZw[/MEDIA]


----------



## AyGozal

Sorry so, forum community. Help a brother out? I want to paste the img from the clip and then when you click on the img the link activates and the song plays (like HUMIDITY, for instance, somehow managed to pull off). What am I doing wrong? Someone guide me please?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter

Possibly the catchiest T.Swift song yet, only pitched versions on youtube


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## christacat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## C808

get lucky - pharrell draft punk


----------



## orzelbialy

Here and Now-Letters to Cleo


----------



## Ellethwyn

For two days now. 
Better than the original, that's for sure.





Now I am listening to it again... that will help get it out of my head (lol not).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shades of Grey

Billy Ocean - Love Really Hurts Without You


----------



## musiclover55

HIM - The heartless


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

OG Maco - You Guessed It


----------



## seeking777

I've had this song in my head since yesterday. Brandy is legend, her vocal range is ridiculous.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## the collector

smh...


----------



## idoughnutknow




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## christacat




----------



## Mur

Funny how I heard this song for the first time a few weeks ago, catchy tune this is....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

"Pärt: De Profundis" by The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## feels




----------



## christacat

(video/lyrics slightly NSFW, but can't get this out of my head)


----------



## gloomy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gloomy

troye sivan - fun


----------



## gloomy

this song is amazing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

I don't know the name but it's off Arcade Fire's Suburbs album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Not your average PJ song, a bit pop... but catchy as hell.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Elad

i cant fight it anymore


----------



## PhilipJ




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 0blank0

Blank space by taylor swift


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte

Recently saw the new Annie and it doesn't beat the one I grew up with. :b (Or maybe I'm just old :|)


----------



## green9206

The Hobbit main theme music. God such awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## hazel22

this was stuck in my head last night, unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## dandynamo

cosmicslop said:


> I cannot stop.


Thank you! And the dance is catchy :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SwerveMcNerve




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross - People Lie All The Time


----------



## vela




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk

u_u


----------



## brothersport




----------



## shiningknight

Buried Myself Alive - The Used

I feel like I've outgrown the band, but this song will always be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gloomy




----------



## JustThisGuy

Any Adventure Time fans? If so, any Marceline fans? Here's a full version of the song "I'm Just Your Problem" by Helena + Band.




 I really kinda like it.

Here's the original version that was playing in my head. It helped me find the one above while searching for it on YouTube.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Evo1114

Coldplay - Magic has been stuck in my head going on a week now I think. ?

No idea why or where it came from.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte

No idea why...I haven't watched DN Angel in years. :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not a bad song to have stuck in your head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel

"I'm just trying to show you~
Just how well I know you~
I understand just how you feeeeel~ 
Threw your reason away, cause you had one bad day 
And your mind let go of the wheeeel~"

"Still, we're fated to battle~ 
You pout and I prattle~
Don't you ever tire of this game? 
But you'll not make it end, cause I'm you're only friend~
We are opposites but we're the same~"

"We are two of a kind, violent, unsound of mind~
You're the yin to my yang, can't you seeee~ 
And if I were to leave, you would crumble and grieve~ 
Face it Bats you'd be lost without me~ You'd be lost, you'd be lost~
Face it Bats... you'd be lost without meee~
Face it Bats you'd be lost without me~ You'd be lost, you'd be lost~"
Face it Bats... you'd be lost without meeeee~"


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Three Days Grace - I Am Machine


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## FunkyFedoras

<3


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Shake it off by Taylor Swift. Why is it always the most annoying songs that always get stuck in my head?


----------



## Wren611

_"I know you're sad, even though you say that you're not... I know you're scared, even though you say that you're not..."_ That's often what I wish people would say to me sometimes when I have to put on a front, so I know they understand and not just expect me to be fine all the time. Totally unrelated to the song, however lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## animallover101

Just a little bit ~ Maria Mena


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Today I woke up singing this in my head, and its stuck there.

One fine day with a woof and a purr, a baby was born and it caused a little stir. No blue eyed buzzard, no three eyed frog, just a feline canine little cat dog.


----------



## Zyriel




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat

Watched The Departed again yesterday


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## applefan68001

The introduction credits to "Elf"


----------



## jsmith92

applefan68001 said:


> The introduction credits to "Elf"


me too


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## dontwaitupforme

looove this


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Chuunibyou

Too many cooks


----------



## thetown

oh man... Blank Space by Taylor Swift...

Probably the most popular song currently and the most annoying after you hear it like every single day.


----------



## brothersport




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Pidge11

-.- Thanks Daniel


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## feels




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant

I've literally been dancing around my house listening to this song for the past two days. I think that makes me a weirdo.


----------



## Daylight

Repeat all day today. Love it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Improbable

Final Fantasy VI overworld theme.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JustThisGuy

I've been listen to more and more of Ben Howard since "Outs on the Water" (Walking Dead), and I have to say, I'm becoming a fan. This isn't even my kind of music. 'Course, how immature of me to say. Good music is good music.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barette

The part where she yells is basically on repeat in my head but my neighbors are too close for me to scream it out like I want to and get it out my system so I must live in this personal hell today I guess


----------



## grapesatmidnight

I WAS REMINISCING JUST THE OTHER DAY, WHILST HAVING COFFEE ALL ALONE AND LORD IT TOOK ME AWAY ! 

Such a great song that has great memories xx


----------



## grapesatmidnight

grapesatmidnight said:


> I WAS REMINISCING JUST THE OTHER DAY, WHILE HAVING COFFEE ALL ALONE AND LORD IT TOOK ME AWAY !
> 
> Such a great song that has great memories xx


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> I've been listen to more and more of Ben Howard since "Outs on the Water" (Walking Dead), and I have to say, I'm becoming a fan. This isn't even my kind of music. 'Course, how immature of me to say. Good music is good music.


Love Ben Howard, although I have to admit his latest album isn't as good as the previous imo.


----------



## Flora20

Secret Garden - Sona


----------



## kivi




----------



## shantelle

Jamie Scott - Unbreakable


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fairykins

_Life's candy and the sun's a ball of butter..._


----------



## Federov

Not my usual style but stuck with me a few days for personal reasons since I heard it.


----------



## truant




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Thedood

This song owns my life right now. It is constantly playing over and over and over in my head.


----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Winds

Kut Klose absolutely destroyed this joint. Those ladies were too smooth.






But I gotta be strong
Did me wrong
When I thought we were really down
So you say you want me
Make up your mind 
Cause I'm not gonna be here for long

You know you are my lover
You got me twisted over you
I know I got what you need
So what you wanna do

#TrackoftheNight


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MoveAlong91

*Slow Dancing in a Burning Room *stays in my head because I was cleaning and listening to music earlier.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Kevin001

Thinking out loud Ed Sheeran


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## beli mawr

Very much how I have been feeling lately...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## knightofdespair

Soundgarden - The day I tried to live

I woke the same as any other day
Except a voice was in my head
It said seize the day, pull the trigger, drop the blade
And watch the rolling heads

The day I tried to live
I stole a thousand beggar's change
And gave it to the rich
The day I tried to win
I dangled from the power lines
And let the martyrs stretch
Singing

One more time around
Might do it
One more time around
Might make it
One more time around
Might do it
One more time around
The day I tried to live

Words you say never seem
To live up to the ones
Inside your head
The lives we make
Never seem to ever get us anywhere
But dead

The day I tried to live
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

I woke the same as any other day you know
I should have stayed in bed

The day I tried to live
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

And I learned that I was a liar
Just like you​ ​


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## CRAZYHeart

Silence in your heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## radisto




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thetown

OMG OMG.... I love EXO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cam1




----------



## S a m

Lost in the Supermarket by The Clash


----------



## millenniumman75

MindOverMood said:


>


He seemed like such a nice guy on Degrassi: The Next Generation. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## romeoindespair

Just finishing Apoclypse Now


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Batcat




----------



## shelbster18

Mogwai - This Messiah Needs Watching


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I love this song, old but good.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## tejasjs

Full Instrumental:

__
https://soundcloud.com/adidasfootball%2Fapashe-battle-royale-haters


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty




----------



## AngelClare




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Pessoa

I'm really a mess. I'm falling apart in slow motion. And what's the point in saying it?


----------



## dc634




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## nervousbat

Several.


----------



## ashleynoelle87




----------



## HenDoggy

Best song ever.


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

Snippets of this song have been playing over and over in my head for some reason and I finally found out the tune:


----------



## scooby

Flame that came from me. 
Fire meet gasoline. 
Fire meet gasoline
I'm burning alive
I can barely breathe
When you're here loving me
Fire meet gasoline
Fire meet gasoline






Not that I'm complaining. I love this song.


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Had this on repeat the whole day.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Haven't listen to Passion Pit in a little bit.


----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Pure bliss.


----------



## shatteredself




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Nine Inch Nails - Deep


----------



## Onomatopoeia




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## deeeanabanana




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Cmasch

Kind of a slow song. I don't watch the voice but found this song and liked it


----------



## herk




----------



## CWe

Drake drake drake F###### drake

IDK how to post a video link but it's called Madonna


----------



## HenDoggy

Gaahh I can't stop listening this album...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

CWe said:


> Drake drake drake F###### drake
> 
> IDK how to post a video link but it's called Madonna


I got you


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Big Sean - I Don't **** With You


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Perkins

Symphony of Destruction - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Karkay

Tricky Tricky by Royksopp. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaass per usual


----------



## scooby

Psycho killer! Qu'est-ce que c'est! FA FA FA FA FA FA FA FA FA FAR better.






It's Always Sunny got this stuck in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse

Solo women singing Fugazi songs:


----------



## LizardQueen




----------



## fairy12

Sting--fields of gold


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## its anobrain

My favourite band (hence my username on here) so I don't really mind


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk

D;


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


>


Great song, she always makes the most interesting videos.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## RubixQ

Amazing what you stumble across on Youtube!


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## HenDoggy

After 3 days, still listening to this on repeat straight up. :boogie


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sure I posted this already but who cares.


----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fairydust

Dusty Springfield - All I see is you.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa

_Save me! Save me from myself! Sweet inspiration changed my wretched thoughts.
Save me! Save me from myself! Sweet motivation in the words you brought._


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Chromatics - Tick of the Clock


----------



## Drusiya




----------



## TenYears




----------



## HenDoggy

kinky


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## TenYears




----------



## HenDoggy

I should just post all of her songs. Everyone of them is so damn catchy.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Hard Rock Hallelula by Finnish band Lordi who totally blew away that crap Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## Fairydust

Manic Street Preachers - My Little Empire.


----------



## Zack

This baby's had *OVER HALF A BILLION* views on YouTube! (About a million are mine ;-p )


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## TenYears

They say you have to have suffered, gone through loss, and heartbreak, to really be able to appreciate the blues. Ffs, I guess I do.


----------



## shelbster18

Staind - It's Been Awhile


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## probably offline

:|


----------



## Spindrift

It's got a bit of a King Crimson vibe. Love it.


----------



## TenYears

God this may just be the best song ever written, ever, in the history of songs. Ever.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Music to my ears.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Evo1114

It dawned on me today that I have had 'Birdhouse in Your Soul' stuck in my head since the early 90's.


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eveningbat




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Zyriel




----------



## Smallfry

Can't be friends - Trey Songz


----------



## sparkplug74




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## giarose

Can just totally relate at the moment with this one. Its depressing but its also pretty damn beautiful!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## blue2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme

Band I grew up on.. Could listen to them all day.


----------



## vienuma




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

vienuma said:


>


Ha, this song was perfect! 






I still can't stop listening to this..


----------



## Seegan




----------



## moxosis




----------



## uptownzz409




----------



## tea111red

links 2 3 4 - rammstein !!!!


----------



## HenDoggy

</3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

As High As You Can Go-- The Chameleons


----------



## herk




----------



## kivi

I keep hearing this song in a TV commercial.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Imbored21

smile like you mean it


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## adaloop




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


Talented actress and singer


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Mxx1

Na Na Na- my chemical romance


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

^ great emotional song


----------



## adaloop




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant

Feeling this song so hard right now.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## tea111red

wake up dead - megadeth


----------



## mysterymachine




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kings of leon fan

Vanessa carlton - nolita fairytale


----------



## scooby

I wake up with this in my head on a regular basis. I woke up a couple times last night with the chorus going off.






It haunts me. I can't escape it.


----------



## tea111red

some heads are gonna roll - judas priest


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Revisited LP1, Damn almost forgot how dope this song is..


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

still good


----------



## HenDoggy

^Awesome song






Still can't stop listening to this album. ****in catchy songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Shy Girl14




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## feels

This has been stuck in my head for weeks. It's like perfect.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eyeseeyou




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## its anobrain

HenDoggy said:


> Revisited LP1, Damn almost forgot how dope this song is..


Damn it, I forgot how much I love Twigs - you've got me hooked again! :|


----------



## its anobrain

Love these guys!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## amaesantos

Echosmith - Cool Kids


----------



## HenDoggy

its anobrain said:


> Damn it, I forgot how much I love Twigs - you've got me hooked again! :|


I'm glad I could be of service


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

She's so cute in this video. :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

Anyone from the Chi-Town area!? This has to be your track :yes


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Saleemaslam

Grouplove - Colours






Love this song!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Saleemaslam said:


> Grouplove - Colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this song!


I used to listen to that song all the time. 

-----------------

Carolina Liar - Show Me What I'm Looking For

Don't know how this song popped in my head because I haven't heard it since it first came out.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline

It's so catchy, I can't help it.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## GenoWhirl

If I'm to be honest...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Smallfry

R Kelly - Bump n Grind


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fotschi

I've somehow got Autechre - Clipper stuck in my head. 




On one hand it is about the opposite of what you'd call catchy but on the other hand dem irresistible repetitive beats...


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Ladysoul




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

still a g thang


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

That Rhythm Is A Dancer song, lol.


----------



## killahwail




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

^Ha,I love that song.






I played this 20 times today...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## killahwail

supadope track :teeth


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Anything relating to Young Thug has been stuck in my head.. embarrassingly.

He's so terrible, that he overlaps terrible 30x and somehow he becomes great.

It's weird actually.

:clap


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

tea111red said:


> That Rhythm Is A Dancer song, lol.


now i do too lol


----------



## tea111red

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## TenYears

*Cos I'm A Thug    *


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Somemetalhead

Evil riff! + my favorite pedal the Boss Heavy Metal HM-2 set to 11 in all modes.. Brilliant. Long live the Swedish Chainsaw :twisted


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## EvonneEzell

Fergie - Glamorous


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## arja




----------



## arja

Ups, doesn`t work 

It`s Pearl jam - Corduroy


----------



## Smallfry

Easy like Sunday morning - Lionel Richie


----------



## Memories of Silence

There are three.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

arja said:


>


you have to put the letters and number combination after the "=" sign between the [ YOUTUBE ] S73ypK3As8I [ /YOUTUBE ] tags(without the spaces).


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

"I am a women, but inside I'm a man and I want to be as gay as I can."


----------



## arja




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sean07

Absolutely love this guy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## probably offline




----------



## MiMiK

not a big fan of newer rap but this track i cant get out of my head!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eveningbat

humidity said:


> OMG these Russian women.


How did you learn about Russian women?


----------



## arja




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## Aeiou

"YOUTH" ost


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xisha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## moxosis




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## fossil

this song is freaking amazing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## StaceyLaine14

Shut Me Up-Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anyonethere

Everywhere - Michelle Branch


----------



## Winds




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

Toad Licker said:


>


omg i forgot about this :clap


----------



## Toad Licker

^:b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## probably offline

gonna put your head on my wall and then you can't eat no more hotdogs





deep.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Florence + The Machine - Seven Devils


----------



## TenYears

*She Must Be Smokin Somethin....lmao*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## QueenOfQuiet

Been legit stuck in my head ever since I discovered it this past weekend. Not to mention it pretty much describes my life at the moment.


----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Famous

Kurtis Blow Magilla Gorilla


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## hopena

Unfortunately, it's Baby Got Back, after hearing it on the television.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Invisiblehandicap

T-Shirt by Shontelle


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## goku23




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fangirl96

I wanna know what love is. Cheers for that orange is the new black finale episode. Gonna have that song stuck in my head for ages now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karaleigh

Room to Breathe by You Me At Six <33


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

A lot of Avenged Sevenfold...

it keeps changing, but mostly Avenged songs.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## shelbster18

Fun - We Are Young


----------



## thetown

Crooked - G Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## lonzy




----------



## green9206

Hide yo kids hide yo wife - Antoine Dodson.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel

It's my party and I'll cry if I want to


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1

No idea what they say, but it's so amazing. I have probably listened to that song around 30 times today.


----------



## Wren611




----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Before I Forget by Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## shelbster18

Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed :b
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllieG

She & Him- I Could've Been Your Girl

Didn't like it at first but now it is constantly in my head lol.


----------



## TenYears

(I don't get around. Well...maybe a little bit >)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Winds




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## indiscipline

Björk is weird. I love her songs but at the same time I kind of can't stand her voice? Anyway, get out of my head pls. Or stay. I honestly don't know.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## gumballhead




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Wren611

:frown2: Since I woke up about an hour ago... no explanation, I don't like the song... it's winding me up now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kodi

if the vid doesn't work

I like the slower version though


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kodi

Toad Licker said:


>


I just watched this movie, not bad


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## TenYears

You claim to be a playa but I fuqed you're wife.

Heh. Yeah. Dat's what I'm talkin bout. Ffs. Every day.


----------



## Toad Licker

Kodi said:


> I just watched this movie, not bad


I love Keely Hawkes voice. I have her '93 solo album plus her '97 album she did with her band Transister. >


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Babyblueboo96

Jeremih and Jcole - planes


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## kageri

Every time someone mentions a song getting stuck in their head Everything is Awesome plays.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Xenos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cashel

For some reason Girls Just Wanna Have Fun is stuck in my head. I don't think I've heard that song in years.


----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theCARS1979

*Barbwire Dolls Make Riot Not War, We Are Champions*





BarbWire Dolls led by a girl frontman , reminds me of Debbie Harry of Blondie ,you wont take your eyes off of Isis Queen with her seducing look and her beguiling way of attracting you and pulls you in or her tantalizing lips as she lures you in, there s no escape


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Drop that kitty down low!






Dat bassline tho. No, I actually like this song. Catchy as ****.


----------



## Reinvented




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## silentstruggle

Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage.


----------



## probably offline




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


>


(this might be a long shot) You wouldn't happen to be into Comus, would you? They've got the same sort of acid/psych folk vibe, I'm hearing lots of common traits :>


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> (this might be a long shot) You wouldn't happen to be into Comus, would you? They've got the same sort of acid/psych folk vibe, I'm hearing lots of common traits :>


Oh my god. Actually, I'm not that into acid folk overall(maybe just because I've been busy listening to 3000 other genres), but you just reminded me of something! I remember being at an after party-thingy at some guy's house, years ago, and he kept playing Comus songs. I was really into it at the time, but I forgot about it afterwards. I've never listened to a whole album. I've just heard songs here and there. Thanks for the recommendation~ I remember liking the vocals a lot.

related: something terrible is happening, atm. My speakers on my laptop are breaking. I wont be able to listen to music much longer from this ancient piece of crap(sorry you've been very brave and loyal all this time don't die yet i'm not ready).


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> Oh my god. Actually, I'm not that into acid folk overall(maybe just because I've been busy listening to 3000 other genres), but you just reminded me of something! I remember being at an after party-thingy at some guy's house, years ago, and he kept playing Comus songs. I was really into it at the time, but I forgot about it afterwards. I've never listened to a whole album. I've just heard songs here and there. Thanks for the recommendation~ I remember liking the vocals a lot.
> 
> related: something terrible is happening, atm. My speakers on my laptop are breaking. I wont be able to listen to music much longer from this ancient piece of crap(sorry you've been very brave and loyal all this time don't die yet i'm not ready).


Aha! See, I'm a master at hunches. :3 I'm not really into that genre much either, but my preferences are all over the place, so. I love Comus though, they're kooky. Did your friend look like an owl? Psychfolkists tend to look like owls (at least the ones I know). Weird beards etc (good name for a folk band).

Anyway, It reminded me svinmycket of this track especially. Jättefint!

(blä köp hörlurar)


----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Aha! See, I'm a master at hunches. :3 I'm not really into that genre much either, but my preferences are all over the place, so. I love Comus though, they're kooky. Did your friend look like an owl? Psychfolkists tend to look like owls (at least the ones I know). Weird beards etc (good name for a folk band).
> 
> Anyway, It reminded me svinmycket of this track especially. Jättefint!
> 
> (blä köp hörlurar)


No(although I know exactly what you mean by that). He looked like Thåström.

(jag har hörlurar, men ljudet blir lika fhuckat med dom! :c)

(jag råkade skriva hölurar först)


----------



## indiscipline

probably offline said:


> No(although I know exactly what you mean by that). He looked like Thåström.
> 
> (jag har hörlurar, men ljudet blir lika fhuckat med dom! :c)
> 
> (jag råkade skriva hölurar först)


Säg till dom på skarpen. :>

(jag är kär i Thåström) (lite iaf)


----------



## probably offline

indiscipline said:


> Säg till dom på skarpen. :>
> 
> (jag är kär i Thåström) (lite iaf)


D:

(det finns nog knappt någon svensk som inte varit lite kär i Thåström i alla fall i någon period av sitt liv)


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kiba

I've been listening to this song on repeat for like the past 2 weeks and in effect i end up singing it in my head when i'm trying to go to bed at night.....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DaniW




----------



## DaniW




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## karenw

Crash - The Primitives


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fotschi

Kiba said:


> I've been listening to this song on repeat for like the past 2 weeks and in effect i end up singing it in my head when i'm trying to go to bed at night.....
> 
> Q8k3qB61lhk


Oh ****, I totally did that when they first released the thing. Shame the album isn't all as good and everyone forgot about it like a week after it came out, 'cause that song is sick.





The melody from this **** is stuck in my head hard right now. Too catchy. Also comfy.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## TimidDid

lol idk why people


----------



## CWe

Drake - :Little Bit of Drama

keeps playing and playing and......


----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## demon cleaner

"Sick Like Me" by In This Moment !


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


>


I'm glad i checked this thread out, absolutely loving these songs.:smile2: her voice reminds me a bit of joanna newsom and thats always good.


----------



## Kevin001

Such a feel good summer song.


----------



## CoatRack

This one's been stuck with me for a while...





There's this one as well:


----------



## TenYears




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## TenYears

Okay. It looks like I'm gonna have a Coldplay marathon.

Ffs.

It's, like, the soundtrack to my life right now.


----------



## tea111red

little red riding hood


----------



## onefate




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## acidicwithpanic

Still bitter over the cancelation of MadTV, but at least we got Key and Peele


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## quesara

Vuldoc said:


>


Yes! I haven't heard that song in ages. Thanks


----------



## quesara




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Vuldoc

So god damn catchy I hate it. Gotta listen to a better song to get it out of my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kivi




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## acidicwithpanic

You are a liar if you say that you haven't attempted that chair choreography.


----------



## NahMean

When you mix Jpop with death metal.....


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cat001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3

Toad Licker said:


>





Toad Licker said:


>


nice songs


----------



## quesara

Quite possibly the most random song to have ever been stuck in my head.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## AllieG

Cold War Kids- First






I replay what I know are the wrong lyrics in my head like all day haha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Still Waters

California Dreamin' -which I do not like but can't seem to rid my brain of.


----------



## tea111red

did my time - korn


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Foo Fighters - Monkey Wrench


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## uziq




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ignopius

Tell me boy now wouldn't that be sweet?!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 10k

J. Cole - Work Out


----------



## lonzy

After work...


----------



## HenDoggy

^lol damn it, i think i missed that part in the movie.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

julia holter-moni mon amie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ourwater




----------



## HenDoggy

clinic-goodnight georgie and clinic-distortions


----------



## ManicXenophobe




----------



## Chasingclouds

Kate Voegle - It's Only Life.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## knightofdespair

Nirvana, you know you're right..


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## fotschi

Heard this **** in a dream last night and it's been stuck in my head hard since.






I got the name wrong in the dream though ;_;


----------



## naptime

I heard this on the radio and had a flashback to the 80's and listening to it as a little kid.

My internet is running very slow and this video might not load but here goes..


----------



## naptime

naptime said:


> I heard this on the radio and had a flashback to the 80's and listening to it as a little kid.
> 
> My internet is running very slow and this video might not load but here goes..


I guess it ain't gonna load so you won't know what song is stuck in my head..


----------



## PrincessV

Sam Hunt - Take your time


----------



## blue2

...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

one of the most beautiful songs ever created, i teared up listening to this


----------



## teopap

(Atmospheric/Melodic/Death Metal)

The intro is so amazing...


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

Title: Young Blood
Artist: The Naked and the Famous

Anthem of my teenhood 0


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Winds




----------



## tea111red




----------



## christacat

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SilkyJay

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> Title: Young Blood
> Artist: The Naked and the Famous
> 
> Anthem of my teenhood 0


ahh I love that song. I'm guilty recently of listening to Halsey. I just came across her... and I really like her voice and style


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## fJ27n941G76E8

Bob James - Blue Lick
Bob James - Valley Of The Shadows
Grover Washington Jr. - East River Drive
Grover Washington Jr. - Winelight
Grover Washington Jr. - Black Frost


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Grizzly1321

For days and days and days


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MindInHell

2pac-To Live And Die In L.A.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

my girlfriend's girlfriend - type o negative


----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## i suck at life

blue october-hate me


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Moon Rabbit




----------



## darkangelrebekah7

Word :grin2:


----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

it's the 2 o'clock hour!


----------



## tea111red

Baldy Nohairs said:


>


haha, this cracked me up.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## DarrellLicht

YOU DON'T KNOW ME, BUT YEU DON'T LIKE ME!


----------



## shelbster18

Third Eye Blind - Never Let You Go

K Digga - On 10


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

this is the greatest


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## MiMiK




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## reaffected

Kevin001 said:


>


Good choice!


----------



## Kevin001

reaffected said:


> Good choice!


Thanks, I used to listen to Collin a lot back in the day......nice piano song.


----------



## Lepoem

Ruby Rose - Break Free


----------



## coeur_brise

Aw, Gomey, I am here 4 u. (Sorry, _Breaking Bad _habit.)


----------



## Lolpingu

It's so... peaceful. It has a hint of desolation, perhaps the desolation on a battlefield, years after a brutal battle took place on it. Now, everything is at rest. The ruins of houses, the rusted hulls of blown up tanks, the people.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## samiisprink

Tyler Farr - A Guy Walks Into A Bar


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Ominous Indeed

here right song this.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red

Du Hast


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

closer - lacuna coil


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SuperSky

Found a trail of the suckers this morning, and had this in my head ever since.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SoSicaLiu




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mattmc




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

the best band???


----------



## pandana




----------



## MCHB

*Steps on a Lego, drops it like it's oldschool*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I miss my friend who's name is Daniel and I've been listening to this song a lot since our friendship has gone downhill.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

Been singing this all day at work


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## moxosis




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Loosh




----------



## twitchy666

no idea what a song is. Severely restricted to church hymns

I like poetry & hardcore gabba techno. Nil by mouth


----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## Strategist

Franz Ferdinand - Fade Together


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## slowmotionsuicide

For some reason I have the Downton Abbey theme song stuck in my head but just the bit that goes "dum dum dum dum duh-dun duh-dum". Go away Downton I don't even watch you!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TenYears

Oh ****, shake that *** ma, move it like a gypsy
Stop, woah, back it up, now let me see your hips SWING


----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Grushenka

lies - marina and the diamonds


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## feels

the bass 8)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I've been listening to this so much lately....


----------



## dune87




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## RetroAesthetic

Not sure how to embed. It's the £1 fish song. :I


----------



## karenw




----------



## Ameenah

Fiona Apple - Sleep to Dream
 [MEDIA=youtube]L9Wnh0V4HMM[/MEDIA]


----------



## Marko3




----------



## Ameenah

Marko3 said:


>


That sounds like something out of DDR


----------



## PlayerOffGames

d(^_^)b

all is well again for now :wife


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hypestyle

Too many different songs. It's part of the intrusive thoughts I have to deal with every day. But right now, Flo Rida's "Low".


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## feels

She's so gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## pplnt

(Jackson ♥.♥)


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## QuietPrince

Songs stuck in my head? I have Plenty! But these 3 never seem to leave me.

Breaking Benjamin: The Great Devide
Origa: Inner Universe
Zelda: Eponas Song (The most repetitive in my head right now)


----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crisigv




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## momentsunset




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Ameenah

"I'm full of artificial sweetener
My heart's been deceitful
It's all artificial sweetener
I'm faking I love you's*
You're forcing me to"


----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Lolathesickrose




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## peace_love




----------



## peace_love

Ameenah said:


> "I'm full of artificial sweetener
> My heart's been deceitful
> It's all artificial sweetener
> I'm faking I love you's*
> You're forcing me to"


Gwennnnn gives me life! Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 2Milk

I some how (don't even remember how) encountered this song during Halloween, have been playing into non-stop ever since.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Such a smooth song.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AffinityWing




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## JTHearts




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Shinobi1001

I NEVER get tired of this song. Listen every day


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## flyingMint

Bernard Herrmann was a genius.


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Starry night




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

(dare you to find a drug reference in this song....)
Ffs. Another song I have a love-hate relationship with, can't listen to but every once in a while have to. And yeah it's been stuck in my head lately...


----------



## unemployment simulator

flying lotus - kill your coworkers


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## IveGotToast

Just watched Drive.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arcases

i walk alone
think of , oh memories of long ago 
no one knows i've lost my soul long ago

Lied too much !
he said that he's had enough 
Am i too much !
he said that he's had enough

Standing on my own
remembering the life i used to own 
forget about the life , i used to know 
forget about the one , i left alone

i need to run far away 
can't go back 
to that place
like she tells me i'm 
just a big Disgrace !

lie too much !
am i too much ?!


----------



## sweetSacrifice

This......


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## bumblebey

it's beautiful, really.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Scott :rain


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## SvanThorXx

*"Fjara" by Sólstafir.*


----------



## MCHB

Was reading some thread, and one of the members of this forum had dancing banana's in their signature, so now this is stuck in my head. ARRRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TryingMara

"Falling Slowly" -Glen Hansard


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mr hoang

Wilson Philips - hold on....after watching bridesmaids lol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## kurtcobain

Say it Aint So by WEEZER!


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Grushenka

björk - aurora


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JohnDoe26




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SvanThorXx

"Fjara" by Sólstafir.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Grushenka

Björk- Hyperballad


----------



## feels

Sang this at work all day


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## that weird guy

the benny hill theme


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Telliblah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fedorov91

Yelawolf- American You


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LostinReverie




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ape

__
https://soundcloud.com/scoswaldevens%2Fkill-them-all


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ciriomo

You're a mean one Mr. Grinch.....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## knightofdespair




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

So many nights I cried myself to sleep to this song.


----------



## Maverick34

For the past week, I've been listening to my local station play endless Christmas songs. Feels nice


----------



## Cherrycarmine




----------



## Carterrr95




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## indielife




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TenYears

PLEASE SOMEBODY MAKE IT STOOOOOOOOOPPPP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick34

*Willie Valentin "After All" Feat Synthia Figueroa*


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TumblrAddict




----------



## dune87




----------



## Xenacat

*Cake by the*






DNCE - Cake by the Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## coeur_brise

Its so cheesy. That hair, it's haunting me. I like the lyrics though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

radio #1 by Air

i cant be bothered to copy and paste a youtube link.... go look it up you lazy people


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gazahra

Always by Saliva

-Gaz


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KoiLily




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## scarlet harlot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## TimeUpComeOn




----------



## Ominous Indeed




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## InFlames




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bobbythegr8




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Kevin001

My new favorite song, I love it.


----------



## i suck at life

naughty boy - runnin


----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## yurt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ariamus

Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Odinn




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rememo




----------



## RestlessNative

The Mork and Mindy theme lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mammagamma

All day long. Feel like listening to it.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## HanSolo

*"Weird Al" Yankovic - Living With A Hernia*


----------



## herk




----------



## i suck at life

whip nae nae lol


----------



## yurt

i suck at life said:


> whip nae nae lol


that song is so annoying lol


----------



## yurt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## thebigofan

Back to back by Drake. I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## unemployment simulator

paint it black - rolling stones


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## marmalade skies

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but if you imagine the ending to the song, it will no longer be stuck in your head . That's of course if you want to get it out. Also, I figured out that even if you don't actually know the end, you can just make it up and it works the same.


----------



## DaveCan

Because of a radio show I just listened to, this is now in my head lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## gthopia94




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gthopia94

Mainly this version:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arcases




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Inexplicably stuck in my head for the last 2 days...


----------



## TenYears

SamanthaStrange said:


> Inexplicably stuck in my head for the last 2 days...


Damn it, Miss Strange, now it's stuck in my head lol....thx


----------



## Farideh

John Mayer - XO


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## SuperSilentAwkwardMan




----------



## SuperSilentAwkwardMan




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Phil Collins - Easy Lover






Queen - Innuendo


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence

Repeating in my brain ad infinitum.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## DaveCan

The most intricate lyrics of any song ever written  Stuck in my head! Nooooo!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels

This always puts me in a better mood


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Were




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Arbre




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## 7th.Streeter

Rihanna \('o')/ 

" 🎵 werk ,werk ,werk,werk ,werk 🎶"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

this might be better then the dylan version...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Crisigv




----------



## Ghostly Presence




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I can't get this song out of my head, lol.


----------



## JayDivision




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I can't get this kid out of my head...


----------



## cosmicKitten

Zombie by The Cranberries. It's been in my head ever since last week when I watched the episode of The Office where Andy sings it lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## natureknows

this whole collection.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## steph22

vincent by don mclean, i love beautiful songs.


----------



## HenDoggy

can't stop playing this song :serious:


----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## unemployment simulator

I keep getting the chorus stuck in my head, here is the vine versions


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ourwater




----------



## SplendidBob




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## 3r10n

1:39..


----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

The good days, I'm so stuck in the past.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cosmicslop

Alison Mosshart has the most attractive voice.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Overproduced, but dang catchy once it gets to the chorus


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Zeejazz

It's been in my head all day


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

I've heard it before but I really really love this version.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SeraphSoul

omg My sister showed me this xD
If anyone watches it, watch for at least a minute, xD
It's been stuck in my head all morning xP


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## flockfox

One Call Away - Charlie Puth


----------



## Blue2015

Hans Zimmer - Time


----------



## HenDoggy

SeraphSoul said:


> omg My sister showed me this xD
> If anyone watches it, watch for at least a minute, xD
> It's been stuck in my head all morning xP


Houston we've made contact :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## HenDoggy

:heart


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Michael Jackson-Man in the mirror


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Repix

This one have been for a few years now, but now I've begun to repeat it over and over again.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos

God, I f**king love Tom Waits.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## feels

If I had to listen to one track for the rest of my life I think it would be this one


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Is there anything better than living in the country?


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

Beyonce-Irreplaceable

"So call up that chick and see if she's home
Oops I bet you thought that I didn't know
Why do you think I was putting you out for?
Because you were untrue
Rolling her around in the car that I bought you
Baby drop them keys
Hurry up, before your taxi leaves

So since I'm not your everything
How about I'll be nothing, nothing at all to you
Baby I won't shed a tear for you
I won't lose a wink of sleep
Cause the truth of the matter is
Replacing you is so easy"


----------



## Hikin

Very peculiar song, very SOAD-like. The lyrics sound more like vocal practice. Very catchy though !


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

This might be my favorite song, I swear I listen to it daily.


----------



## Furiosa




----------



## Resergence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## enexti




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## pied vert

the line "con todo mi alma"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## feels




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crisigv

The entire week


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## unemployment simulator

thriller - michael jackson

:/


----------



## Sco

Rudolph the red nose reindeer (I know that I risk to be regarded as weird)


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## jim_morrison

RIP


----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## supes




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## HenDoggy

Esp. The line "they're going to put a Walmart here,here" lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander




----------



## feels




----------



## ourwater




----------



## coeur_brise

"Oh the jealousy, the greed is the unraveling
It's the unraveling
And it undoes all the joy that could be
I want to have fun, I want to shine like the sun
I want to be the one that you want to see
I want to knit you a sweater
Want to write you a love letter
I want to make you feel better

I want to make you feel free..."


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Repix

*It's amazing! wheew!*


----------



## unemployment simulator

muslamic ray guns. haven't heard this in years. many lols were had @ this.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## jim_morrison




----------



## ratmon19

Stay with me by Sam smith. Beautiful song! He sings it from his heart you could feel it. Also chandelier by sia(dam sick song, lyrics hit how I feel)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

Love it so much.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eh3120




----------



## Tether

paramore

ignorance


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## feels




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

And I don't want a never ending life
I just want to be alive while I'm here
And I don't want a never ending life
I just want to be alive while I'm here
And I don't want to see another night
Lost inside a lonely life while I'm here

I got guns in my head and they won't go
Spirits in my head and they won't go
I got guns in my head and they won't go
Spirits in my head and they won't go
But the gun still rattles
The gun still rattles, oh


----------



## andretti

royce da 5'9 -gun harmonizing ....


----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## herk




----------



## layitontheline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant

Why be sweet, why be careful, why be kind?
A man has only one thing on his mind
Why ask politely, why go lightly, why say please?
They only want to get you on your knees
There are a few things I never could believe

A woman when she weeps
A merchant when he swears
A thief who says he'll pay
A lawyer when he cares
A snake when he is sleeping
A drunkard when he prays
I don't believe you go to heaven when you're good
Everything goes to hell, anyway...

Laissez-faire mi amour, ce la vie
Shall I return to shore or swim back out to sea?
The world don't care what a soldier does in town
It's all hanging in the windows by the pound
There are few things I never could believe...

A woman when she weeps
A merchant when he swears
A thief who says he'll pay
A lawyer when he cares
A snake when he is sleeping
A drunkard when he prays
I don't believe you go to heaven when you're good
Everything goes to hell, anyway...

I only want to hear your purr and to hear you moan
There is another man who brings the money home
I don't want dishes in the sink
Please don't tell me what you feel or
what you think
There are few things I never could believe...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu

Anytime I listen to this track, it's guaranteed to get stuck in my head


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

A combination of:






and


----------



## feels

This one's on Chipotle's playlist. I always look forward to it cause it's one of the few good tracks lol or maybe I've just come to dislike most of them.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## haniya11

Himesh Reshamiya's All songs stuck in my head.


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu

I am surpised at how eerily similar these two tracks are (dated very close to each other, too)


----------



## PolkaTheSalsa




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hikin

The beauty and pure poetry of this song is....indescribable.


----------



## Cascades

Glycerine by Bush. Such an oldie but always a goodie.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## OohSexyLady




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## JohnDoe26

Don't judge.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## estse

I'm 15 years old again:


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Thanks Mel Gibson....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

Was playing in the car on the way home today.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## flockfox

Say something ( I'm giving up on you), Boyce Avenue version.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Baldy Nohairs




----------



## feels

"_There's only one thing that I wanna feel right now_"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon

I love this song; I discovered it from a Blacklist episode:


----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Auntie Social

The Cure - Pictures Of You

Saw them in concert a few days ago, and it made me cry.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Charmander




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

Only one part of this: (0:41 - 1:14)




I can't remember where I heard it, and it's starting to get annoying.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmander

I used to know this music video off by heart, it's all coming back to me now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

What a siren :heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

Both of these.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## daktarele




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why. I haven't heard it for a long time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cak

Who Your Around By Meek Mill Feat. Mary J. Blige


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## ShatteredGlass




----------



## Ai




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Its official, I'm obsessed with this song. Current feels...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rdrr




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## RobinTurnaround




----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano

aW_jRRrpGKw


----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Yas.


----------



## emmaaa

Twenty One Pilots - Ride


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Plasma

Didn't expect to see NIN two times on this page here.


----------



## andretti

general public -tenderness

been on an 80s binge 
this song has been in head for weeks. since i heard it on the goldbergs.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

that lil' red riding hood song from the 60s.


----------



## Charlieisnotcool




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ByStorm

The part at 14:24


----------



## eeyoredragon

such a sap


----------



## Mick1990LFC

Video Killed The Radio Star


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## EmyMax

The band that got me through some very bad moments of my life, particularly when my mother was fighting cancer in vain.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## EmyMax

Who cares if it's a Christmas song. 
The song's catchy and uplifting....


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm really ****ing sad right now.


----------



## EmyMax




----------



## kesker




----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

nightmare - avenged sevenfold


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

I was tooling around the music videos available on Comcast On Demand and came across one for a Flaming Lips cover of Madonna's "Borderline". It's okay.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SoundsOfSilence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## The Condition of Keegan




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001

or


----------



## caelle

A dumbass song that is always playing on the radio which i hate. I will edit this if i get the link to the stupid video on youtube. its seriouslt dumb though i dont want anyone to stab there eardrums from hearing it. Why does god hate me?


----------



## ksilvz

control by halsey


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## theDiff




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## ysn

This is a punjabi song from pakistan " chori chori by meesha shafi coke studio"

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

I've been listening to this all day.....I'm a mess, lol.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## herk




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


>


I like it


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## RestlessNative




----------



## Kevin001

CurrentlyJaded said:


> I like it


Do you? Hmm you sound like my cup of tea :yes.


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> Do you? Hmm you sound like my cup of tea :yes.


Haha yes I do. I've actually started listening to their stuff now and I've become a fan. So thank you. :b


----------



## Kevin001

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Haha yes I do. I've actually started listening to their stuff now and I've become a fan. So thank you. :b


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## feels




----------



## herk




----------



## harrison




----------



## Cashel

Extraterrestrial by Katy Perry...

I have no idea why, I haven't heard that song in years.


----------



## May19

Two songs stuck in my head right now. Ironically, they have the same titles XD






and


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ysn

Afreen afreen coke studio pakistan

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## 552569

All of their voices are so smoothhh.:mushy





http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kevin001

CurrentlyJaded said:


> All of their voices are so smoothhh.:mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Not bad, I like it :yes.


----------



## Karsten




----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> Not bad, I like it :yes.


Haha, I'm glad you like it. I recently discovered them and can't get enough. Their acoustic covers are amazingggg <3
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## greentea33




----------



## 552569

This song just does something to me...






This one is really nice as well


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569




----------



## sarahcs




----------



## sarahcs




----------



## sarahcs




----------



## sarahcs




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569

Yesssss


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## tea111red

prodigy - breathe


----------



## Innocent James




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## herk




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## rdrr




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 552569

Song has nice vibes to it


----------



## Enkidu




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sergio Santos

This song describes how i feel everyday of my life


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Tin Man by America


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

She on patrol


----------



## Sergio Santos




----------



## Sergio Santos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## sarahcs

any cage the elephant song is always stuck in my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## spong007




----------



## Were




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Them feels.....


----------



## pollutedessence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HenDoggy

It's gotta be Beatles-sexy Sadie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## LookOutTheWindow




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## AllTheSame

You have to be bored enough, have no life....to listen to the whole thing....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

This song was ahead of its time. If it weren't for the distinctive Beach Boys vocal harmonies, I'd be fooled into thinking it was some present day chillwave song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift

:evil


----------



## Spindrift

f1ora said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## db09striker

Postman Pat, Postman Pat, Postman Pat and his black and white cat, early in the morning, when the day is dawning, Pat feels he's a very special man.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## layitontheline

**** you very very muuuuuch. i need this song when i'm driving.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

underneath that California sun in the 60s.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Something about this song...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## MansoMane

A Tribe Called Quest - Can I Kick It? (J. Cole Remix)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

"Never gonna give you up". I saw a picture of someone who looked like Rick Astley. I'll spare you the video... you might get it stuck in your head too.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

My song...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NotTheBus




----------



## novalax




----------



## littleghost

A really old song. I haven't heard it in forever, I don't remember anything that would make me even think of it. It's been stuck in my head on and off for about three days!






Oh, What a Night, by The Four Seasons.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Yoyoyoyo

For multiple days it's been Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...pPIVy4BoOOWRgynuk_tTyA&bvm=bv.139782543,d.amc


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cosmicslop

My 7 AM so far.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot

<3


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Fire on the mountain


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## slickyabra

Bonne Nouvelle par Natasha St-Pier


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## CallmeIshmael




----------



## ljubo




----------



## Gasper12

I can't get it outta my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Elvis Costello - Party Girl (too lazy to link)


----------



## Ai

So freaking catchy, and one of my favorite music videos of all time... :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## udit thakur




----------



## no subject




----------



## feels




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## funnynihilist

White Stripes - Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## littleghost

all the little who's down in whoville singing "Welcome Christmas"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

Somebody has a thread on here entitled "Should I stay or should I go".... so now that song is stuck in my head. Probably because they've been using it in a commercial lately so I'm used to hearing it. At least it got the Grinch's Whoville song out of the way. I think it's an improvement.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## doe deer

always


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Were




----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead - Sunrise

This song has the most stupid line the Dead ever wrote:

"I remember breezes from winds inside your body, keep me high"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01

"ain't nothing gonna break my stride, nobody gonna slow me down..oh no..gotta to keep on moving"

from an advert on TV


----------



## littleghost

I watched a video of clips on youtube from a show I've been watching. Looking forward to the season finale tonight. Now the background music is stuck in my head. I didn't even know it was One Direction until I just looked it up.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## twitchy666

*You like TV sound loud?*

don't think it's ever changed in my life
but might have, without remembering how, why or when

I have it quiet cos I hate human voice more than anything else in the world. Any word feels brutal to me. Mute for adverts.

News - never. I read. I see images & video. why someone waving hand over weather map? Blind people need talking?

Subtitles only occasionally when hours into a movie or documentary the sound out of their mouth doesn't contain any words.

I experiment flipping any drama of certain volume then muted. There is a case (many, hundreds) where what a person says has no words, just some sounds, and movement. Watch normal or muted flip shows me no point watching, but silence saves me from vocal social bombshellshock. Mute is more valuable. Lips popping about shows me the person doesn't know how to speak. Unmute = social white noise. Gameshow: mute.

I love music in movies! Wish there was a broadcast option to eliminate speech!

I like the titles scrolling to a nice tune, when nobody speaks √


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## littleghost

Last Christmas.... Ever since I heard that George Michael died on Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

"What's it to you" by Clay Walker
I won't bother trying to link it, only a serious country music fan would be interested.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Zatch




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ThatGuy11200




----------



## littleghost

I have a song stuck in my head I probably haven't heard in twenty years. I have no idea where it came from. I don't remember hearing it anywhere recently.


----------



## Toad Licker

^Great moldy oldie!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

Sometimes I hate this thread. I had a song stuck in my head last night and had forgotten about it... as soon as I saw this thread, I thought, oh, the song is gone.... and it immediately came back!

"I'm still standing" by Elton John... it was in the movie "SING" that I saw yesterday.


----------



## tea111red

that "i wanna be rich" song, lol.


----------



## Raies




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

this





Don't know where it came from, hadn't heard it in years.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

i accidentally clicked on this and listened to the whole thing (sounded familiar and amused me). now it's stuck in my head, lololol.

the video...lol


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Merkurial

Camouflage - Shine


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

Both of these. I keep getting them in my head, and they make it hard for me to sleep (my nephew makes me watch those shows when he's here). I don't know how kids who watch them everyday can sleep.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## littleghost

This was just in a show I was watching, and now it's stuck






My husband and I have this theory that the way to get rid of a song stuck in your head is to get it stuck in someone else's head. So if we have annoying song stuck in our head, we'll sing it to the other one until the song transfers. With some of the kids' songs we used to listen to, they were so infectious, you'd just start singing and the other one would say "no,no' and cover their ears because they knew it would get stuck. I'm hoping this gets stuck in someone else's head.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel

Not really a song but it is stuck in my head in a way.


----------



## tea111red

nin - star****ers inc.


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## tea111red

radioactive - the firm


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Limmy

it's catchy, okay?


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Ghossts




----------



## TryingMara

Cheap Thrills by Sia


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## masterof




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## QuietLabrador19

I figured it would be best not to post the music video


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## littleghost




----------



## Iced




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SparklingWater

out there- hunchback of notre dame

comfort eagle- cake

the entire sound of music catalog

anything, anything- dramarama


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Niji

I don't even understand what he's saying


----------



## Were




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Itari

Kevin001 said:


>


Crisp :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Itari said:


> Crisp :heart


Ofc


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Were




----------



## Kevin001

Kinda hits home....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Heiken

Every Night in My Dreams.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Nooo!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Condition of Keegan

117 from Halo 4

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## ZombieIcecream

*swoon*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## May19




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ogloko

of mice & men - the depths


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Euripides




----------



## tea111red

space lord - monster magnet ...lol


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arbre




----------



## I Beethoven




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## konas8




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmetterling

Vera Lynn - _We'll Meet Again_


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Mountains by Hans Zimmer


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TryingMara

Road Less Traveled by Lauren Alaina


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream

Super catchy. great beat. Shame Nirvana ripped off the riff. -_-


----------



## ZombieIcecream

Toad Licker said:


>


Really thought the blonde girl was Claire (Grimes) for a sec. eeek


----------



## ZombieIcecream

why hello, nostalgia.


----------



## ZombieIcecream




----------



## estse




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

Ed Sheeran's "Shape of You" is so damn catchy.


----------



## Kevin001

Wrongwolfe said:


> Ed Sheeran's "Shape of You" is so damn catchy.


Omg yes! Lol. I came here to post this song. :laugh: I'm hooked now haha.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

making plans for nigel by xtc has been in and out of my head all day.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Schmetterling

_"Barco a Venus"_
Mecano


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## 0blank0

They're the best


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Cashel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## slickyabra




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi

Vivaldi-Winter. We watched Julia Fischer's video at the beginning of the last semester's last lesson and it gets stuck on my head at times since then.


----------



## probably offline

so good


----------



## SparklingWater

Seven Nation Army


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arthur Pendragon




----------



## CarpeLibrum

Donnie Trumpet & the Social Experiment - Sunday Candy "Short Film"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SFC01




----------



## hayes




----------



## JackNJ

Better by Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Damn I love this song so much....stuck in my head lol....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Rhythm is gonna get you - Gloria Estefan


----------



## hayes




----------



## Kevin001

Still hooked on this...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SuperMetroid

_Love Like Blood_ by Killing Joke.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShatteredGlass

The lyrics are far from amazing, but DAMN this song is great anyway. It has an uplifting, hopeful charm about it. Very nice.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

I've been listening (and this song a lot for the past few days. Its strange watching the music video again for the first time in years realizing that I am now older than the ages they were in this music video (early 20's). But the nostalgia effect also happens and transports me into feeling like I'm that 13 year old who loved this band again. So then it makes me still feel like the band members I'm watching in the video are older than me. The older I get the more I think memories are about how something made you feel, and that feeling never changes, even though the details get fuzzier as you get older. Like that's nostalgia for you. Time goes by so fast now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## f1ora




----------



## karenw

Livin it up - Level 42


----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Valley




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## missamr




----------



## alienjunkie

blue monday by new order


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Styx - Too much time on my hands


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## konas8




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TryingMara

Hold Back the River - James Bay


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Wanderlust26

Darkthrone - Bad Attitude

****, it sounds so good. It's the theme song of my life at the moment.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## A Void Ant

The slow theme from Gladiator (2000). It's a good piece. Probably making me sad though.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Twilightforce

Purple rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Arthur Pendragon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel

It has been the past few days actually. :um


----------



## flyingMint




----------



## Kevin001

Yep obsessed with this song.....


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose

Thunder, feel the thunder
Lightning and the thunder
Thunder, feel the thunder
Lightning and the thunder
Thunder, thunder
Thunder

:crying::grin2::crying:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

James Taylor - Angry Blues


----------



## Ja09

When Somebody Loved Me by Sarah Maclachlan


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

Great video to go with it also.


----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## EmyMax

KoRn - Make Me Bad





Ah, the memories......
Thanks to this spot, I began obsessed with Korn in September 2000.
I already knew them since late 1998, thanks to MTV ("Freak On A Leash" always had great videoplay on TV).
But it wasn't after this song that I began a huge fan of them.
To this day, they're still my favorite band.


----------



## AstroHamsta

*ALL DAY EVERY DAY*


----------



## AstroHamsta

AstroHamsta said:


> *ALL DAY EVERY DAY*


Oops. A couple of letters of the Youtube URL was cut off.


----------



## EmyMax




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Favorite song....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

I'm Still Standing - Elton John


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## 8888




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Alpha Tauri

I am Moana (Song of the Ancestors)


----------



## chessman6500

The Adventures of Pete & Pete


----------



## chessman6500

This is Gene Woods speaking for Tattletales

A Mark Goodson- Bill Todman Production


----------



## chessman6500




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## UTTXxX

*These songs were*

Pieces - Sum 41, Anthem of Our Dying Day - Story Of The Year, and I'm Not Okay [I promise] - My Chemical Romance. >


----------



## hayes




----------



## chessman6500




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SunFlower2011

Dream On by Travis Cormier - 




So much passion, it's unbelievable.


----------



## twitchy666

*Birdsong twittering in trees, bushes outside*

where did that word come from? Hymn?
walk awkward? ding dong

when I wake

honking goose when I go any of 3 rivers

they check me out, bowing, inspecting me up & down, like worship

waddle on land, swim so lovely, and fly hugely! Canadians!

no human voice! I prefer a gong to any _~'(s)ong'~?_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TryingMara

Find Out Who Your Friends Are - Tracy Lawrence, Tim McGraw & Kenny Chesney


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

The Greatest - Sia


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Greys0n

Linkin Park - Good Goodbye


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## BeyondRedemption




----------



## yosef

lies - chvrches


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## dragonfruit

pLasterbrain: Model Shanghai


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream

:]


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ZombieIcecream

:3


----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gebo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Maslow




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## gthopia94




----------



## gthopia94

Man in the Box-Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## kivi




----------



## 2Milk

Bring your love baby I can bring my shame. 
Bring the drugs baby I can bring my pain. :cry


----------



## peebless19

Whatever Lola Wants
By Sarah Vaughan

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lil Boosie - Watch My Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ourwater




----------



## truant




----------



## Greys0n

The Neighbourhood - baby came home


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 8888




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Archer456




----------



## Typhoid Mary

The Captain of Her Heart, because it was referenced in a book I was reading this afternoon.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Squirrelevant

I think it's the memorable bassline and the ever-relevant theme.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Yep favorite song right now.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## ourwater




----------



## nietzschemami

pokemon theme song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shy Anxious Dreamer

Private Life by Oingo Boingo :-3

funny song yet story of my life xD


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Memories of Silence

I haven't heard these for a while, so I don't know why they're in my head:


----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hayes




----------



## kezey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## estse




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Hollo




----------



## LilMeRich

'Call Me' by Hidden Groove.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## ourwater




----------



## Hollo




----------



## TryingMara

You Broke Up With Me - Walker Hayes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TryingMara

Broken Halos - Chris Stapleton


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't think I heard it anywhere.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## gamerguy13

*A Song of Ice and Fire -- Game of Thrones Theme*


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Scooby Doo trap remix theme. Had it stuck in my head for awhile. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TwerkinForTalos




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Hollo




----------



## lostx00xsoul




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## catcharay




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Radiohead - Idioteque

I've had this song stuck in my head today, yesterday, and the night before that.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## f1ora




----------



## estse




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot

Love this song <3


----------



## Hollo




----------



## cat001




----------



## lostx00xsoul

Repeat, Repeat, Repeat!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Hollo




----------



## estse




----------



## Slhur

this song kinda helps with my anxiety and its stuck in my head thought of sharing it might make someone feel better.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Karsten

When the Night Comes Falling From the Sky - Bob Dylan.

It's such a great song lyrically, but sounds pretty dreadful with the synthesizers and background singers. Definitely wouldn't recommend it to anyone who wasn't already very familiar with Bob to begin with.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicslop

I want to live in this song.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot

<3


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Alpha Tauri

Thunder, feel the thunder BUM BUM BUM
Lightning, then the thunder (thunder) 
Thunder, feel the thunder BU-BU BUM BUM BUM
Lightning, then the thunder 
Thunder 
Thunder 
Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Oceanid Anchoress

Grinning like a Cheshire cat! :grin2:

Ship's captain Cher singing and dancing freely--and live--the year after the USS Missouri was transformed into a museum exhibit. Although she is dressed rather more modestly than in the famous music video, which featured her incredible one-piece "V" bathing suit.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

Such a good song. *dances in a car*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

Don't know why this song popped in my head because I hadn't heard it in years. Pretty good chorus.


----------



## Cett

ace of base - I saw the sign


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Flint




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Du87

Magic Number by De La Soul. 3 ft. high and rising is a great album.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Fuerza Mexico !*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sus y




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Charmed2Too

Since this has been my earworm of the day, I'm trying to tell myself to look at it as a "Seize the day" message, which might be a stretch. I'm very frustrated with myself right now because I've continued to mess up my life and can't seem to break the cycle.

There's No Way Out of Here - David Gilmour








Yer Blues said:


>


I'm feeling it. I've always liked Collective Soul's "The World I Know." I realize it's kind of a generic choice, because it definitely has gotten more airplay, but I'm drawn to music with melancholy, haunting violins.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## stellabelly

Would you dance if I asked you to dance?
Would you run and never look back?
Would you cry if you saw me crying?
Would you save my soul tonight?

Guess you Know these lines...


----------



## Slickster001

Star World by Two Steps From Hell


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Crisigv

I've had the Superman theme going in my head for hours.


----------



## funnynihilist

All day it was Van Morrison's Fair Play


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## nobleson

what ive done - linkin park


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Nirvana - On a Plane

"Love myself,
Better than you,
I know that it's wrong,
But what can I do"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## mt moyt




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Frank Zappa - Pick Me, I'm Clean


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## snarygyder

"Crawling Back To You" - Tom Petty


----------



## Greys0n

Poets of the Fall - carnival of rust


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bad Suns - Cardiac Arrest

Pretty catchy song.


----------



## Mrs Robot

<3


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlt18

MCR- Welcome to the Black Parade


----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

R.I.P Gord


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Noah Cyrus - Again

This song is addicting.


----------



## pied vert

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Noah Cyrus - Again
> 
> This song is addicting.


hey PurplePeopleEater, dont eat me!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

pied vert said:


> hey PurplePeopleEater, dont eat me!


Haha, I won't. xD


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## IcedOver

I watched this years ago and wasn't impressed, but watching it the other day I really noticed the music.


----------



## funnynihilist

Van Morrison - And It Stoned Me


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## twitchy666

*Liam Lynch*

neighbours above me

not all 16 years I've lived here

last 5 or 10 years they've been up there

better world before before everyone else moved in

we were a great trio - those above and below
plus the ones behind, so a quattro

pleasant apartment life then.. not anymore

music has no words for me. hearing decades of supermarket, highway radio, all town open windows... horriblest tune ever heard Liam Lynch. negative tone, I can only compose my own articlature of old hag, Kenneth Williams.. you.. been served? those with worship for human voice need culling. hung from knees & roasted


----------



## Yer Blues

twitchy666 said:


> music has no words for me. hearing decades of supermarket, highway radio, all town open windows... horriblest tune ever heard Liam Lynch. negative tone, I can only compose my own articlature of old hag, Kenneth Williams.. you.. been served? those with worship for human voice need culling. hung from knees & roasted


Now, now, no need for roasting people. I recommend steaming them in a sauna.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

That Ed Sheeran "shape of you" song (don't know what it's called). It's stuck in my head not because I like it, but because I loathe it. Unfortunately I heard it at restaurants yesterday and today. I had the way his voice sounds, but more than that, the backing track which sounds like cell phone tones or something. Just dreadful.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas

not exactly this version but it is this song


----------



## AmberLarson

Post Malone - Rockstar ft. 21 Savage


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Overdrive

Stuck deep.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Felidae

The Criminal Minds intro.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scaptain




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## RyanIsNerdy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*anna nalick - wreck of the day (acoustic)*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

The Cure - Harold and Joe


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mrs Robot




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

My favorite song right now...feels


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wrong Galaxy




----------



## Evelin N




----------



## Evelin N




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## misumena




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why. I must have heard it today and forgotten.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## riverbird

Every so often this song will randomly pop into my head and stick around.


----------



## Kevin001

riverbird said:


> Every so often this song will randomly pop into my head and stick around.


:O

When I didn't want to live anymore I always used to watch his story video. Guy accepted death like no other.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## estse




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## quietRiot10

The Chain - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611

Help. (Also, RIP John Peel)


----------



## Rhythmbat

oh boy...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

Them feels...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Miley Cyrus - Dooo It

I can't help but like this song. Guess that's an unpopular opinion.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Wren611




----------



## suleymanyaman

Poets of the Fall - Brighter than the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## 0589471

That Havana song they play 100x on the radio. My co-workers have the radio on all day and it's one of those songs that sticks to your brain. Agh.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Counting Crows - Round Here*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## funnynihilist

Gram Parsons - Return Of The Grievous Angel


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Queen - Bicycle Race

xD


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wontbehereforlong4356

Window to Nowhere by Angra

Thank you, Cinema Snob.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Wren611




----------



## maralb




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

I watched part of a special on Frank Sinatra's career the other day, and now some of his songs are buzzing around in my head. In particular, it's "It Was a Very Good Year", which I turn into "Bad Year", because it was indeed a very bad year.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP*


----------



## Memories of Silence

It won't go away, and it's annoying me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Barakiel

Bella ciao,
Bella ciao,
Bella
Ciao! Ciao! Ciao!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

A couple days ago this song popped in my head for absolutely no reason. I hadn't heard it or thought about Live in several years.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## SFC01

Beautiful. On acid, in the summer on the park, heavenly

:love


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Wren611




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Johnny Walker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb

oleee


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## discopotato




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ionarevamp

You and Me by Lifehouse, but I can't post the link yet


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001

Them feels ugh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## f1ora

theres a feeling of freedom but emptiness

i want to find the video's aesthetics cute or nostalgic but im more creeped out by it.


----------



## memyselfandi3699

thewall said:


> I love this cover, but seriously MAKE IT STOP!!!!


"When I think about you I touch myself.." ummm...huh!??

Choir teacher seems pretty cool but maybe replace "touch myself" with "hug myself" or something..

Anyone agree??


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Crisigv

I hear it once, and now it's been stuck in my head for over a week.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Javuri

Toad Licker said:


>


Love this song!

Mega Drive - NARC has been playing in my head today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Thrown Down - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

Why, it's one of my favorite songs from a great band.


----------



## SFC01




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kzeezahid

Makhaul Akhil Mann


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## hayes




----------



## arnolda

shape of my hurt


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Jisela

take on me by a-ha ?? lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## 0589471

Of course, pertaining to my situation, this _would_ get stuck in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## riverbird




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AlisaSnow

Bad Day by Daniel Powter


----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SASer213504




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## vela




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Fun Spirit

Petey Pablo: "Vibrate" {Unclean version}


----------



## Daxi004

I don't know the name of it!! It's been in my head one time before

Theres no lyrics
There is a synth who kinda sounds like a robot-synth or mosquito

And it sounds like this

Eyeyeyey Eyeyeyey Eyeyeyey Eyeyeyey Eyeyeyey

In a melody

It's similar in some ways to the song 'You' with Gold panda, but it's not as happy as I feel the song 'You' are 
And it has faster bpm than 'You'...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## BorisA

Yello - Oh Yeah


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## helpless

"Patches" by Clarence Carter.


----------



## vela




----------



## truant




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## unemployment simulator

<3 it :nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## helpless

Woody Wookpecker singing that Kelloggs Rice Crispies "pops pops the muscles up on everyone."

Can't get it out of my head.

It's so stupd.

How could eating Kelloggs Rice Crispies possibly pop muscles up on anybody?


----------



## Daxi004




----------



## Red2N

Fk knows why, never seen The Jungle Book.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

A new "Spawn" movie was announced. Never read the comics or watched the original, but this song from the soundtrack rules. Be patient until 1:50.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

They should of used the original melody though, this is too upbeat but glad the video finally came out .


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

I've been way too amused by somber or menacing minor key songs that have been put into a major key. And upbeat songs that have taken a dark turn into a minor key. I can't get them outta my head. I need a couple as a ringtone or alarm.

_*BE *_ Worry, _*DON'T *_Happy






And Darth Vader's major-key redemption theme. A commenter said, "I imagine Darth Vader skipping through a field of flowers"... :lol


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

This ELP song has been stuck in my head the past few days.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Tomatmacka




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## Alpha Tauri

I'd Come For You by Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_This moment in time
This moment defined_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas

this one:


----------



## greentea33




----------



## Red2N

The outro in particular unfortunately.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Wren611




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Potter_Logic_Yep

Girls Like You by Maroon 5 ft. Cardi B


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Raies




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CaptainQuirk1

Kid Cudi & Kanye West - Reborn


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SFC01




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

Purple Haze (No relation to the Jimi Hendrix song) by Groove Armada, Nappy Roots & Red Rat. I find the first 25 seconds of the song annoying (maybe even the first 35, until it really starts to jam), so when I downloaded the mp3, I clipped that part. ✂ &#127926; :grin2: &#128077; The video is really cool, with the animated shadows following him. No purple, though...


----------



## CharmedOne

IcedOver said:


> Don't Hug Me, I'm Scared


That video's delightfully dark. &#129315; I'd forgotten all about that one!



Toad Licker said:


> Supertramp, etc...


Those Supertramp, Mungo Jerry, and Dr. Hook songs each really have... well... a hook! So infectious! Especially In the Summertime because... well... summer.

I was going to post a cover of a Cranberries song in here, but opted for another song stuck in my head, until I scrolled up and saw you'd posted one from the Cranberries. I love this cover. Delores O'Riordan was going to reprise her vocals on Zombie with Bad Wolves, but died the night she agreed to do it. &#128549; The video is such a moving tribute to her -- re-enacting parts of her original video.


----------



## NotFullyHere

I'm really digging this one, right now!


----------



## Toad Licker

CharmedOne said:


> That video's delightfully dark. &#55358;&#56611; I'd forgotten all about that one!
> 
> Those Supertramp, Mungo Jerry, and Dr. Hook songs each really have... well... a hook! So infectious! Especially In the Summertime because... well... summer.
> 
> I was going to post a cover of a Cranberries song in here, but opted for another song stuck in my head, until I scrolled up and saw you'd posted one from the Cranberries. I love this cover. Delores O'Riordan was going to reprise her vocals on Zombie with Bad Wolves, but died the night she agreed to do it. &#55357;&#56869; The video is such a moving tribute to her -- re-enacting parts of her original video.


I got this video in my suggestions the day it was put up on YouTube. I love it, if only Dolores could have sang her part on it. :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Greys0n

Enter Shikari - Meltdown


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

You Know Me - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gerard1

sparrow-tom odell


----------



## discopotato




----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


>


Looks like something out of Twin Peaks.


----------



## birddookie

Suchness said:


> Looks like something out of Twin Peaks.


Agreed definitely a Twin Peaks vibe to it. Song is also catchy, but I don't know if I would want to be her boyfriend or not after that song. lol

One for me The need you part can get on the nerves but the tune is catchy for me.


----------



## Stewart Akinyemi

Sweet dreams


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Vip3r




----------



## discopotato

Suchness said:


> Looks like something out of Twin Peaks.


----------



## Suchness

discopotato said:


>


I love Twin Peaks. One of my fav shows.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 969033




----------



## 969033




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## OmegaRobot

digital by stone sour
can't post link cause I'm too new


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## karenw

Something Beautiful - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## Zatch

J.Cole - Kevin's Heart


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## coeur_brise

Tus desprecios ... (via Selena obsession)
"No te imaginas cuanto me duele. Querete tanto y tu ya no me quierresssss!" :cry


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## MCHB

wtf is up with all the evolution of dance videos lol


----------



## Nekobasu

Wow everyone posting that dance video, you all been hacked?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## harrison

No more Harry Highpants and impressive hair.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 968735

Jojo's bizarre adventure opening 1 gets stuck in my head. Sono chino hase wae


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is an example of Muslim Qawwali music. found this a few weeks ago.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

That vibe


----------



## Kevin001

No rush just want to take your time....


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scintilla

.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Taaylah




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

He's so much better live and I feel so lucky to have seen him recently. Heard this and teared up a bit at the concert.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## probably offline




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Who wakes up to a Ricky Martin song in their head first thing in the morning?
<-------- She did today
All this time I thought he was saying 
"Will You Be My Lover?"
I was singing "Will you be my lover"
Blah


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## coeur_brise

Not sure how I feel about this:


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cosmicKitten




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Edwirdd




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Cascades

coeur_brise said:


> Not sure how I feel about this:


That performance was so good, they did a great job covering that song


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Taaylah

I started listening to this ironically, but now I can't stop singing it (the girl's part in particular). I'm ashamed.






WhooOoOOo do yoU think yoU arE :lol :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3stacks

Man this is always stuck in my head


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Kinable




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Mur




----------



## Saffron

Right now it's that Rita Ora - Let You Love Me song and it's driving me insane!!!


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## JerryAndSports




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon

I was at the gym and this song was played. I can't get it out of my mind. Not that I don't like it though.


----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why, because I haven't heard it for a while.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Toad Licker said:


>


 I definitely remember this one! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## TryingMara

Do You Know by Robyn


----------



## Ekardy

For the last 3 hours I swear T_T it won't leave my brain. :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

_Shinin' down on me
Shinin' down on me
Shinin' down on me
Bright as the sun
Shinin' down on me
Shinin' down on me
Shinin' down on me
__ Bright as the sun_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

_I like it like that
Yeah baby_
_I like it like that_
_ I like it like that
__I got soul, I got soul_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## rockyraccoon

What an incredibly haunting yet beautiful voice and cover. I can't get his voice out of my mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

rockyraccoon said:


> What an incredibly haunting yet beautiful voice and cover. I can't get his voice out of my mind.


Yes, I love this version too.


----------



## rockyraccoon

@twytarn I love it when rockers do acoustic guitar songs. It almost seems to me it is that much personal to them to play that way. It's like they are searching for something, and we may never know what it is, yet whatever is they are searching for they share it with us through their music. Glad you love it to


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

wash it all away by five finger death punch, lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams

Soap - Melanie Martinez


----------



## latincoffee




----------



## Marko3

Well, I can't get enough of the piano version of the classic Renai Cirulation.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## latincoffee




----------



## scooby

I have to find a new song to get stuck before I go to bed, or else I'm stuck with Snow - Informer






Plz, no.


----------



## Cili

Loves


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fun Spirit

Every time I play this song I end up automatically copying her arm gesture without me being aware of it. I never done this with any other song. Maybe it is a subconscious response from my heart. I'm not sure. I just find it strange that I am copying her arms.

_Sent from Mars using Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Raies

?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Melaniee

Theme song from drake and josh


----------



## SparklingWater

Sweet dreams-Beyonce


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Karsten




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

For some reason this song was in a dream I woke up from just now. Not that I'm complaining, it's a great song that I love. I was walking down the street with this playing.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Xemnas




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

songs by that band called Ghost.


----------



## Solomoon

Good vibes


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Blossomfluffy

Earth song - MJ


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## nancysamuel

Naruto theme song.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime

I don't know really, someone has to pull it out so I can see what it is.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## NobodyWasHere

Even though I finished season 1 of The Sinner, this song is still stuck in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

I haven't heard it for a while, but it's in my head somehow:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PCGamer

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

_Special like you
A star like you_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

All of the songs that are in my head are stuck there all the time.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon

The song and video have grown on me. The choreography is slightly goofy but it works and fits the theme.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Perkins

Metallica - Damage Incorporated

I need to get back into listening to them more often again. I used to be obsessed.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## PandaBearx




----------



## tea111red

whatever - godsmack


----------



## tea111red

awake - godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Nothing really bothers her. She just wants to love herself.


----------



## tea111red

Musicfan69 said:


>


now "Dr. Feelgood," lol.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Musicfan

tea111red said:


> now "Dr. Feelgood," lol.


In school my friends and I performed in costume to a play along of Dr Feelgood at a dance talent show. Got many cheers and was fun.

This song has some awesome guitar work:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

I've never viewed The Beach Boys as anything other than wallpaper, but I heard one of their songs the other day and listened to a couple others more closely, and they have a couple interesting things going on. I guess this song was revolutionary as far as how it was produced.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ekardy

(I want that guitar)


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## 0589471

"I Think I'm Paranoid" - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## truant

Is it normal to play this on repeat for hours at a time?


----------



## kesker

truant said:


> Is it normal to play this on repeat for hours at a time?


My day is officially not lost. Everything up to this viewing has been bunk. Thank you. And yes, it *IS* normal.


----------



## kesker




----------



## truant

kesker said:


> My day is officially not lost. Everything up to this viewing has been bunk. Thank you. And yes, it *IS* normal.


If I can help even one person find Chicken Man, it will all have been worth it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@truant

I haven't listened to much Evelyn Evelyn music, but I checked them out years ago briefly because I like Amanda Palmer's other projects (Dresden Dolls + her solo stuff.)


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## truant

Persephone The Dread said:


> @truant
> 
> I haven't listened to much Evelyn Evelyn music, but I checked them out years ago briefly because I like Amanda Palmer's other projects (Dresden Dolls + her solo stuff.)


Amanda Palmer is pretty interesting. I'm not actually terribly familiar with her stuff, though. That Evelyn Evelyn song is great, though. And I love stop-motion animation.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Persephone The Dread

truant said:


> Amanda Palmer is pretty interesting. I'm not actually terribly familiar with her stuff, though. That Evelyn Evelyn song is great, though. And I love stop-motion animation.


It's a bit more punky/heavier than Evelyn Evelyn (I will try not to spam too many videos and stick to a few no 5 is too many I basically failed):


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I'm also parodying it since it's stuck in my head. They had it at the end of Mad Men's episode too that's one of the reasons I keep remembering it cause it stroke me in the context of the episode. Another one is somebody important likes this singer and plays this song


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## scooby

Ive had this stuck in my head for literally a week, after some lady walked down the corridor I was sitting in, while full out singing this song loudly without caring about who could hear her. It was so impressive to me.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why I have this in my head.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

My mum hasn't played this for a few weeks, so I don't know how I got it in my head:


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence

I keep getting this song in my head even though I haven't played the game for a while:


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Help! Get it out of my head!


----------



## wmu'14

Elton John - Crocodile Rock & Rocket Man


----------



## wmu'14

Yer Blues said:


> Help! Get it out of my head!


Oooh i've had that one too. It's the best!


----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## SparklingWater

I want the world
I want the whole world
I want to lock it all up in my pocket
It's my bar of chocolate
Give it to me
Now!
I want today
I want tomorrow
I want to wear 'em like braids in my hair
And I don't want to share 'em
I want a party with room fulls of laughter
Ten thousand tons of ice cream
And if I don't get the things I am after
I'm going to scream!
I want the works
I want the whole works
Presents and prizes and sweets and surprises
Of all shapes and sizes
And now
Don't care how
I want it now
Don't care how
I want it now


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker

^Awesome, love that one.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Kevin001

RIP Wish people would just hang in there.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cloudydreams

rituals rita ora


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Nelly Furtado - Maneater 

This used to be my jam when it came out for months. Lol They've been playing it at work. Still like the song, though mainly for the beat and her voice.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## TheFighterStillRemains

"My Backwards Walk" by Frightened Rabbit

The first verse's lyrics are why it's looping in my head.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## twitchy666

which utensil is jammed inna yer blenda 4NOW??


----------



## andy1984

twitchy666 said:


> which utensil is jammed inna yer blenda 4NOW??


I was interested to see what you listen to, but you didnt post a song :crying:


----------



## Memories of Silence

My niece hasn't been watching anything but this show all week, so I've heard this a lot.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## rdrr




----------



## hayes




----------



## funnynihilist

Elvis Costello - King Of America

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## BeautyandRage

Chelsea Hotel


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## twitchy666

*Liam Lynch*

Whatever

too mighty depressive! YOU, YOU, YOU... regret & you too and more you?

like a jackhammer

ghoul of mind, heard everywhere all my life? Every supermarket, every moment,
cars on flyover when i on bike... neighbours above. they start it off, triggered by their mood? while i'm typing?


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## K_W1991

Scatman, I can’t remember who it’s by though xD


----------



## love is like a dream

2005


----------



## TopShelfHeart




----------



## Musicfan




----------



## Harveykinkle

"You look down on me but you don't look down on me at all." Really like that lyric.


----------



## TopShelfHeart

__
https://soundcloud.com/kerinicolemusic%2Fease-troye-sivan-keri-nicole


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Memories of Silence

I heard this today because it was on a mixed CD I made for my dad once, and I found it yesterday.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Counting Crows - Colorblind


----------



## Musicfan




----------



## karenw

Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Madonna


----------



## bottleofblues

Love this live version.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## funnynihilist

The Kinks - Muswell Hillbilly


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Shyy22

Pokémon theme song


----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Thanks Trailer Park Boys.


----------



## coeur_brise

This one song called middle aged whre. I dunno why I like it. Its so hc, even though I'm not punk in the least bit.

This one is cool though and I only ever find these things through others: enjoy






Kids need to hear this. Esp today.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## IcedOver

I've never heard of this group but found these on YouTube while looking for covers. Pretty damn catchy and well done, and the "Hooked" cover is better than the previous versions. I'm not sure if they do these covers ironically, but these people are the definition of hipsters. The girl is really cute, though.


----------



## Kamikaze

Boy I'm sippin' tea in yo hood, what the **** is up you buttercup? 8)


----------



## Cyberus

&#128064;

No but seriously,
Africa by Toto, enjoying this earworm for 2 years already.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## IcedOver

Another decent cover by this crew, better than the insufferable original.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence

I've had this in my head for most of today:


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## IcedOver

I really like the use of drum and bass in this cover. It's way better than the original. Nataly Dawn is unbelievably gorgeous in this clip too.


----------



## hayes




----------



## Richard Pawgins




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Noca

Keeps showing up on Spotify playlists and it's got stuck in my head now.


----------



## Yer Blues

RIP Neil


----------



## hayes




----------



## Yer Blues

Get out of my head!


----------



## hayes




----------



## Doraemun




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## StayLovelyB

Feeling Whitney by Post Malone
"Show no emotion against your coding, just act as hard as you can, you don't need a friend, boy you're the man"


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## Memories of Silence

This song has been getting in my head everyday for about the last week, which is weird because I haven't listened to it or heard it anywhere, and it usually starts at about 5:00 PM (it's already there now at 10:30 AM).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## D'avjo

For some reason


----------



## Memories of Silence

I haven't even listened to this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## hayes




----------



## Snoozy Times

Born To Be Alive - Patrick Hernandez


----------



## IcedOver

Check out this piece of score from _Under the Silver Lake_. Not a very good movie, but this has a nice theme that is basically a ripoff of "Mysteries of Love" from _Blue Velvet_.


----------



## Karsten

Such a damn good album. This song has been stuck in my head for days.


----------



## funnynihilist

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## kesker




----------



## Milco

Underrated masterpiece, and incredibly catchy


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## burgerchuckie

I want you to want me (Laci Kaye Booth version)


----------



## cafune




----------



## Karsten




----------



## hayes

_These are the works of man
This is the sum of our ambition
It would make a prison of my life
If you became another's wife​_


----------



## Elle Knight

Stay together, you make me better
And I say that I would be there through it all,
Come whatever, it doesnt matter,
I’ll follow you anywhere you go.


----------



## Evo1114




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## cafune

to you, mitski? any day.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## IcedOver

From _Dancer in the Dark_:


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Danny Elfman - Breakfast Machine

😂 Was stuck in my head for hours. lol...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cafune

i'm surprised by how much i enjoy their sound.


----------



## Karsten

Only one thing I did wrong

Stayed in Mississippi a day too long


----------



## cafune

just hummin' away, 'god only knows what i'd be without you'


----------



## burgerchuckie

Carly Rae Jepsen- Cry


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## hateliving




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## IcedOver

I had the channel tuned in when this started yesterday. Haven't heard this in a few years. I'd like to try to play it on my keyboard.


----------



## cafune

please, please, please just let them change my way


----------



## D'avjo

Come on Sisters

I do like a bit of Azalea Banks to be honest!


----------



## cafune

i got reeeEEeeEEEal love babyyyy


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## cafune




----------



## coeur_brise

At my most beautiful- REM. Such a gem.


----------



## cafune

i am having a power ballads moment.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## cafune

i light all the candles
cut flowers for all my rooms
i care for myself the way i used to care about you
i call from underwater
when you've outgrown a lover 
the whole world knows but you

so fond of lorde.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## cafune

how satisfying would it actually be to burn the whole house down lmao


----------



## cafune

sssSaAAAaaavage LLLllllooOOOve 
did somebody did somebody
break your heart

did i just make an impromptu tiktok in my kitchen? yes. am i ashamed? also yes.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## CopadoMexicano




----------



## zkv

One for guys who've dealt with a ***** girlfriend:




The first album is their best to my taste. Love the dirty guitar. And when he blows her off in the end it's so satisfying.

And one for the gals who've dealt with abusive boyfriends:




Heaven help ya I'm telling the truth
Heaven help ya she's coming for you
Heaven help ya the girl likes to fight
Afraid of nothing and she carries a knife

Hell to the yes.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Puscifer - Apocalyptical


All day, this song with the weird music video has been stuck in my head. 🤣 Not a bad song, though.


----------



## Barakiel

Do what you want 'cause a pirate is free,

You are a pirate!


----------



## kurtzouma

just the way you are by Bruno Mars.


----------



## Myosr

:roll:roll


----------



## kesker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## coeur_brise

Just some oldies


----------



## finolamartin1999

If I Ever Lose My Faith In You by Sting


----------



## Memories of Silence

This, and I don't know why:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ My sister loved that song back in the day. I remember hearing it over and over and over. :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## ErikS36

I love the first three of the four songs. The fourth I'm not familiar with - and I don't like the way its performed in this video. "Abbey Road" is an unreleased song from the Pele era that was only performed once on a radio broadcast in 1996 and once in concert in 2005. I'm not that familiar with it yet but I love the sound of it. I wish it would be released commercially. I love "A Case Of You" and "Landslide".


----------



## Memories of Silence

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


This is in my head now, and I haven't even played the game.


----------



## Memories of Silence

This is one of my niece's favourite songs.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## TheyWillJudgeMe

xylo - yes & no


----------



## john.myles

I've had _Trouble_ by Lindsey Buckingham (1981) playing off and on in my mind for about the last 3 or 4 days. I hear it and it takes me back to late childhood/early teens, where, for reasons I do actually understand, I feel wonder and sadness at the same time. The '80s.


----------



## Fixxer

Not bad that 4 strings guitar. I thought it was a bass. Some "weird" tunings etc. led me there.


----------



## kesker




----------



## 10k

Black - pearl jam


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence

Another song my dad has been listening to.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Silent Memory said:


> Another song my dad has been listening to.


Your old man has good taste in the oldies :grin2:


----------



## hayes




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2oP63SxbcY


 Nice!


----------



## buggy

Fixxer said:


>


Love all the music from this game

*you're in my head - moow* is in my head, ironically, though I do not mind at all since I love this song.


----------



## Fixxer

buggy said:


> Love all the music from this game
> 
> *you're in my head - moow* is in my head, ironically, though I do not mind at all since I love this song.


I think I actrually posted the wrong video here. lol
Anyway, that soundtrack is amazing. While I never played much of Mario 64, I do enjoy seeing how it's built and all the magic Nintendo puts in their games. It really is a classic game and one I'd play, rather than one I just want to see parts of and move on. I probably will water later videos fro mthe same user, Siccooper. He owns a game store but lately, he did his first playthrough and he does it great IMO.

And I guess that's the song you meant..


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## IcedOver

I've never viewed _Top Gun_ but caught the trailer to the sequel in the theater, and it had a piece of theme which was pretty sweet, from the original.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## MCHB




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Myosr

I hate how I get addicted to this stupid stuff 











:'D






posted this one before:


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## alwaysrunning




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don't know why this is in my head, but it is:


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## johnfred01




----------



## IcedOver

I've been listening to some Led Zeppelin recently, and I haven't been able to get this riff out of my head for the last five days.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Fever Dream

WandaVision spoilers...


* *


----------



## johnfred01




----------



## Myosr

this song

ahhhh -___-






oh no 

oh no 

oh no nononono


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence

I woke up with this in my head. I don’t know why:


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Noimportant




----------



## Noimportant

Memories of Silence said:


> I woke up with this in my head. I don’t know why:


I had not heard that song in ages. I listened to a few tracks of that game, on Zophar.net, but anyway. Nice!!


----------



## hayes




----------



## Tymes Rhymes




----------



## harrison




----------



## firelight

Antidote to the depressing music I usually listen to.


----------



## hayes




----------



## IcedOver

I'm considering going to this movie _The Sparks Brothers_ which is in theaters. It's about a band I've never heard of. Usually I will know a music artist's name even if I'm not familiar with their music, but not these guys. Apparently they have a cult following. I'm not too big on most of their songs I've listened to except for this one which will get lodged in your head for days.


----------



## either/or

I've had these two songs stuck in my head all week for some reason.


----------



## Sainnot

Typa way lil Wayne dedication 5. Not that I remember all the lyrics, it’s too long for that.


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## hayes




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## IcedOver

I love the piano in this.


----------



## christacat




----------



## Humesday

I don't know how I feel about this song being stuck in my head, given ...uh... Varg's past and beliefs.


----------



## SilentLyric

and I said, what about, breakfest at tiffanys...


----------



## Humesday

So good


----------



## christacat




----------



## coeur_brise

Everytime by britney. I can relate.


----------



## christacat




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## christacat




----------



## CarpeLibrum

*Your Love - The Outfield (Walkman rock cover)*

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## pillbugger

I've had quite the handful of her songs playing in my PC for a long while now. Could it be that I have always been a fan of her? ...I don't think so. I like her earlier playful stuff but I haven't really listened to her newer stuff. I guess I am more of an appreciator. This song in particular is making me yearnful for various reasons and needs to get out of my head. ...I miss the color green and going on adventures.


----------



## coeur_brise

I've been crying


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## hauntedbyreality

Maybe it won't get out of my head since I'm broke lol


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Humesday




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## Tetragammon

It's infuriating when I wake up with random pop song lyrics stuck in my head. Today it was a song I don't even know the name of, or who wrote it... But the chorus was absolutely stuck up in my brain.



> I started singing bye-bye, Miss American Pie
> Drove my Chevy to the levee
> But the levee was dry
> Them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye
> Singing, "This'll be the day that I die"
> This will be the day that I die


American Pie by Don McLean apparently? From 1972, yikes. I don't even know how that got into my head; did they play it in "Stranger Things" at some point, maybe? Sounds like a damn Christian song too, all this stuff about Satan and "three men I admire most:" the father, son and holy ghost. Blech.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Memories of Silence

I don’t know why this is in my head.


----------



## floyd the barber

this song got me through a lot so i always i repeat lyrics in my head to calm me down


----------



## pillbugger

I was playing a flash game earlier and this single, nameless song played relentlessly throughout the whole thing.





Some person even went out of their way to transcribe it. It seems like he too, has been cursed with the song. I'm going to try and play it.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## pillbugger

A couple of songs with messed up lyrics occasionally getting stuck in your head won't hurt anybody.


----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW




----------



## Humesday




----------



## pillbugger

The latter half of the song... more like a swarm of hornets manifesting out of anger in one's head, repeatedly slamming onto the walls of their skull, beckoning them with their furious, relentless, enclosed buzzing of their wings.


----------



## sprinter

I watched a dash cam video of someone driving through Arizona and for some reason I just kept thinking of this song and today what do I hear playing at the supermarket...


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## pillbugger

Sometimes it does feel like that.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not stuck in my head today but I did have it in my head yesterday. Lol I keep thinking the lyrics were I'm happy I'm feeling sad. Lmao 💀 But then I played it again. Way back when I did have friends when I was like 8 or 9 years old, my friend introduced me to this song from this band so it's a surprise I never really got into them much. 

I've been listening to Demon Days and like it a lot. Already knew Feel Good Inc. and Dare. I always liked those songs and Clint Eastwood. I went back and listened to 19-2000 and I think I remember my friend played that song for me, too. 😆 It's definitely familiar.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Folded Edge




----------



## moxosis

I can't get this song out of my head lol





edit: and this one can't get this one out of my head.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Hooked on this song at the moment.


----------



## That Random Guy

Don't send help.


----------



## Humesday

The lyrics and video are a joke, yet it still somehow works, and the song is a banger. I've listened to this song 100s of times. lol


----------



## Memories of Silence

I’ve never watched Grease, but my niece did when she was here last week, and now this song has been in my head and annoying me for the last few days:





I know it was used in an ad, and I can’t think of what the ad was for.


----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## coeur_brise

Not really stuck since it's pure improv (to me, anyway) but the bass is pretty funky and when I heard it with my bro, I told him that it's like old video game music when they're walking in a dirty city punching bad guys.


----------



## Schmetterling

Sorry, not sorry! 
I luv this song 🥰


----------



## hayes




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## Humesday




----------



## bad baby

Me to my brain: OK FINE I'll listen to it stop bugging me!!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I remember going through a B-52's phase when I was like 16. 😆 I only like very few of their songs. I guess this one was stuck in my head cause I played it so much recently. I had forgotten about this one. I'm sort of hooked on it now. Lol 

Rock Lobster and Roam are good but the band doesn't have anything else I like really. Got so tired of Love Shack. I must've played it to death in my teens. 😒


----------



## pillbugger




----------



## pillbugger




----------



## Memories of Silence

My niece has been singing this a lot the last few days:


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------

